# Sticky  * Official Longines Legend Diver Thread *



## Enoran

OK, its official ... I'm the Legend Diver's latest victim. :-(
So I'm getting all those who are victimized by the LLD to gather here and showcase our conqueror.


----------



## pear

Just got it yesterday!










Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## powerballn503

I just picked up a LLD too!
Absolutely love the thing. Wasn't feeling the original strap but had a nato on hand and love the look!


----------



## various121




----------



## CMTFR




----------



## Frodo

And this is mine:

On nato:

















On strap:

























With friends:









b-)b-)b-)


----------



## csm

mine says hello.. got it yesterday, have a lot o watches, iwc's, rolexes, panerai, JLC, but this is my first longines, very nice, well done and as the name says, a legend.... liked a lot the watch so far, yesterday when it arrrives I was using my Rolex Daytona zenith, took it off and since them the longines is in my wrist.

best regards,
cesar


----------



## Redemption

Hey guys I had a question about this watch.

Is the inner bezel rotated by pulling out the crown or do you simply turn the crown? I was just curious as I thought if you pull out the crown then obviously water or moisture could enter the case.

Beautiful watch though. Thanks guys


----------



## powerballn503

Redemption said:


> Hey guys I had a question about this watch.
> 
> Is the inner bezel rotated by pulling out the crown or do you simply turn the crown? I was just curious as I thought if you pull out the crown then obviously water or moisture could enter the case.
> 
> Beautiful watch though. Thanks guys


The inner rotating bezel is a screw down crown as well.


----------



## csm

as a new owner of this watch, and also beeing a diver watch, i'd like to know, is this strap waterpoof!?


regards,
cesar


----------



## powerballn503

cesar scarambone said:


> as a new owner of this watch, and also beeing a diver watch, i'd like to know, is this strap waterpoof!?
> 
> regards,
> cesar


Good question.
I took my off because I didn't feel the quality was there.


----------



## Redemption

powerballn503 said:


> The inner rotating bezel is a screw down crown as well.


Yes, however dispite the fact that the crown is a screw down, at some put it will need to be pulled out to rotate the inner bezel. If you are still in the water at this point or perhaps are wearing wet gear, you may run the risk of allowing moisture into the case whilst the crown has been pulled out.

Could I be over-thinking things here or is this a valid point outlining a possible flaw in the design of a dive watch?


----------



## Enoran

Redemption said:


> Yes, however dispite the fact that the crown is a screw down, at some put it will need to be pulled out to rotate the inner bezel. If you are still in the water at this point or perhaps are wearing wet gear, you may run the risk of allowing moisture into the case whilst the crown has been pulled out.
> 
> Could I be over-thinking things here or is this a valid point outlining a possible flaw in the design of a dive watch?


I'm no diver of any kind but I think they set their watches before they take the plunge. I can't think of a use case where they need to do the adjusting in the deep, if they do, something's very wrong ...


----------



## KevL

I think this is the nicest model from Longines. Definitely planning on picking one up in the future.


----------



## vanquish129

I'll join!


----------



## Stamos

Mine on OEM strap...



















on wjean mesh...



















on Hirsch modena...










I LOVE THAT WATCH!!!


----------



## skyliner23

Hi, can I check with u guys whether the crown for adjusting time is stiff. Mine is rather stiff when adjusting so just trying to find out if u guys face the same problem. Mine is only 2 months old


----------



## cocobat

Here's mine


----------



## various121

skyliner23 said:


> Hi, can I check with u guys whether the crown for adjusting time is stiff. Mine is rather stiff when adjusting so just trying to find out if u guys face the same problem. Mine is only 2 months old


Stupid question, but you are unscrewing the crown first, correct?


----------



## skyliner23

various121 said:


> Stupid question, but you are unscrewing the crown first, correct?


Read properly then voice your comment...moron


----------



## Enoran

skyliner23 said:


> Read properly then voice your comment...moron


Hi, I think you might have got various121 wrongly a little with his quote. I believe he is referring to his reply might sound a little dumb as you have already been the LLD owner for a couple of months and would already know the crown has to be unscrewed before time adjusting and him popping that question might sound stupid. ;-)


----------



## various121

skyliner23 said:


> Read properly then voice your comment...moron


What the hell kind of response is that? I was calling my own question stupid.

Read my post history; I was trying to be helpful, not comment on your apparent stupidity.


----------



## vhild

New python from Camille Fournet:


----------



## rynogee

can anyone recommend some reputable online retailers to purchase one of these from. I've never purchased a watch online so wary of fakes etc.


----------



## rynogee

also, would anyone who has watch be able to tell me the total height from the back to the top of face?


----------



## various121

rynogee said:


> can anyone recommend some reputable online retailers to purchase one of these from. I've never purchased a watch online so wary of fakes etc.


I just checked several greymarket sites like authenticwatches, jomashop, amazon, ebay...you're going to be hard pressed finding this particular model online for immediate shipping. If you're looking for a discount, you might have to go used. I suggest keeping an eye on our sales forum and checking the pre-owned section over at the forum sponser, Topper Jewelers.



rynogee said:


> also, would anyone who has watch be able to tell me the total height from the back to the top of face?


Case thickness is 13.5mm, case diameter is 42mm.


----------



## rynogee

various121 said:


> I just checked several greymarket sites like authenticwatches, jomashop, amazon, ebay...you're going to be hard pressed finding this particular model online for immediate shipping. If you're looking for a discount, you might have to go used. I suggest keeping an eye on our sales forum and checking the pre-owned section over at the forum sponser, Topper Jewelers.
> 
> Case thickness is 13.5mm, case diameter is 42mm.


Thanks very much for that. I found one at a local dealer I managed to get a look at, although I'm not sure about a few things. It was the date version (which I want), but it had the water resistance written on the face and the markings on the face seemed very yellow, rather than white. I think the writing of the depth is a variant, but not sure if the colour varies at all? The model was L3.674.4.50.*2* rather than L3.674.4.50.*0 *as per the Longines web site. I guess the yellowish tint could have been partly the store lighting, but curious to know what other differences there might be between those model codes.


----------



## various121

rynogee said:


> ...but it had the water resistance written on the face and the markings on the face seemed very yellow, rather than white. I think the writing of the depth is a variant, but not sure if the colour varies at all? ...I guess the yellowish tint could have been partly the store lighting...


The model you saw is the model I own:

1) Color does not vary; it is a black lacquer dial with off-white, slightly yellow markings. The color you saw is correct; some of the pictures online show this, some do not due to lighting and camera quality. You can see the contrast in the pic below, between my white shirt and the markings on the watch.
2) The depth rating on the dial is a characteristic of the 2012 model, going forward. Pre-2012, there is no depth rating on the dial.


----------



## bertons

powerballn503 said:


> Good question.
> I took my off because I didn't feel the quality was there.


I swim with it at least 5 times a week. No problems.


----------



## Enoran

bertons said:


> I swim with it at least 5 times a week. No problems.


I read about the strap being a Kevlar/Leather Combo and I'm skeptical of it being water-resistant.
but you have just cleared my doubts ...


----------



## bertons




----------



## LeWBeZ

Hey guys, I have just bought LLD date pre owned and it is coming with a standard longines box, not the special one with the book. From what I have read on the web it seems most have the special box, and a few have gotten the regular one. Mine was bought at a duty free shop in an airport in Korea, does anyone have any thoughts? The receipt shows it was bought in 2010 if that make any difference. Any info helps thanks!


----------



## various121

LeWBeZ said:


> Hey guys, I have just bought LLD date pre owned and it is coming with a standard longines box, not the special one with the book. From what I have read on the web it seems most have the special box, and a few have gotten the regular one. Mine was bought at a duty free shop in an airport in Korea, does anyone have any thoughts? The receipt shows it was bought in 2010 if that make any difference. Any info helps thanks!


I wouldn't worry about it. As long as you trust the seller and have the receipt, I would think you're safe. The massive box, albeit cool for presentation purposes, is rather cumbersome and useless.


----------



## RTea

Some old pictures and I have since parted ways with this one but I should have another LLD on its way! Couldn't fight it and can't beat the watch for the price.

On Omega mesh (my favorite combo) 









On nato


----------



## various121

This is the third place on WUS I'm posting this, only because I want it easily accessible for those looking for these answers...

I've seen many threads about both of these LLD attributes so I decided to ask Longines directly.

My question:
_I have the newest iteration of the Legend Diver w/date, the one with the depth rating marked on the dial. Two questions:

1) Your website describes the watch to have "Glass: Scratch-resistant sapphire crystal, with several layers of anti-reflective coating on the underside", yet when I look at the pictogram stamped on the case back of my watch (picture attached), the "S" pictogram neither has one underscore "_" nor two underscores "=" underneath the S; meaning it's a sapphire crystal with neither 1 layer of AR coating on the inside nor several layers of AR coating on the inside, respectively. Please explain.

2) The strap is listed as "Material: Synthetic strap". Is it safe to say that the strap then is extremely durable and water-proof, since it IS attached to a dive watch?

Thank you for your time, eagerly awaiting your response._

The Longines response:

"Dear Mr. xxxx,

Thank you very much for writing to us. We are really happy to learn that you own one of our products.

On the case back of the Legend Diver watch is a simple "S" engraved without two underscores, however, we kindly confirm that this watch is equipped with a sapphire crystal with several layers of anti-reflective coating on the underside.

Referring to your second question, please be kindly informed that this synthetic strap has been conceived especially for this type of watch and is therefore suitable for diving.

We hope that we could assist you with the above information and stay at your entire disposal at any time in case you would have any further questions.

Best regards,

*Amra Kusuran*
Customer Service - Customer Care Adviser

Compagnie des Montres Longines Francillon SA 
CH-2610 Saint-Imier, Switzerland 
Phone +41 32 942 52 66 - Fax +41 32 942 52 59 
Join us on Facebook, Twitter, YouTube, iPhone"


----------



## portdreamer

Picked mine up about two months ago and I could not be happier!

















Currently looking for a black aligator strap and other strap options.


----------



## samanator

I actually like the standard strap although I am looking at some options. Here are a few shots:


----------



## Fomenko

I would really like to see pictures of this version, with red gold case. Looks really great..!
Any owners around?


----------



## Enoran

Here's an ebay listing on the Rose Gold Legend Diver
Longines Legend Diver 18k Rose gold Model Ref: L3.674.8.50.0 Jun 2011 Complete | eBay


----------



## AaaVee

Today playing around with friend's LLD no-date.
I think thicker Brady strap actually suits better to this watch, because nicely continues lug line, instead of too thin original strap.


----------



## AaaVee

Few more photos around my Audi.


----------



## various121

AaaVee said:


> View attachment 847805


Did you switch out the strap or did you change the color of the stitching somehow?

*EDIT: Never mind, just saw that it's a Brady strap. http://www.bradystraps.com/*


----------



## AaaVee

Yes, it's Brady strap with black stitching.


----------



## LeWBeZ

Finally tracked one down... first thing I did was swap straps! I have a 7 1/4 wrist & even at the tightest hole it was still a little loose. Oh well I haven't taken it off this since I put it on even though I ordered 4 straps for it.


----------



## Farid

Beautiful! Love the 'no date' Legend Divers!


----------



## Alex ate14

This is what I have. This is probably my most loved watch!























































With a friend 










Yes, this is it's heart!














































Too many pics? Maybe, but I really love it!


----------



## various121

*Longines Legend Diver Movement*



Alex ate14 said:


> This is what I have. This is probably my most loved watch!
> 
> Yes, this is it's heart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too many pics? Maybe, but I really love it!


Very nice, only the second time I've seen pics of the movement of the LLD.

And definitely NOT too many pics.


----------



## bertons

*Re: Longines Legend Diver Movement*

Longines Legend Diver Tourbillon


----------



## Enoran

*Re: Longines Legend Diver Movement*



bertons said:


> Longines Legend Diver Tourbillon


What!? When!? Where!? How!?


----------



## various121

*Re: Longines Legend Diver Movement*



bertons said:


> Longines Legend Diver Tourbillon


Hilarious.


----------



## Fomenko

*Re: Longines Legend Diver Movement*

I just posted a Wanted to Buy thread for a LLD (date or no date).
I'm posted in China, and Longines is a very popular watch brand here, with many points of sale everywhere.
However, when I visited an AD to try one on, I was informed that they don't sell this model in China (neither in the mainland nor in Hong Kong)... 
Because of this, if I'm not lucky with my post, I will buy it with a gray website for sure!


----------



## various121

*Re: Longines Legend Diver Movement*



Fomenko said:


> I just posted a Wanted to Buy thread for a LLD (date or no date).
> I'm posted in China, and Longines is a very popular watch brand here, with many points of sale everywhere.
> However, when I visited an AD to try one on, I was informed that they don't sell this model in China (neither in the mainland nor in Hong Kong)...
> Because of this, if I'm not lucky with my post, I will buy it with a gray website for sure!


20th from the top:
Topper Jewelers. Authorized Dealers of Omega, Ball, Bremont, Zenith, Glashütte Original, Tacori, Marco Bicego and many more


----------



## samanator

*Re: Longines Legend Diver Movement*



bertons said:


> Longines Legend Diver Tourbillon


And it's not even April!


----------



## daigongen

*Re: Longines Legend Diver Movement*



bertons said:


> Longines Legend Diver Tourbillon


Dafuq did I just see?


----------



## RTea

Alex ate14 said:


> This is what I have. This is probably my most loved watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too many pics? Maybe, but I really love it!


Where did you get that strap? Love it!


----------



## enGiN

My No-Date LLD on custom leather strap. Abosolutely love it!


----------



## clarencek

enGiN said:


> My No-Date LLD on custom leather strap. Abosolutely love it!
> View attachment 872588


Nice! Mine on a heroic strap. Waiting on a black gunny incoming.


----------



## WLM1301

Folks,

I'm about to buy this watch and have some questions to experienced Longines and LLD experts.

1. I'm buying a watch without the 300m writing on the dail, does this watch have AR coating?
2. Did anyone having trouble or doubts while using the watch (daily) as the glass is quite high like the plexi ones?

thanks for sharing your thoughts!

WLM1301


----------



## badams118

1) There is no 300m on the dial. It has 300 on the back. Yes, it has AR according to Longines.

2) I have worn the watch very regularly both at home/work, as well as diving. It has taken plenty of whacks on desks, door frames, & other furniture, and the crystal is still perfect.


----------



## sdelcegno

what bracelet is that.


----------



## badams118

sdelcegno said:


> what bracelet is that.


Watchadoo. I'm actually surprised I don't see more of them on the LLD.


----------



## Alex ate14

RTea said:


> Where did you get that strap? Love it!


Sorry for my late reply!

WATCH BAND SPECIALIST - Watch straps and more from Watchbandcenter.com: Slip-Thru Strap 22mm beige "Jump"...

And more pics 



















Does this count for a wrist shot? :think:


----------



## jwalther

Here's mine, on Staib mesh.


----------



## watch.aholic

bertons said:


> View attachment 836111


Beautiful shot........I need to buy this sometime soon.........Any idea where can I get this in Melbourne, Australia?


----------



## danl b

I purchased a LLD three years ago and never took it off. At some point the bezel screw became harder to screw down and eventually I took it to a Longines dealer who sent it out for service. I had stripped the thread on the screw down crown at some point and possibly careless use increasingly wore down the thread. I use the bezel almost everyday so this happened over say a 1,000 days. The jeweler suggested using three fingertips to screw down the crown to insure you depress it straight down and do not put side pressure on the stem. I find this impossible to do without removing the watch from my wrist, which I will not do. I am however more careful now. Longines had the watch about 2 months and the jeweler charged me $150 to repair the crown, clean and service, which to me seemed very reasonable. Have had it back two weeks now. It was loosing 4 to 6 seconds a day and now looses less than 2 seconds a day. Also the bezel crown is very easy to use and I wonder if maybe I had a flawed thread before. It got slowly worse over time so who knows what it felt like when new. Love the watch but use the bezel less now but am getting over my fear of screwing it up again. I still can't get over how smoothly it operates now. The jeweler said it was a very secure waterproof system, I think he said with double gaskets and maybe double threads on each crown. Love the watch. Three years of continuous use and not a scratch on the crystal or body.


----------



## various121

Just put it on a Staib mesh...


----------



## physioman

various121 said:


> Just put it on a Staib mesh...
> 
> View attachment 928830


It's a really great photo. Could you please tell me where I can buy one for my legend diver ?
Thanks in advance
Amsstasios

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## various121

physioman said:


> It's a really great photo. Could you please tell me where I can buy one for my legend diver ?
> Thanks in advance
> Amsstasios


I bought my Staib mesh from this website; LoneStarWatches.com

Sale price right now is $129. I noticed you're in Greece. Their international shipping policy (from their website):


*International shipments:* Global Priority U.S. Mail is available for $12.95, a very reasonable cost but this service is uninsured and therefore I cannot be held responsible for lost or stolen packages. Express Mail Service shipping is also available for $29.95 which is fully insured. I reserve the right to refuse shipping to certain destinations. *Shipping alligator outside the USA is restricted and will be at your own risk.*


----------



## Floki

Hello all!

For my first post on WUS, I present you my no date LD on Kain Heritage ostrich strap:


----------



## Re960088

my LLD on Hadley Roma MS854 
Too bad I scratched the lug (on the inside ooof) while changing the strap


----------



## pepcr1

That is a great combo!! Best one yet.


----------



## mc5




----------



## seikoluhver

I cannot help but notice that some of you folks have wrists that are too small for this watch. You can see that the lug ends actually extend past the edges of your wrists. Doesn't that look bad at all or do you just ignore this?


----------



## mcfr




----------



## Retraction

I love this watch, though I am slightly confused about how "30Bar (300meter)" appears on the face in some of the photos. Is it true that all 2012 and future models will carry this? It seems unnecessary and cluttering. Is anyone else bothered by its addition?


----------



## samanator

Retraction said:


> I love this watch, though I am slightly confused about how "30Bar (300meter)" appears on the face in some of the photos. Is it true that all 2012 and future models will carry this? It seems unnecessary and cluttering. Is anyone else bothered by its addition?


Actually I welcome these slight variations and wish they would do them every year. Makes it easy to date the watch. Now 30bar (300m) seems redundant so one or the other would have been fine. Generally m/Ft is the accept practice where Bar or ATM are stand alone.


----------



## various121

seikoluhver said:


> I cannot help but notice that some of you folks have wrists that are too small for this watch. You can see that the lug ends actually extend past the edges of your wrists. Doesn't that look bad at all or do you just ignore this?


The lugs on the LLD are longer than most but perspective also has a lot to do with your observation. My LLD does not extend past my wrists, as shown in the first pic. However, depending on the the angle of the camera or turn of the wrist, it may look like it is too small in certain pictures (pics two and three).


----------



## various121

Retraction said:


> I love this watch, though I am slightly confused about how "30Bar (300meter)" appears on the face in some of the photos. Is it true that all 2012 and future models will carry this? It seems unnecessary and cluttering. Is anyone else bothered by its addition?


2012 models feature it, but it's hard to determine what might change in the future. Also, the original does seem cleaner without the depth rating but I wouldn't call the new iteration cluttered, not when compared to other diver watches...


----------



## nrk

The lug length is also going to be a function of how loose the watch is. It could roll around on the wrist and compound the effects of camera angle. Mine is fine, although as in the pictures above from certain angles it can appear to protrude. It's a beautiful watch, I keep hearing things about the crown tubes loosening, or getting stripped. I haven't had any issues with mine, but it doesn't get a ton of wrist time either. I wear it on the OEM Alligator strap that comes on the gold version with a Longines deployment. It looks pretty good that way.


----------



## various121

nrk said:


> The lug length is also going to be a function of how loose the watch is. It could roll around on the wrist and compound the effects of camera angle...I keep hearing things about the crown tubes loosening, or getting stripped...


I don't see how lug length would attribute to rolling around in of its own; a bracelet or leather strap worn loose around the wrist would attribute more to rolling. And as far as stripping goes, this is true for any screw down crown (Rolex, Longines, Tissot, etc) worked by a less than careful owner over a period of time.


----------



## nrk

various121 said:


> I don't see how lug length would attribute to rolling around in of its own; a bracelet or leather strap worn loose around the wrist would attribute more to rolling. And as far as stripping goes, this is true for any screw down crown (Rolex, Longines, Tissot, etc) worked by a less than careful owner over a period of time.[/QUOTE
> 
> I think we're saying the same thing about the looseness. I could have been a little more concise I guess, but I wasn't saying that lug length results in a looser watch. Wearing a watch loose on the wrist will allow it to slide, and roll. That can contribute to a watch looking off-center and, as a result, too big for someone's wrist.


----------



## gojira

I had been thinking of getting a LLD for a while now and finally went down to my local AD yesterday to try it on. All I can say is that it's a bad fit for anyone with 6.5" wrists. I've seen a lot of photos showing the watch on small wrists and just can get past the fact that the lug ends (which are rather sharp!) protrude so obviously past the strap. If Longines trimmed the lug to lug length to about 48mm, it would be perfect. 

Very envious of the larger-wristed here!


----------



## various121

gojira said:


> I had been thinking of getting a LLD for a while now and finally went down to my local AD yesterday to try it on. All I can say is that it's a bad fit for anyone with 6.5" wrists. I've seen a lot of photos showing the watch on small wrists and just can get past the fact that the lug ends (which are rather sharp!) protrude so obviously past the strap. If Longines trimmed the lug to lug length to about 48mm, it would be perfect.
> 
> Very envious of the larger-wristed here!


Maybe the Halios Laguna would fit you better? 43mm width, 49mm lug-to-lug, 14.5mm thickness.


----------



## rosbo

Ow yeah! Just did it!
I've been thinking of buying the LLD for quite some time now, and have been looking for the no date version. I was so happy to find it on chrono24 and even better to find the seller is an actual watchstore in my hometown  
I had already given up hope since this model is discontinued, but the seller assured me that Longines has still a few models in production for them.
So I have just made a downpayment, to be first in line when they arrive in the beginning of march!

Great pics guys! can't wait to wear mine!


----------



## mdaynes

Hi, just bought one of these too. I asked the AD if they could order a spare strap from Longines, they called back today advising me that the original strap was no longer available and had been discontinued, has anyone heard that? Seems odd to me. Any advice gratefully received. Thanks.


----------



## Enoran

mdaynes said:


> Hi, just bought one of these too. I asked the AD if they could order a spare strap from Longines, they called back today advising me that the original strap was no longer available and had been discontinued, has anyone heard that? Seems odd to me. Any advice gratefully received. Thanks.


That's funny. If the original is discontinued, what is their current strap replacement?


----------



## Tony Abbate

Evil, Evil Longines...ever since I laid eyes upon you I have been smitten and now your spell is complete!

I have been lurking and lusting for far too long so I took the plunge..and oh how sweet the water tastes.

Seriously...I couldn't belive what a faithful homage to the original it is. Glamor shots will follow once I put on my new black ostrich leg strap.


----------



## mcfr

Tony Abbate said:


> Evil, Evil Longines...ever since I laid eyes upon you I have been smitten and now your spell is complete!
> 
> I have been lurking and lusting for far too long so I took the plunge..and oh how sweet the water tastes.
> 
> Seriously...I couldn't belive what a faithful homage to the original it is. Glamor shots will follow once I put on my new black ostrich leg strap.


Great pic and if wears very nice i have to say. Been wearing it for three weeks in a row with one day exception


----------



## Tony Abbate

I promised some pics so here they are. This is a seriously handsome watch. I don't dive so I bought this watch because to my eye, its one of the classiest retro style watches out there...

I added a Black Ostrich Leg by Koon Wong of K-Strap, in 22/20mm so I could use the original buckle.

www.k-straps.com - Historic & Contemporary Watch Straps


----------



## Giasuko

New member here .
Keep it simple / no date .
love ...

View attachment 995177


----------



## Hoppyjr

Apparently I forgot to post my pics in this thread back when I received my LLD. I foolishly sold it, but was able to source an exact replacement :-!

View attachment 1012712
View attachment 1012716
View attachment 1012714
View attachment 1012715


----------



## Hoppyjr

View attachment 1013376

View attachment 1013378


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## ludawg23

I am not too big of a fan of NATO straps but it looks absolutely gorgeous. Really like the light blue w/ stripe combo one of the users has on here. I actually like it over the OEM strap although it's more of a dress down strap. Would keep the OEM to wear with suits.


----------



## Maxbelg

This watch has been on my wrist since August 2011. I sold my Omegas (except one which has sentimental value) and wear nothing else. Initially it ran 9sec/24h too fast but after about 6 months settled to +1s where it has remained. I wear it on a Hirsch Grand Duke water-resistant strap.To say I like this watch is a serious understatement. I used to change watches every few months, so this is quite extraordinary for me. A robust dive watch with a classic look at an affordable price-point: What more could I want? (Maybe a cronometer grade movement would be nice even though I can't complain about this examples accuracy!)


----------



## dwg

gojira said:


> I had been thinking of getting a LLD for a while now and finally went down to my local AD yesterday to try it on. All I can say is that it's a bad fit for anyone with 6.5" wrists. I've seen a lot of photos showing the watch on small wrists and just can get past the fact that the lug ends (which are rather sharp!) protrude so obviously past the strap. If Longines trimmed the lug to lug length to about 48mm, it would be perfect.
> 
> Very envious of the larger-wristed here!


I'd much prefer the original 40,5mm size. It looks too big for my taste on most wrists here. Great watch though.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Pics got deleted again....




Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Dickie

Legend on black/khaki Bond


----------



## erreeffe

Here's my no date, just arrived, on nato zulu... b-)









I love it! ;-)
Ciao, R


----------



## Dickie

On black NATO. Perfect size for me, anything under 42mm looks too small on my 7.5 wrist.


----------



## Scotsmen

Bit late but mine is 1 year old to the day b-)


----------



## STARSTELLA

I have my no date currenly rotating between 5 different straps..All look nice, but I'm not in love with any... Has anyone put a curved end link bracelet on with any success? I hate how straight end link bracelets look unless the case is squared between the lugs (like Breitling or a tank/square watch).

Pics?


----------



## mikal

various121 said:


> Just put it on a Staib mesh...
> 
> View attachment 928830


I want to buy a Staib mesh for my LLD . Is this the polished or brushed version ?


----------



## Hoppyjr

Looks polished to me. I would think brushed would not look good with the polished case of the LLD. 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Jorgie

I got bit by the LLD bug like 8 mths ago and have been saving up since. Got it on the 18th of May. I laughed so hard when the AD brought up the box(luckily i was the only one in the shop). He had to look high and low for the right sized bag to fit the box of the LLD and finally settled in on the RADO bag which was the only one that could fit....HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH! Loved the watch ever since and have been wearing it and leaving all my other watches aside! I changed the strap immediately that evening to a brown croco leather strap(hail the croc) AND IT LOOKS STUNNING!!!! everyone keeps telling me that the LLD now looks more like a 10,000USD watch!


----------



## Scotsmen

Took some better pics today


----------



## Scotsmen

Went old Skool today


----------



## erreeffe

A new mesh band on my LD b-)

























Ciao :-d
R


----------



## mdaynes

hi. that band looks great! can i ask where you obtained it from. thanks


----------



## mikal

erreeffe said:


> A new mesh band on my LD b-)
> 
> View attachment 1102820
> 
> 
> View attachment 1102821
> 
> 
> View attachment 1102828
> 
> 
> Ciao :-d
> R


Nice Strap! Looks like STAIB. 
Is it polished or brushed?


----------



## erreeffe

mikal said:


> Nice Strap! Looks like STAIB.
> Is it polished or brushed?


Yep, polished Staib!! b-)
R


----------



## ludawg23

Nice pics fellas!

I freaking love this piece...been getting a lot of wrist time lately.

Quite honestly, one of the best pieces in terms of bang for your buck. It feels solid and runs well.


----------



## dirtvictim

This came across my work station for repair and ended up as a trade. I quickly fell in love and now it's my go to anything watch. Has one flaw (nick) near 9 on the case edge, which was the original repair needed and the original band was torn at the lug pin so I have it on a nice white stich leather rally band. Have not made repair as it really doesn't bother me. At first I was disappointed long didn't revive one of the older movements for this but after a good slap in the head I concured that the cost would have been far too much and the eta 2824-2 is a work horse.


----------



## RSX

Here is my Longines Legend Diver on various strap combos
On Leather


----------



## RSX

The LLD on Mesh


----------



## RSX

Legend Diver on rubber straps


----------



## nrk

I've had my LLD on the OEM alligator strap that comes with the gold version. It looks great, but living in Dubai makes it pretty foolish to wear an expensive leather strap between May and October. I thought about getting an isofrane for the watch, but it's so casual that it takes away some of the watch's versatility in my mind. I ended up buying a Hirsch pure. It's perfectly functional, the OEM buckle fits, and the strap still looks clean enough to make the watch wearable in a variety of situations.


----------



## thewallin

I am currently on vacation in Korfu (Greece), I bought a Tissot seastar 1000 here because I thought it would be nice to have a 300m divers watch when laying on my back in a pool drinking beer. Wife was somewhat supportive of the purchase but not entirely convinced that I needed one. Then all of a sudden today I find a Longines Legend with date but without depth text i.e the pre 2012 version and the wife supported this watch saying it was beautiful and that is all the acceptance I need so I bought it, I have owned it about 10 hours and it is beautiful.

Is there any difference between 2012 version with 300m text on dial and the version I bought, I am hoping not as this was a impulse purchase and and expensive one at that (most expensive watch for me ever).


----------



## Marcelo Silva

That's my new one...










Regards!


----------



## Hoppyjr

No difference other than the text on dial. I prefer yours if I were going after a date model. Congrats 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## mikal

Unfortunately my photo-shooting skills are very low in order to show you they beauty I have in front of me!.... 







I am wearing my LLD with (various) mesh bracelets for more than a month now. Yesterday I bought the Omega one. 
Can not ask for more!.... 
Mesh chapter is closed


----------



## erreeffe

Here's another summer "dress" for my LD b-)

















Ciao, ;-)
R


----------



## Solopc

Hi all, purchased a LLD the other day. I really like the retro look and how it fits my wrist. I take delivery while on vacation in St Maarten later this month. Other than the occasional complaint of a finicky setting of the bezel, are there any other 'issues' I should be on the lookout for during delivery? I am purchasing from an AD and have 30days full money back if I am not satisfied, or if something else catches my fancy in the store. So if I find this example is not what I expect, it is not tied to me...

Thank you for your input.


----------



## thewallin

Started checking what kind of accuracy my new legend diver has, seems like it's been pretty consistent with 15 sec+ every 24 hours. Is this normal, will it maybe settle in after wearing it for a longer time? 

I have been wearing it on and off after purchase but these last few days I have been wearing only this watch in order to check + or - 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vincentmndz

jwalther said:


> Here's mine, on Staib mesh.


Sorry to quote an old post put I just bought an LLD and I love this mesh bracelet! However, I'm unsure if this is the polished or satin version. Thanks again anyone for your help!


----------



## Hoppyjr

vincentmndz said:


> Sorry to quote an old post put I just bought an LLD and I love this mesh bracelet! However, I'm unsure if this is the polished or satin version. Thanks again anyone for your help!


Since the watch case is polished, I would think the polished bracelet would look best....

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## vincentmndz

Hoppyjr said:


> Since the watch case is polished, I would think the polished bracelet would look best....
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply. I was thinking the same thing but for some reason it looks like the satin version to me in this picture...


----------



## Solopc

Picked up my watch last week and immediately put it in the water. I love it and have not taken it off since. Now off to shop for some straps for it.

I used the Little Switzerland mail order service and took delivery in St Maarten. No regrets, in fact I was very satisfied and impressed overall with the transaction. The price I feel was extremely fair for an AD.


----------



## TK-421

i would like to see some documentation on the "officialness" of this thread.


----------



## David Bell

picked this up just the other day couldn't be happier


----------



## jantje.vlaam

I received mine this week and love it.









I also love the rally strap, the original unused strap is in the box.
Speaking of the box, i did not getthe large box but a regular Longines box with it. So if anyone knows a LLD box withbook and papers for sale i would love to hear it.


----------



## Moroz

My first Longines arrived earlier this week!


----------



## Baumaxe

Have been looking for a LLD ND for about one year, finally found one nearly NIB at 10% below list price: Hoooorray!


----------



## achilles

Beautiful and elegant watch! Mine just arrived, and I opted for the original design with the non-date. Will post some pictures later! :-!


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

I got mine a few days ago 
Love the retro look. 
I was eying one for a year or so. 
Finally pulled the trigger. 



Roberto


----------



## mikeb_86

Hi guys, this is my first post on here.
I've wanted a good diver for a while (I'm not into diving, just like a bit of variety in my watch collection). I've admired the Longines Legend Diver and last week (on my birthday no less) I decided to take the plunge and get myself one. I managed to get it at my local watch store, and at what I consider to be a pretty good price, nearly 15% off retail. Only downside is that it only came with the standard Longines box, not the massive one I've heard so much about, but I'm still very happy with the watch.

I've got the standard strap at the moment, and might consider changing it, but we'll see how it goes. I've got quite small and boney wrists and I tend to find that watches with straps rather than bracelets take a bit of time to become nice and flexible and sit comfortably on my wrist, but so far the LLD seems very comfortable. Here's a picture of it.


----------



## mdaynes

Check ebay Michael. There was a Legend diver box and unopened book on there a few days ago and they do crop up on there from time to time.


----------



## mikeb_86

Hi mdaynes, I think I saw the one you mean. I contacted the seller but he said it didn't have any books with it, so I left that one for the time being. To be honest when I bought the watch I didn't realise that they normally came in such a fancy box, otherwise I'd have pushed for a bigger discount. I'm puzzled why the jewellers didn't have the proper box anyway - they are an AD and the watch is new with a new Longines warranty, but they said they brought the watch back with them from Baselworld, which might be why?


----------



## achilles

Yes, it could be. But if I were you, I wouldn't bother so much about the box. It's big and bulky anyway.

Just enjoy the watch! :-!


----------



## mikeb_86

achilles said:


> Yes, it could be. But if I were you, I wouldn't bother so much about the box. It's big and bulky anyway.
> 
> Just enjoy the watch! :-!


Yeah you're right, and I certainly am so far


----------



## mdaynes

There's a box just been put on ebay, £49.99.... (not me by the way) !


----------



## mikeb_86

mdaynes said:


> There's a box just been put on ebay, £49.99.... (not me by the way) !


Thanks for the heads up! They don't mention the book at all, so I've just asked him the question. I doubt it's included though as I'd have thought they would have mentioned it.


----------



## Mrmstone




----------



## Maxbelg

Here's a quick pic of my LLD ND on a Di-Modell Air-Ter-Mer Sharkskin strap (22/18) with a new Longines Buckle. The pic makes the alignment of indexes look less than perfect, but it actually is perfect. This watch remains my favorite watch after more than 2 years!


----------



## Raoul Duke

between checking DHL tracking every 15 mins and this thread, i'm getting absolutely NOTHING done 



Maxbelg said:


> Here's a quick pic of my LLD ND on a Di-Modell Air-Ter-Mer Sharkskin strap (22/18) with a new Longines Buckle. The pic makes the alignment of indexes look less than perfect, but it actually is perfect. This watch remains my favorite watch after more than 2 years!
> View attachment 1219566


looking into sharkskin straps now :-!


----------



## HoganB

Love the look of this watch. 
Both versions look great but I would definitely prefer the no date but I don't think I have the patience to wait until one comes along....


----------



## amleo

LLD...After 1.5 years for authorized dealers watch stopped completely and has been at LLD Repair center for over 90 days..Luckily under warranty for 6 more months...anybody have issues? i have an auto seiko sports 150 from 1983 that is still kicking like a champ...so irritated that watch "Crapped" out in less than 2 years....


----------



## Maxbelg

amleo said:


> LLD...After 1.5 years for authorized dealers watch stopped completely and has been at LLD Repair center for over 90 days..Luckily under warranty for 6 more months...anybody have issues? i have an auto seiko sports 150 from 1983 that is still kicking like a champ...so irritated that watch "Crapped" out in less than 2 years....


The LLD uses the L 633.5 movement which is a basically an ETA 2824-2. These are reliable work-horses (probably one of the most reliable mechanical movements ever made) but of course anything can break or become magnetized...........................


----------



## Raoul Duke

^^this

fresh off the truck! it is fantastic :-!


----------



## edrose

Here is mine on a Hadley Roma Cordura strap. The sand color of the strap and the indexes and numbers of the dial are perfectly matching.


----------



## achilles

In case, anybody wants to know or is hunting for the elusive LLD no-date, I just bought mine from Topper Jewellers in Burlingame. He has a few pieces left in his safe. I won't be surprised if he is the only AD in US with stock left for this beauty, as he told me he bought out the remaining pieces from Longines US. Way to go, Rob!!! :-!
Topper is one of our Sponsors here, and Rob is a great guy to deal with.

As you all know, Longines stopped the production and delivery of this no-Date version in 2011/2012. So grab yours before it is all gone in US. ;-)


----------



## achilles

Maxbelg said:


> The LLD uses the L 633.5 movement which is a basically an ETA 2824-2. These are reliable work-horses (probably one of the most reliable mechanical movements ever made) but of course anything can break or become magnetized...........................


Very true, I have many 2824-2 and all are working perfectly and accurately. Perhaps something happened for it to fail or it simply was your bad luck. That's why we always have warranty and best to buy from ADs.

Good luck, amleo!


----------



## Enoran

edrose said:


> Here is mine on a Hadley Roma Cordura strap. The sand color of the strap and the indexes and numbers of the dial are perfectly matching.


Wow, I like this combination.

I was inspired by a fellow WUS member who did & suggested this; switching out the LLD OEM strap for a Bonetto Cinturini 319 & worn inside-out. The grid texture exactly matches those of the crowns and buckle.

I'm pleased it works out pretty well ;-)
























Crowns & Buckle photos from www.syohbido.co.jp


----------



## hawkeyes

*Picture of Legend Diver*

DSC_0253_01 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## hawkeyes

*Re: Picture of Legend Diver*

Let me try again - I cannot seemed to post the picture but only the link


----------



## CristiT

*Re: Picture of Legend Diver*



hawkeyes said:


> DSC_0253_01 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Really nice pic. The only think I don't like is the reflection on the bezel. Btw, why do you keep you inner bezel starting from6 o'clock?


----------



## achilles

*Re: Picture of Legend Diver*

This is my Longines Legend Diver. Just bought it last month from Topper. One of my best purchases this year. Love it on the OEM trieste strap. Love it even more on this textured soft rubber strap with the polished deployment clasp and matching creamish white stitch! :-!


----------



## budorange

*Re: Picture of Legend Diver*

Hi guys,
Just joined the forum , this is my LD with a Donerix waxed canvas strap. Just in!
Enjoy!


----------



## CristiT

*Re: Picture of Legend Diver*

I like how versatile is the strap and the variety of combinations you can make.


----------



## various121

*Re: Picture of Legend Diver*

I feel like the 2012 date version needs some love, so here we go...


----------



## mdaynes

*Re: Picture of Legend Diver*



various121 said:


> I feel like the 2012 date version needs some love, so here we go...
> 
> View attachment 1298034


best one out of all the versions imo. it's the model I own


----------



## uke4chris

*Re: Picture of Legend Diver*

This was my 40th B-day present from my wife.


----------



## Hoppyjr

*Re: Picture of Legend Diver*



uke4chris said:


> This was my 40th B-day present from my wife.
> View attachment 1301840


Congrats & Happy Birthday!


----------



## El_Miguel

*Re: Picture of Legend Diver*

Hi,

I'm also joining to Legend diver club, I had to buy this as a birthday present for myself.


----------



## Rodrigo

Received my LLD couples of days ago


----------



## achilles

*Re: Picture of Legend Diver*



El_Miguel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm also joining to Legend diver club, I had to buy this as a birthday present for myself.
> 
> View attachment 1309682


Nice....Happy belated B'day!


----------



## samanator

*Re: Picture of Legend Diver*

Gotta love this picture from Rob at Toppers:
(there are 16 LLD ND in the shot)


----------



## catlike

I've joined the club in a slightly different colour than most.

A quick iPhone wrist shot of what Santa (me) brought me.

I won't be wearing this one diving or to the beach :-d

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## achilles

*Re: Picture of Legend Diver*

@samanator - that's an awesome shot of the LLD! :-!


----------



## rightrower

awesome thread! make me drool over a legend diver!

Sent from my LG-F240K using Tapatalk


----------



## gigel113

May I join the club?


----------



## Hoppyjr

gigel113 said:


> May I join the club?


Yes, you may but the rules require that you send your watch to me for evaluation. I'll wear it for a couple of years, then send it back and you're good to go


----------



## CristiT

Gigel113, really nice pic and really nice LLD also.
Congratulation!


----------



## Fomenko

catlike said:


> I've joined the club in a slightly different colour than most.
> 
> A quick iPhone wrist shot of what Santa (me) brought me.
> 
> I won't be wearing this one diving or to the beach :-d
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


My sincere congratulations!!! |>

If I ever happen to buy a gold watch, this will be one of the top contenders for sure... It's a beauty!


----------



## catlike

Fomenko said:


> My sincere congratulations!!! |>
> 
> If I ever happen to buy a gold watch, this will be one of the top contenders for sure... It's a beauty!


Thanks!

Here's some more pics that I posted in the "what Santa brought me" thread:


----------



## Fomenko

I'm very happy with mine, but I would consider upgrading it for the gold version.

Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk


----------



## catlike

Fomenko said:


> I'm very happy with mine, but I would consider upgrading it for the gold version.


For a supposed dive watch, the LLD manages to pull off being in gold extremely well. So well in fact, that it is my first gold full gold watch after a long time of collecting.

I kept coming back to this one over more traditional options. I like the fact that it is somewhat unique compared to traditional dress watches that can look similar at first glance.

It doesn't have a big gaudy bezel and is not bulky like most modern dive watches and wears more like a dress watch on the leather strap, which I might add is very soft and supple. Yes, like a dress watch at 42mm! Hey, I have a Breitling 43mm Transocean day & date on mesh that I wear as a dress watch, so this is smaller ;-)

Finally, I think the retro look goes perfectly with gold.

The LLD is a great watch and I've enjoyed seeing them all in this thread :-!


----------



## CristiT

I really love the LLD and I hope one day I could have one


----------



## achilles

CristiT said:


> I really love the LLD and I hope one day I could have one


LLD is indeed a beautiful watch, and it has a permanent place in my collection. May your wish come true in 2014!!! |>


----------



## El_Miguel

I also updated a new strap for my LLD















Thanks to Aaron from combat straps for excellent work.


----------



## achilles

Wow! That Combat strap is so cool! :-!


----------



## andygray8

Mrmstone said:


>


Which strap is this? Love the look. Will it take the OEM buckle?


----------



## El_Miguel

Hi,

I might be wrong, but at least to me that looks quite similar to Hirsch Liberty from that picture. 
Not totally sure, but most likely that Hirsch band would work with OEM buckle.

HIRSCH bracelet assortment - HIRSCH Armbänder GmbH


----------



## Fomenko

My LLD with the OEM strap and the mesh I bought for it. |>


----------



## Just Alex

Hello all, newbie here. I LOVE this watch... but in googling it I cam across a thread on a UK forum which identified a number of issues with it - people claim that in person, it looks and feels cheap, the hands "look like stamped tin" and have burrs on them, the demarcations on the bezel never quite lines up with the demarcations on the face etc. 

I haven't seen this watch in person, but I do think it's a beaut. For me though, the price is more than I have ever previously considered spending on a watch...I would want the quality to feel pretty impeccable by my standards - certainly better than my seiko which cost about 80% less. This thread suggests that there are a large number of people here that love this watch and disagree with what I have read...are the negative comments unjustified?


----------



## achilles

The people in other forum are talking rubbish!!! I assure you that. I have had many dive watches before and still do, and this LLD is a quality and classic piece.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles

This uses the inner rotating bezel not the outer bezel we usually see in other dive watches, so no issues about lining up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enoran

Just Alex said:


> Hello all, newbie here. I LOVE this watch... but in googling it I cam across a thread on a UK forum which identified a number of issues with it - people claim that in person, it looks and feels cheap, the hands "look like stamped tin" and have burrs on them, the demarcations on the bezel never quite lines up with the demarcations on the face etc.
> 
> I haven't seen this watch in person, but I do think it's a beaut. For me though, the price is more than I have ever previously considered spending on a watch...I would want the quality to feel pretty impeccable by my standards - certainly better than my seiko which cost about 80% less. This thread suggests that there are a large number of people here that love this watch and disagree with what I have read...are the negative comments unjustified?


Regarding the stamped tin hands ... this was how it looks on the original Legend Diver 60 years ago. The current one is an exact remake of the original. I wouldn't be surprised the 2-dimensional hands do not appeal to some watch enthusiasts.

The internal bezel is free-moving not restricted to 60/120 clicks on dive watches with external bezel, so I can't fully understand the alignment issue.

No watch can win them all, there are bound to be critics no matter how good / popular it is.
Make a trip down to an AD, check out the watch physically which is what I did. Needless to say, I came back home with it


----------



## hun23

Here's mine on vostok amphibian rubber.


----------



## noodlesalad

Mods, created a separate thread but copied here since there is likely more specific knowledge here.

Folks, need your help on this one - I'm interested in this auction below but noticed that there are some LLD's with the words "30bar (300 meter)" whereas this one does not. Does this denote anything in particular, ie. the age? Also, the fact that the box is not the standard box that these typically come in is also a bit concerning, and no warranty card or receipt.

The watch itself looks authentic, though. Any help would be appreciated.

Very Rare Stunning Gents Longines Heritage Diver TWO Crowns Auto IN BOX | eBay


----------



## catlike

noodlesalad said:


> Mods, created a separate thread but copied here since there is likely more specific knowledge here.
> 
> Folks, need your help on this one - I'm interested in this auction below but noticed that there are some LLD's with the words "30bar (300 meter)" whereas this one does not. Does this denote anything in particular, ie. the age? Also, the fact that the box is not the standard box that these typically come in is also a bit concerning, and no warranty card or receipt.
> 
> The watch itself looks authentic, though. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Very Rare Stunning Gents Longines Heritage Diver TWO Crowns Auto IN BOX | eBay


Just look at the last 3 pages of this thread, they are all models without the "30bar (300 meter)" inscription.

I believe there have been 3 versions in this order......


No date with no depth rating
Date with no depth rating
Date & depth rating

So the fact that it has no depth rating inscription has no significance on whether it is genuine or not.

I love the "very rare" advertising in the ad :-d

BTW, Brand new one here (NOS) for $100 less: http://www.authenticwatches.com/longines-legend-diver-l3-674-4-50-0.html#.UvJNVXkkS5w


----------



## CristiT

I know the newest model has the 300m on the dial. I do not remember the year they introduced it.
Anyway, there are some offers on the wus market at the same price, package completely. And no-date version


----------



## JwY

As far as I know they went back to no depth rating. They also revised the markings on the caseback. The  for sapphire now has a double underline confirming anti-glare coating.


----------



## CristiT

On the official Longine's page there is no depth rating marked on the dial. So, I supposed you are right, they went back to the original layout.

Nevertheless, I have never seen a non-date version with depth rating. I am wondering if there is such version.


----------



## achilles

CristiT said:


> On the official Longine's page there is no depth rating marked on the dial. So, I supposed you are right, they went back to the original layout.
> 
> Nevertheless, I have never seen a non-date version with depth rating. I am wondering if there is such version.


I don't think so, as far as I know no such version for non-date. They stuck to the true original design for the non-date.


----------



## CristiT

Excellent news then


----------



## Vagos

Beautiful watch but not satisfied with the Longines service here in Greece...:-s


----------



## Fomenko

Europelli strap









Crown & Buckle strap









Toshi strap


----------



## achilles

Oooh...I like those straps. Looks awesome !!! :-!


----------



## Fomenko

achilles said:


> Oooh...I like those straps. Looks awesome !!! :-!


I think even with a mesh bracelet the LLD looks great! 










Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk


----------



## Just Alex

achilles said:


> The people in other forum are talking rubbish!!! I assure you that. I have had many dive watches before and still do, and this LLD is a quality and classic piece.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





achilles said:


> This uses the inner rotating bezel not the outer bezel we usually see in other dive watches, so no issues about lining up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Enoran said:


> Regarding the stamped tin hands ... this was how it looks on the original Legend Diver 60 years ago. The current one is an exact remake of the original. I wouldn't be surprised the 2-dimensional hands do not appeal to some watch enthusiasts.
> 
> The internal bezel is free-moving not restricted to 60/120 clicks on dive watches with external bezel, so I can't fully understand the alignment issue.
> 
> No watch can win them all, there are bound to be critics no matter how good / popular it is.
> Make a trip down to an AD, check out the watch physically which is what I did. Needless to say, I came back home with it


Thanks gents! I have checked out this watch "in the metal" now, albeit only through the glass case - I feel silly/bad about asking to try it on when I don't currently have the available funds for it - it'll have to wait. I still love it though, the more I look at watches the more I realise that photos never do them justice.


----------



## catlike

Just Alex said:


> Thanks gents! I have checked out this watch "in the metal" now, albeit only through the glass case - I feel silly/bad about asking to try it on when I don't currently have the available funds for it - it'll have to wait. I still love it though, the more I look at watches the more I realise that photos never do them justice.


Nonsense - try it on. Even without the funds right now, how are you going to know for sure whether or not it's something you might want? The magic happens (or doesn't) when you try them on ;-)

Besides, you are probably doing a bored salesperson a favour.


----------



## Doboji

I get mine on Monday There's a local AD here that is closing up shop, so I had to swing by to see what their sales were. Got a heck of a deal, so I couldn't help myself. Last one they had in stock!

I'll post pics next week!


----------



## Fomenko

Crown & Buckle strap


----------



## Vagos




----------



## Eyeonmalta

various121 said:


> The lugs on the LLD are longer than most but perspective also has a lot to do with your observation. My LLD does not extend past my wrists, as shown in the first pic. However, depending on the the angle of the camera or turn of the wrist, it may look like it is too small in certain pictures (pics two and three).
> 
> View attachment 961899
> 
> View attachment 961900
> 
> View attachment 961901


Various121, great call on the mesh strap. What make is that?

Also, I was curious what size wrist you have.

I'm with lots of people regarding the apprehension to buy the LLD due to its long lugs, but your photos really show how different it would look in person based on the view angle.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Doboji

Doboji said:


> I get mine on Monday There's a local AD here that is closing up shop, so I had to swing by to see what their sales were. Got a heck of a deal, so I couldn't help myself. Last one they had in stock!
> 
> I'll post pics next week!


This thing is SMOKING! LOVE it.


----------



## CristiT

Smoke on the water 

Mine here and I am officially into the LLD club


----------



## achilles

Wow....great to see more and more new owners of this Legendary watch!!! :-!


----------



## which watch next

Just reinvigorated my LLD with a new mesh band. (Staib mesh 22mm mesh polished robust structure with Safety). Was not sure about going to a mesh but now am convinced that this is the best looking band. (IMO)
I have had a ton of comments on this combination. I think it takes the LLD to another level. The Staib is a very well made band with great adjustment range and really nice finishing on the clasp components. Looks very similar to the Breitling mesh bands. I was on the fence over the Omega or this but just didn't like the idea of an exposed lug pin.


----------



## achilles

This is fantastic! I always wanted to get a Staib for my LLD. Is yours the 3.5mm or the thicker 4.4mm?


----------



## which watch next

mine is the 4.4 but measures as shade under that at 4.3.


----------



## achilles

I was thinking between the 4.4 and 3.5 thickness. But the 4.4 seems to be not so readily available in many stores. Where did you get yours if I may ask? :think:


----------



## which watch next

WATCH BAND SPECIALIST - Watch straps and more from Watchbandcenter.com

The band is very hard to find on the site. (Use link below for the exact page) Hope this helps.
http://www.watch-band-center.com/watchstrap-p21375h824s827-Watch-strap-22mm-sho.html


----------



## achilles

Thanks 'which watch next'...the Staib mesh looks so perfect on the LLD!!! :-!


----------



## ArghZombies

Just looked over ever page of this thread. Here's my pic. I don't own the watch yet, I took a photo wearing it in Goldsmiths dealership in the UK so I could go away and think about it. Having looked over all these pics I'm more convinced than ever that I want one. I've never seen a watch that works so well with such a variety of straps! It's also incredibly comfortable and I think it works just as well with a t-shirt and jeans as it would in a shirt while in the office. Just have to get some savings on (or succumb to the Goldsmiths 0% credit offer... I'd prefer to save and earn it properly though). I've never spent more than £150 on a watch so this'd be 10x more than I've spent before. Still, should be able to afford it by middle of the year or something. If I can wait that long!


----------



## achilles

Hello *ArghZombies*, welcome to the evergrowing LLD appreciation thread! Yes, you made a right choice in choosing this Legend Diver. To me it was a same situation as well. Initially, I didn't know this amazing watch, and when I got to know it, I decided I had to have it. To me, with all the heritage and history behind the Legend Diver model, SWATCH group could have priced this reissue at a much higher price-point. So grab it while it still is in production. Once gone, I can only see the price climbing for this model over the years. As for me, I am an avid collector so this watch will always stay in my collection!

I see that Orange Monster in the background, and I presume that is your watch. Another amazing watch! And I have that one too in my collection, though mine is Black.


----------



## Ou Wen

Finally gave up in looking for the perfect no-date and went straight for the date version. Loving it on a croc.


----------



## ArghZombies

achilles said:


> ...So grab it while it still is in production. Once gone, I can only see the price climbing for this model over the years. As for me, I am an avid collector so this watch will always stay in my collection!
> 
> I see that Orange Monster in the background, and I presume that is your watch. Another amazing watch! And I have that one too in my collection, though mine is Black.


Grab it while it's still in production? Damn, while I still think it's got several years left in it before getting replaced in the catalog, making such statements is only more likely to get me in debt and pick one up sooner than I planned! To be fair, Longines do seem to change this design around a bit, even though it's a 'reissue'. I like the date version, but don't want one with the 30atm text, just the clean text version is what I'm after.

And yes, that's my Orange Monster there too. Even when I get a LLD I'll still be keeping my OM. That too is destined to be a classic (if it isn't such already).


----------



## achilles

ArghZombies said:


> Grab it while it's still in production? Damn, while I still think it's got several years left in it before getting replaced in the catalog, making such statements is only more likely to get me in debt and pick one up sooner than I planned! To be fair, Longines do seem to change this design around a bit, even though it's a 'reissue'. I like the date version, but don't want one with the 30atm text, just the clean text version is what I'm after.
> 
> And yes, that's my Orange Monster there too. Even when I get a LLD I'll still be keeping my OM. That too is destined to be a classic (if it isn't such already).


:-d......that's part of the fun for this hobby!!! But always take it easy and do it within your comfort level......no worries, no pressure!!!

Longines have to keep the re-issue along with modern times, so some minor tweaks are inevitable. As for the Date version. I believe there is a latter series that Longines did away with the 30atm text. Search the Longines forum here, I am sure you will find some info on that.


----------



## ArghZombies

achilles said:


> :-d......As for the Date version. I believe there is a latter series that Longines did away with the 30atm text. Search the Longines forum here, I am sure you will find some info on that.


Yeah, from what I can tell they brought in the date+atm version in about 2012 and then removed the atm text in the next release of it. I just wonder what they'll do to it next, whether I should wait and see if v3 of it (or whatever version it's up to) is even better than this one, or just go for this one.

Although to be honest I think I know what I'll do - just get this one!


----------



## achilles

As for me, I wouldn't count on too much changes though....anyway mentality of most manufacturers generally is if a design is successfull, why change it?


----------



## jgv1966

My contribution:


----------



## Enoran

jgv1966 said:


> My contribution:


Nice strap!! What's it called?


----------



## jd1966

*Re: Picture of Legend Diver*

Could you tell me where you got the strap & deployment buckle?? Love the look...



achilles said:


> This is my Longines Legend Diver. Just bought it last month from Topper. One of my best purchases this year. Love it on the OEM trieste strap. Love it even more on this textured soft rubber strap with the polished deployment clasp and matching creamish white stitch! :-!
> View attachment 1260537
> 
> View attachment 1260541
> 
> View attachment 1260538
> 
> View attachment 1260539


----------



## shtora

jgv1966 said:


> My contribution:


What strap is this?


----------



## ultarior

count me in

























and where can I get that fat staib mesh? it's out of stock on WBC


----------



## achilles

*Re: Picture of Legend Diver*



jd1966 said:


> Could you tell me where you got the strap & deployment buckle?? Love the look...


That is something like the Maratec 22 kevlar/rubber strap which I bought from an online store through eBay (US seller). Very pleased with all the straps/buckles I got from him.

Will PM you his details. Cheers!


----------



## subrosa

Rob pushed me over...took home a LLD from Topper's today. To think I was just bringing a watch in for service...


----------



## achilles

subrosa said:


> Rob pushed me over...took home a LLD from Topper's today. To think I was just bringing a watch in for service...


Congrats! I bought my LLD from Rob too...he is great to deal with. :-!


----------



## Fomenko

My first deer strap, from StrapCode.


----------



## jgv1966

Enoran said:


> Nice strap!! What's it called?





shtora said:


> What strap is this?


It's a Morellato strap.


----------



## jgv1966

Here's mine for today:


----------



## jacklosquartatore

one of the best longines, but I prefer it wothout date


----------



## citizendive77

My No date....





Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Abbate

Kain Heritage Ostrich Strap


----------



## achilles

Way to go Tony, very well done! |>


----------



## citizendive77

Hi.....
















Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles

Hi citizendive77, very nice Longines pair you have! LLD looks great either on leather or mesh!:-!

The last photo, is it taken in a seafood restaurant ? :-d


----------



## citizendive77

[/QUOTE]



achilles said:


> Hi citizendive77, very nice Longines pair you have! LLD looks great either on leather or mesh!:-!
> 
> The last photo, is it taken in a seafood restaurant ? :-d


At home.... Lunch... ;-) thank you















Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles

Yummy! ;-)


----------



## citizendive77

Nato leather strap....









Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


----------



## H Kate

Hi!


----------



## citizendive77

Hi... Morning.....














Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


----------



## mdaynes

Hi. Can you give me information on that strap, I want exactly the same for my LLD. Many thanks.


----------



## daddywalrus

Does anyone know if the strap on the gold version is waterproof?


----------



## Fomenko

daddywalrus said:


> Does anyone know if the strap on the gold version is waterproof?


There is one for sale right now in Amazon:

Amazon.com: Longines Legend Diver Automatic 18kt Rose Gold Mens Strap Watch 30mm L3.674.8.50.0: Watches

I don´t think is waterproof. The description of the strap says:  "Black Genuine Alligator/Crocodile Leather strap".


----------



## Ridgemont

Hey LLD enthusiasts, I have a couple of questions regarding this watch. I just read an article on super compressor cases on Worn and Wound (A Guide to Super Compressors | watch reviews on worn&woundwatch reviews on worn&wound). They indicate a spring-loaded case back making the case more water resistant as you go deeper. The old versions were rated at 600ft where as the LLD is rated at 1000ft. I assume the improvement in water resistance is due to the incorporation of better watch building technology to make a better product. But as this is a homage piece, do you think they still use the old patented spring loaded technology making the watch more water resistant the deeper you go? I ask mainly out of curiosity and am not a diver.

Also, this watch has an ETA 2824-2 movement (L633) whereas the new hydroconquest has a more expensive 2892 movement (L619) but is significantly cheaper than the LLD. For those who have experience with both, do you know why the price discrepancy? Why would Longines use the L633 when they now use the L619 in their premier dive watch? I have a Hamilton with an ETA 2824-2 and my Longines has the ETA 2892. Both are fantastic movements and I have no complaints. Once again, I am just curious.


----------



## subrosa

Currently the LLD has been on a brown maratec nato strap with the "beefy" spring bars from Crown and Buckle....it's almost perfect....

So when it's in "dress mode" I asked MK leather to make me the dream strap: MK Leathers » Shark strap for Longines Legend Diver










I'll post some photos when it arrvies.


----------



## badams118

Can't wait to see that strap on the watch.


----------



## pepcr1

On a Gunney Strap,


----------



## Tony Abbate

Wearing it today..a fresh photo on a Kain Heritage strap


----------



## subrosa

MK leathers custom shark skin strap. Other than the contrasting beige color the strap is very close to what the original super compressor Longines would have come with.


----------



## Veiga

subrosa said:


> MK leathers custom shark skin strap. Other than the contrasting beige color the strap is very close to what the original super compressor Longines would have come with.
> 
> View attachment 1441531


+ 1 , Veiga .


----------



## citizendive77

Kain H.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vanderbos

citizendive77 said:


> Hi... Morning.....
> View attachment 1412369
> View attachment 1412371
> 
> 
> Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


Hi, love the LLD on the mesh. Where did you source an original Longines bracelet? I didn't even know they made one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## citizendive77

My LD in the Adtiatic sea Croatia....








Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles

Aahh....where the "Legend Diver" rightfully belongs!


----------



## heboil

Just became a member last week.


----------



## Kevin Bo

Thinking of changing my LLD strap. Can u pls show your straps for LLD and where to get them pls. Thanks.


----------



## Fomenko

Lots of interest in the LLD! ;-)


----------



## Kid_A

this is well deserved treatment)



citizendive77 said:


> My LD in the Adtiatic sea Croatia....
> View attachment 1470405
> 
> 
> Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin Bo

With new shoes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thijsmens

Looks good! 
Interested in buying myself a lld as Well, only thing I'm not sure about is the strongly raised saphire crystal... Doesn't it look too old as a consequence? (I know it's a vintage but still...)


----------



## Kevin Bo

Thijsmens said:


> Looks good!
> Interested in buying myself a lld as Well, only thing I'm not sure about is the strongly raised saphire crystal... Doesn't it look too old as a consequence? (I know it's a vintage but still...)


I like raised crystal. It looks cool outside and looks very clean and clear.


----------



## achilles

Kevin Bo said:


> I like raised crystal. It looks cool outside and looks very clean and clear.


Yea, agree. Nothing really old about it. It adds beauty to this already a beautiful piece.

How many current brands/models has this feauture?


----------



## Enoran

achilles said:


> Yea, agree. Nothing really old about it. It adds beauty to this already a beautiful piece.
> 
> How many current brands/models has this feauture?


I'm sure there are at varying heights. I remember the Orient Bambino has a pretty high raised mineral crystal.


----------



## achilles

Enoran said:


> I'm sure there are at varying heights. I remember the Orient Bambino has a pretty high raised mineral crystal.


Cool.....thanks for bringing that to my attention.....never really looked deeply at this Orient series to be honest....


----------



## citizendive77

Hiii....









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles

LLD looks fantastic on mesh bracelets. Sometime ago, I was thinking of getting the Juergen mesh, and then I got side-tracked...:think:


----------



## citizendive77

Longi LD & Bergeon


----------



## Kid_A

wow, amazing picture....and watch too)



citizendive77 said:


> Longi LD & Bergeon
> 
> View attachment 1495531


----------



## Kid_A

great strap... vintage croco?


heboil said:


> Just became a member last week.
> 
> View attachment 1470766
> 
> 
> View attachment 1470768
> 
> 
> View attachment 1470769


----------



## citizendive77

Kid_A said:


> wow, amazing picture....and watch too)


Tnx. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin Bo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## citizendive77

Longi....

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## citizendive77

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Raoul Duke

Hirsch Pure. the strap Longines _should_ have put on this watch...


----------



## pepcr1

On a Gunny,


----------



## mastaking

achilles said:


> This is my Longines Legend Diver. Just bought it last month from Topper. One of my best purchases this year. Love it on the OEM trieste strap. Love it even more on this textured soft rubber strap with the polished deployment clasp and matching creamish white stitch! :-!
> View attachment 1260537
> 
> View attachment 1260541
> 
> View attachment 1260538
> 
> View attachment 1260539


Where can I buy this strap?


----------



## Hoppyjr

Raoul Duke said:


> Hirsch Pure. the strap Longines _should_ have put on this watch...


That does look like it belongs. Well done! How about a wrist shot?


----------



## Wangensten

Finally got my first LLD. I bought it as a summer watch, so lets hope for sunshine and high water temperatures...


----------



## achilles

Congrats! Wow, you got a nice variety of NATOs and a mesh. Perfect for your LLD....enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mastaking

@achilles where did you get the strap with the deployment clasp?

Thanks


----------



## achilles

Hi mastaking, I believe I got it from a seller in eBay. Will check it out and drop you a PM tonite....cheers mate!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fomenko

Got a new, thicker Staib mesh band.


----------



## citizendive77

LD & wife .....








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles

Wow....wife and LLD are very sporty!!! Bond NATO fits the LLD very nicely....:-!


----------



## citizendive77

Tnx 

Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


----------



## citizendive77

Today...










Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


----------



## citizendive77

Croatia.....










Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


----------



## citizendive77

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles

citizendive77: That looks like a railway track to me, and it doesn't look like a good place to place your precious...:-d


----------



## k2parkstar

Great looking watches everyone. I can't believe how versify all this watch is with so many different strap choices. Does anyone here have a large wrist? Mine is 8.5 and I'm curious if it would look to small. I have no AD near me to check one out. Also any recommendations for an online AD would be appreciated. Hope to join the LLD club soon.


----------



## k2parkstar

More pics to please!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fomenko

k2parkstar said:


> Great looking watches everyone. I can't believe how versify all this watch is with so many different strap choices. Does anyone here have a large wrist? Mine is 8.5 and I'm curious if it would look to small. I have no AD near me to check one out. Also any recommendations for an online AD would be appreciated. Hope to join the LLD club soon.


My avise for you is to check the FS ads here in WUS, and to get a preowned one. 
Living in the USA it will be easy for you to catch one in top condition at a very convenient price. It's 42 mm but the long lugs will look good in your wrist, no problem there! Good luck! :-!


----------



## Hoppyjr

k2parkstar said:


> Great looking watches everyone. I can't believe how versify all this watch is with so many different strap choices. Does anyone here have a large wrist? Mine is 8.5 and I'm curious if it would look to small. I have no AD near me to check one out. Also any recommendations for an online AD would be appreciated. Hope to join the LLD club soon.


Search my photos in this thread to see how it looks on my 8" wrist. I found the longer lug-to-lug size to work well, especially on a NATO strap, since those tend to add visual width.


----------



## k2parkstar

Hoppyjr said:


> Pics got deleted again....
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Definitely doesn't look to small, thanks. Can't wait till I get one!


----------



## citizendive77

Today fish.... 










Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


----------



## mrklabb

New LLD says hello from cabo


----------



## Tony Abbate

new shoes...Kain Heritage Nubuck Cigar Hornback


----------



## kitch0202

Absolutely love mine ... such a versatile watch.


----------



## citizendive77

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## citizendive77

kitch0202 said:


> Absolutely love mine ... such a versatile watch.


Di modeli strap ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken2108

The strap is a big potential problem! I swam in the sea recently, then within 2 days got a severe infection on my left wrist. Firstly I thought it may be an insect bite, so I swapped the watch to my right arm. Within a day same thing happened, I needed medical treatment for a bacterial infection. The strap retains water, possibly for days after it's immersed, it can then gather bacteria and cause you big problems. I spoke to the customer service and they say it was my problem, thanks very much! This watch could cause very serious health problems if you swim in the wrong water, be very careful! My doctor told me I was lucky that the infection wasn't MRSA, that could have killed me if it got into the blood stream!



bertons said:


> I swim with it at least 5 times a week. No problems.


----------



## Drop of a Hat

Ken2108 said:


> The strap is a big potential problem! I swam in the sea recently, then within 2 days got a severe infection on my left wrist. Firstly I thought it may be an insect bite, so I swapped the watch to my right arm. Within a day same thing happened, I needed medical treatment for a bacterial infection. The strap retains water, possibly for days after it's immersed, it can then gather bacteria and cause you big problems. I spoke to the customer service and they say it was my problem, thanks very much! This watch could cause very serious health problems if you swim in the wrong water, be very careful! My doctor told me I was lucky that the infection wasn't MRSA, that could have killed me if it got into the blood stream!


I think you're overreacting a little bit and can't believe you'd blame a strap company for that.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## achilles

Swap out the strap and see if you get the same problem. Perhaps you have some allergies or something and this particular strap doesn't work for you. Don't blame the strap or the watch....just try out another strap or a NATO! If problem persists with another strap, then simple....don't wear a watch at all when you go to the sea....there is nothing a strap maker or watch maker can do to help you here I am afraid.


----------



## citizendive77

Longi....


----------



## citizendive77

My new Longines LD cup ....









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## citizendive77

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Abbate

Kain Heritage strap all broken in and feeling great...


----------



## Kid_A

the strap looks great...



Tony Abbate said:


> Kain Heritage strap all broken in and feeling great...


----------



## citizendive77

Nato ....


----------



## citizendive77

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kitch0202

citizendive77 said:


> Di modeli strap ?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You are correct. Really suits the watch, is comfortable, waterproof ... definitely my favourite strap for the LLD.


----------



## citizendive77

Hi....









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cisse

If you look for a vintege LLL, any advice to which year/s are preferable or is it unchanged?


----------



## citizendive77




----------



## Silmatic

Hi Guys,

I'm new to Longines and new to the Legend... what took me so long to discover this beauty, I wonder?!

Trying out a few straps so keen to know what you all think. Here it is with a custom Shell Cordovan Nato, a Panatime Zulu, and black and orange Isofranes. I happen to have the orange hanging around and just tried it for fun but I think it might be okay ;-) Currently it's either on the Cordovan or the black Iso but I am keen to get a mesh for it.

Feedback welcome 
Cheers


----------



## achilles

I like the leather NATO and the Zulu. The black ISO is great too. Not too sure about the orange ISO on a classic diver like this, but ain't bad looking either. Overall nice combo for an awesome Legend Diver! And you will never never go wrong with a mesh on this LLD!!! It's like made for each other...


----------



## Silmatic

achilles said:


> I like the leather NATO and the Zulu. The black ISO is great too. Not too sure about the orange ISO on a classic diver like this, but ain't bad looking either. Overall nice combo for an awesome Legend Diver! And you will never never go wrong with a mesh on this LLD!!! It's like made for each other...


It looks surprisingly special on the orange ISO although I probably wouldn't wear it like that. It's really nice and comfortable on the Cordovan, it's easy to forget I'm wearing a watch.


----------



## citizendive77

No date....


----------



## citizendive77

LLD&H


----------



## Tony Abbate

Happy Friday


----------



## citizendive77

Nice Tony...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## citizendive77




----------



## ddthanhbb

Mine says hi


----------



## physioman

Good morning from Greece!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid_A

great picture. and honestly - i dont miss the date...no no no .....


citizendive77 said:


> No date....
> 
> View attachment 1595260


----------



## Kid_A

awesome strap. croco?


Tony Abbate said:


> Happy Friday


----------



## ddthanhbb

Does anyone know the movement L633 of this LLD is a topgrade or not?


----------



## Fomenko




----------



## powerballn503




----------



## citizendive77




----------



## ddthanhbb

does anyone know the brand name of this nato leather strap?


----------



## Giasuko

Hello legend divers !
Can't stop changing straps ...
















Thanks for the ispiration !


----------



## ddthanhbb

Very nice! where did you buy the brown nato leather strap?



Giasuko said:


> Hello legend divers !
> Can't stop changing straps ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the ispiration !


----------



## Giasuko

Ch****** n*** st**** and if i remember it was a vintage chocolate brown colour ...
I will try to post some more photos .


----------



## Giasuko

Legend chocolate !


----------



## kitch0202

Giasuko said:


> Hello legend divers !
> Can't stop changing straps ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the ispiration !


I suffer from the same strap-swapping obsession on my LLD!

I haven't seen the black strap in your 3rd pic before. It looks really good on the watch ... where did you get it?

Cheers.


----------



## Giasuko

Hello again .
It's a braided nylon nato strap bought from eb** and the seller's name is sq****y.Cheers.


----------



## kitch0202

Giasuko said:


> Hello again .
> It's a braided nylon nato strap bought from eb** and the seller's name is sq****y.Cheers.


Thanks for the reply ... great looking strap!


----------



## citizendive77




----------



## citizendive77

Cordura...


----------



## ddthanhbb

First dive


----------



## Sean779

Very wonderful how this watch loves just about any strap.


----------



## ninetyuno

Fomenko said:


>


Hey everyone!

I just lucked out on a brand new No-Date LLD from an AD in New York. Im patiently waiting for it to get here, scheduled tomorrow! I have a few questions regarding the Staib Mesh bracelet.

Is the one pictured above by Fomenko a Monster Mesh (4.5mm) as it looks thicker than the regular Staib mesh? Also how complicated is the installation and do I need to purchase anything else on top of the bracelet?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

-Kevin.


----------



## Fomenko

ninetyuno said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I just lucked out on a brand new No-Date LLD from an AD in New York. Im patiently waiting for it to get here, scheduled tomorrow! I have a few questions regarding the Staib Mesh bracelet.
> 
> Is the one pictured above by Fomenko a Monster Mesh (4.5mm) as it looks thicker than the regular Staib mesh? Also how complicated is the installation and do I need to purchase anything else on top of the bracelet?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> -Kevin.


Hi, Kevin!

Hope you get your LLD soon, and enjoy it a lot. I bought the mesh from the picture in the WUS sales forum. 
It's a little thicker than the regular Staib mesh (which I also have, and bought brand new from a German website).
Both are great for using with the LLD, and very comfortable. Any of the two will do... 
Installing and removing is not complicated, you just need to have the specific tool that is required.
I'm adding a picture of the thinner mesh and the one you were asking about, for you to compare:


----------



## ninetyuno

Fomenko said:


> Hi, Kevin!
> 
> Hope you get your LLD soon, and enjoy it a lot. I bought the mesh from the picture in the WUS sales forum.
> It's a little thicker than the regular Staib mesh (which I also have, and bought brand new from a German website).
> Both are great for using with the LLD, and very comfortable. Any of the two will do...
> Installing and removing is not complicated, you just need to have the specific tool that is required.
> I'm adding a picture of the thinner mesh and the one you were asking about, for you to compare:


Thank you so much for your reply! I truly appreciate your help! +1


----------



## trecool

Legend for a reason......


----------



## watchdaddy1

New Arrival










Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy

Also have a NOS Vintage Tropic strap curve end inbound.


----------



## Wangensten

Had this beauty as a summer watch from june till the end of august. Miss it everyday.

































The beater in the collection. Did the job just perfectly


----------



## picklepossy

Wangensten said:


> Had this beauty as a summer watch from june till the end of august. Miss it everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beater in the collection. Did the job just perfectly


Very nice. I would have used the Aquanaut as a beater instead.


----------



## vince.cb

Damn those watch pics make me jealous :-d
Does everyone in Norway have such nice watches ahah


----------



## JwY

Wangensten said:


> Had this beauty as a summer watch from june till the end of august. Miss it everyday.


What happened after August?


----------



## Wangensten

picklepossy said:


> Very nice. I would have used the Aquanaut as a beater instead.


Hehe Yeah, I used the Aquanaut and Royal Oak almost everyday, but for all garden work, renovating the apartment, car retailing, etc I used the Legend Diver.



vince.cb said:


> Damn those watch pics make me jealous :-d
> Does everyone in Norway have such nice watches ahah


I'm fortunate, but there are a lot of great watch collectors in Norway, with a bunch of great watches.



JwY said:


> What happened after August?


The summer was sadly over, and I had to sell my LLD to finance new projects. For the three last years I've had "summer watches". Watches that can take a beating, either in the water, in the club, garden, garage and so forth. This summer it was the LLD turn. Now I'm waiting for a JLC Reverso 1931 to arrive.


----------



## Wolf9827

My first Longines and it´s definetely a beauty.








Best regards.


----------



## vince.cb

Respect man, I appreciate the art like you so I can relate in a way

p.s: your watches are spot on.

-Young Fellow watch admirer


----------



## JwY

Wangensten said:


> The summer was sadly over, and I had to sell my LLD to finance new projects. For the three last years I've had "summer watches". Watches that can take a beating, either in the water, in the club, garden, garage and so forth. This summer it was the LLD turn. Now I'm waiting for a JLC Reverso 1931 to arrive.


Ah, that's still pretty awesome that you get to try so many nice pieces.


----------



## picklepossy




----------



## citizendive77




----------



## watchdaddy1

Wife & I
She stole my Rolex










Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy

On Vintage NOS Tropic. Worth every penny.


----------



## Tony Abbate

On location


----------



## heboil

Going old school.


----------



## Tony Abbate

Weekend with LLD and Kain ostrich


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## heboil

Now with a little stingray...


----------



## citizendive77




----------



## ugmonk

I'm excited to join the club!
imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## citizendive77

Hi..


----------



## litlmn

Just landed on my desk


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## Silmatic

I should be receiving my Omega mesh this week but for now it's on my favourite Bonetto Cinturini. The 285 is very understated and a perfectly comfortable fit with just a little bit of rubber shaved off the back to allow it to clear the lugs.


----------



## gmoybusiness

Got the watch 2-3 weeks ago, and just received my new strap!

My LLD no date on a Bremont vintage brown strap.


----------



## Silmatic

Man... This watch looks good on anything!


----------



## lelapin

heboil said:


> Going old school.


Nice. Is it a original Longines strap?

Mine:


----------



## heboil

Nope... I really liked the original, but I found a Speidel 18-22 that looks like original and went with it. It was a $10 bracelet... and I think it is really cool.


----------



## b'oris

*I saw these 4 shots.......*


_*And this happened......
*_

*Thanks for the inspiration gents*


----------



## Silmatic

b'oris said:


> *Thanks for the inspiration gents*


Welcome aboard  The legend is a beautiful piece and lots of fun to buy straps for.


----------



## litlmn

Here's mine on a choice cuts strap.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Silmatic said:


> Welcome aboard  The legend is a beautiful piece and lots of fun to buy straps for.


Thanks....I'm a 22mm lug width man x 3 already & here's just one more excuse to play!


----------



## citizendive77

Morning.....


----------



## watchdaddy1

Tattoos and All










Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Details....


----------



## Tudoris

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## kandyredcoi

Hello, first post on the Longines forum along with my first Longines the Legend Diver  it was love at first sight!




















the dial design really demands attention and that sapphire crystal is just plain awesome!


----------



## kakefe

Hi kandyredcoi, i think it s not the original box right? 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## kandyredcoi

kakefe said:


> Hi kandyredcoi, i think it s not the original box right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


yes, i just notified my AD so we will swap boxes ASAP


----------



## TRCP166A

What a WIS I am. I drove to the FedEx airport office to pick this LLD up and took this photo of it in the parking lot just now. I think it may be terminal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Now the fun begins, Furniture shopping with the LLD.

HAGWE WUS










Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## citizendive77

Hirsch Liberty i LLD.....


----------



## sunnycww

Here my new LLD no date. Thanks to Albert and Rob.


----------



## sunnycww

Cannot view image? Try again.


----------



## achilles

sunnycww said:


> Here my new LLD no date. Thanks to Albert and Rob.


Hello Sunny, glad you like it. Enjoy it in good health. LLD is an awesome watch! :-!

You know what, you snagged the last no-date piece from Rob....congrats!!!

Albert


----------



## citizendive77

LLD & Hirsch Liberty


----------



## b'oris

Just switched.....freshly un-wrapped Hirsch Obsession 2 Seriously Ribbed


----------



## Enoran

A long while since I contributed to this thread...
Still loving it on the Bonetto Cinturini 319 strap


----------



## citizendive77

Today....


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Secured one this evening...selling off a few Seiko divers to make this happen!


----------



## b'oris

Had to go to Germany, but finally tracked down a 22mm Perlon.....not easy in the UK! Soooooooo comfy


----------



## kakefe

thanks to depreciation of ruble... i got this beauty at unbelievable price in Moscow.. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles

kakefe said:


> thanks to depreciation of ruble... i got this beauty at unbelievable price in Moscow..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Congrats kakefe...that is one fantastic and beautiful watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Had a Longines Legend Diver "on hold" w/ deposit paid via an online transaction, watch only pre-owned with no "kit" whatsoever. Thought I would be happy with that alone. Slept on it and notified the very kind and reputable seller that I would be seeking a New LLD from an AD with full warranty, papers, box etc. He kindly released my paid deposit and I searched online this morning...located an AD near me that had one in inventory. Now on my wrist at a cost that was very reasonable. Granted, there is I believe a new Reference/model now that comes with rubber strap. This one is on the sailcloth but I couldn't be happier. I shipped off two Seiko Sumos and a Seiko SKX007 to defray some of the cost as well today. All 3 fine watches but the Legend Diver really speaks to me. The weight and presence on the wrist reminds me of the Omega Speedmaster Professional I tried on a couple weeks ago. Cheers!

Adding a note to this earlier post......... Nothing compares to handling it in person. Even the best photos I have seen online of it do not do it justice. Superb watch with amazing dial and crystal.


----------



## citizendive77

Hirsch carbon


----------



## lelapin

b'oris said:


> Had to go to Germany, but finally tracked down a 22mm Perlon.....not easy in the UK! Soooooooo comfy


Very nice. Im looking for a Perlon in 22mm for a long time, could you say where you find it? Thaks in advance.


----------



## kakefe

citizendive77 said:


> Hirsch carbon
> 
> View attachment 2241730


i m also thinking hirsch carbon..can u pls share more photos of yours if possible .

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

lelapin said:


> Very nice. Im looking for a Perlon in 22mm for a long time, could you say where you find it? Thaks in advance.


On line from Watchbandit.com (based in Germany) but be prepared to immediately replace the tang.....the one it comes with is a shocker!


----------



## lelapin

Thank you very much... And there is a lot of colors. Great!


----------



## OzgurTurk

Some legend diver watches boxes are different than others. I mean some of them sizes are bigger and and plate on it. Is it reason date or no date?


----------



## sunnycww

Dear all, I know all people here are LLD fans including myself. Recently when I search on internet, I found that there are LLD replica just like the following link. From the photo, the LLD are really in good quality. I wonder how could we find out whether our beloved LLD are genuine? The replica even comes with warranty card! https://www.fakeswiss.com/longines/longines-legend-diver-l3.674.4.56.0-black-nylon-watch.html


----------



## picklepossy

sunnycww said:


> Dear all, I know all people here are LLD fans including myself. Recently when I search on internet, I found that there are LLD replica just like the following link. From the photo, the LLD are really in good quality. I wonder how could we find out whether our beloved LLD are genuine? The replica even comes with warranty card! https://www.fakeswiss.com/longines/longines-legend-diver-l3.674.4.56.0-black-nylon-watch.html


If you want to find out if yours is genuine send your serial number to Longines.


----------



## sunnycww

I do not worry at all as I have sent mine to the local official longines service centre for checking.


----------



## picklepossy

sunnycww said:


> I do not worry at all as I have sent mine to the local official longines service centre for checking.


Then you have answered your own question.


----------



## Heljestrand

sunnycww said:


> Dear all, I know all people here are LLD fans including myself. Recently when I search on internet, I found that there are LLD replica just like the following link. From the photo, the LLD are really in good quality. I wonder how could we find out whether our beloved LLD are genuine? The replica even comes with warranty card! https://www.fakeswiss.com/longines/longines-legend-diver-l3.674.4.56.0-black-nylon-watch.html


I purchased at a Longines Authorized dealer because I wanted to know I was getting the full Longines warranty as well as a brand new LLD. Many enjoy the grey market or purchasing "pre-loved" on forums. I considered this and came very close on three different LLD but in the end I feel I did what was best for me. Highest recommendation for Tourneau as an AD as well.


----------



## CristiT




----------



## lelapin

Today I've recieved two Perlons (thanks to b'oris for the adresse). You already know the black one, but here is a dark brown :


----------



## b'oris

Another GasGasBones strap delivered today - Leather G10 Nato......leather deployment next perhaps? Nice work Carl :-!


----------



## achilles

lelapin said:


> Today I've recieved two Perlons (thanks to b'oris for the adresse). You already know the black one, but here is a dark brown :


Looks perfect!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## citizendive77




----------



## r3kahsttub

I searched for a no-date for the longest time ever and came up empty. So when my AD gave me a sizable discount on the one they had, I pulled the trigger. I even pointed 4 other friends to my salesperson, and each picked up a LLD 










Still looking for the perfect strap. Like this one, but I think i need a dark shade of brown.


----------



## Heljestrand

Good Morning


----------



## citizendive77

Bravo H....


----------



## achilles

I don't think anyone can get the no-date anymore now. It could be all sold out at the ADs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy

The no date is very much still available from a certain AD.


----------



## achilles

I am not referring to 1 or 2 pieces hidden at some remote AD somewhere. If you find that, good for you. And I believe our sponsor here, Topper has already sold all his pieces.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kandyredcoi

sunnycww said:


> Dear all, I know all people here are LLD fans including myself. Recently when I search on internet, I found that there are LLD replica just like the following link. From the photo, the LLD are really in good quality. I wonder how could we find out whether our beloved LLD are genuine? The replica even comes with warranty card! https://www.fakeswiss.com/longines/longines-legend-diver-l3.674.4.56.0-black-nylon-watch.html


if one buys from an authorized dealer then more than likely they have purchased a genuine LLD... thats why i personally find it hard to purchase these types of items online even tho it seems as if i would save a few bucks, its not worth the headache just in case the UN-imaginalble happens



picklepossy said:


> The no date is very much still available from a certain AD.


i went on a cruise this summer on a Princess cruise ship and saw a no date on sale for around $1600... im so bummed i didnt pull the trigger, but im happy with my date model


----------



## Doherty069

I know it's off topic but can anybody tell men ifthis longines is authentic


----------



## Doherty069

Real ?


----------



## r3kahsttub

No AD (at least not in Malaysia) carries the no-date LLD anymore; I made a request to get them all checked and nada. Best bet was pre-owned, but at the time, none were available. Besides, the discount I received matched the price of a pre-owned no-date LLD, so I didn't look back 

Btw, anyone having issues with the inner bezel on their LLD? Mine seems to move out of alignment every 2 weeks of wear or so, and needs adjustment. Very annoying. Might have to send it in soon.

Here it is, mounted on a Coal strap. This one, or should I stick with Rye (pictured above)?


----------



## CristiT

I have the LLD for now about 1 year and never had problem with the inner bezel.
And I do not see what could be. Is it under warranty?


----------



## achilles

Yea me too. Never had any bezel issue or even heard about it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CristiT

Maybe you do not screw down completely the crown for the inner bezel?


----------



## r3kahsttub

Thanks for the responses, folks. I'm 99% sure I screwed it down properly (technically, I never move the inner bezel once it has been set), and so far the mysterior rotating inner bezel has moved 3 times. I will strap it on and continue to monitor it. Luckily, it is still warrantied, so I will bring it back in for healthcheck if it happens again.


----------



## CristiT

Ok. Keep us updated. I will pay also more attention to this aspect.


----------



## heboil




----------



## WeylandYutani

An inner bezel with play is actual a very well known problem for many years now. It was prevalent in the ND models, including .1, .2 and .3 variants. It seems it is also present with some Date variants. The degree to which it is a problem varies from watch to watch and you have to hunt for a good one.


----------



## b'oris

WeylandYutani said:


> An inner bezel with play is actual a very well known problem for many years now..............you have to hunt for a good one.


I appear have found a "good one" then & couldn't be any happier with mine :-!

I'm puzzled as to why Longines would let an issue such as this roll over numerous watches and variations and years though?


----------



## citizendive77

Relax....


----------



## achilles

b'oris said:


> I appear have found a "good one" then & couldn't be any happier with mine :-!
> 
> I'm puzzled as to why Longines would let an issue such as this roll over numerous watches and variations and years though?


I don't think the issue is as widespread as being portrayed here. I have never come across this or heard of it. However, it is nothing that a simple and quick visit to any Longines service centre can't amend. It may not even be a bezel issue come to think of it. The inner bezel is designed to be free rotating locked down by the screw crown. It's a very long time since I unscrewed my crown since I don't use the bezel at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeylandYutani

achilles said:


> I don't think the issue is as widespread as being portrayed here. I have never come across this or heard of it. However, it is nothing that a simple and quick visit to any Longines service centre can't amend. It may not even be a bezel issue come to think of it. The inner bezel is designed to be free rotating locked down by the screw crown. It's a very long time since I unscrewed my crown since I don't use the bezel at all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well known issue. Quick search reveals our old discussions on this issue.

Big discussion here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f405/longines-legend-diver-owner-thoughts-also-questions-504643.html

and here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/longines-legend-diver-internal-bezel-question-867921.html

More recent observation here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f405/lld-inner-bezel-rotating-under-vibration-1370113.html

As well as this very thread. Can't be bothered to point out the rest. LLD is still my fav watch though.


----------



## Tony Abbate

during the holidays...


----------



## avt80




----------



## Tony Abbate




----------



## citizendive77

LLD & SNOW


----------



## Shmurge

Timeless values


----------



## kandyredcoi

finally got the proper box 



pretty awesome


----------



## citizendive77

Big LLD ....


----------



## b'oris

Back on the OEM Strap for a few days.....I'd have to say, it does sit well


----------



## Heljestrand

Puttin on the RITZ (bathrobe that is...) 

Sunday morning in Florida with the Legend Diver


----------



## Bateman




----------



## citizendive77




----------



## citizendive77




----------



## citizendive77

Mesh.....


----------



## b'oris

Could be a favourite....


----------



## gkblues

citizendive77 said:


> View attachment 2753778
> 
> 
> View attachment 2753786


nice STRAP ... From where?

Φιλικά .......Γιωργος


----------



## gkblues

Φιλικά .......Γιωργος


----------



## citizendive77

Cordura ...


----------



## gkblues

Giasuko said:


> Hello legend divers !
> Can't stop changing straps ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the ispiration !


nice STRAP the light leather ... From where?

Φιλικά .......Γιωργος


----------



## Giasuko

Hirsch mariner tan (water proof), 
dear George !


----------



## Fomenko




----------



## b'oris

Thought this might be a favourite combination.....top 3 for sure


----------



## Heljestrand

LLD on Bulang & Sons Leather


----------



## njharrell

I just joined the LLD club, and I'm smitten with it so far (its only been about an hour)!!!


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## achilles

njharrell said:


> I just joined the LLD club, and I'm smitten with it so far (its only been about an hour)!!!


Post some pictures, or like they say it never happened!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epezikpajoow

I took delivery of the LLD this morning, I will be looking for a nice mesh, so far I am really thrilled!






Eric


----------



## gr8watch

Hi everyone!
Recently, I became a proud owner of Longines legend drive and join your club. As I am looking thru. This forum the more I realize this watch is so beautiful remind me of a peacock. It looks so awesome with any kind or color strap. * 
*
Regards
ES


----------



## madhatter77

citizendive77 said:


> View attachment 2753778





citizendive77 said:


> View attachment 2753786




Where did you get that brown textile strap?
Which model and brand?

Thanks


----------



## citizendive77

Mad .... Cordura strap Hadley Roma


----------



## heboil




----------



## citizendive77




----------



## zainabdulrahman

Officially a member of the LLD fraternity today. Botched Sinn 103 St purchase (AD ordered wrong variant after an almost 2-mth wait) quickly turned to joy as I swapped my attention into a recent obsession, i.e. the LLD. In a way it's a more versatile watch compared to the 103. Dressy, yet rugged. Absolutely gorgeous timepiece. Now I understand why it's an icon. Quite likely will be on my wrist throughout March.


----------



## Turbos142




----------



## heboil

Turbos142 said:


> View attachment 3287330


Love this! Any pics from other angles or on the wrist? Thanks.


----------



## Turbos142




----------



## Alex ate14




----------



## zainabdulrahman

On a Hirsch Grand Duke:


----------



## Manuyota

Hello guys! I thought this is the appropriate thread, as I want to ask you something about this stunning watch: is it possible to manually wind it too?
Thank you in advance, enjoy your Legend Divers!


----------



## achilles

Yes it is handwinding and hackable movement. If watch is stopped, just unscrew the crown and give it like 35-40 clockwise turns. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manuyota

achilles said:


> Yes it is handwinding and hackable movement. If watch is stopped, just unscrew the crown and give it like 35-40 clockwise turns.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you really much Achilles! I was unsure due to the lacking information on Longines site.


----------



## achilles

No problem. Suggest you bring your watch to a nearby Watch shop or your AD so they can show you how to use it. Or check out the various video clips online. Don't change the date when hands are between 9 - 3 as a general rule of thumb.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manuyota

Thank you again, I own other mechanical and automatic watches (Manual or not), I do not own the watch in question (That's the reason why I asked about manual winding), Longines site does not provide any info about that), but I indeed fell in love with it when I saw that the other day in a watch shop window here in my town, the vintage look of the original Longines Legend Diver is perfectly reproduced and I just wanted to get in and buy it!
But when I took a closer look and noticed the "Automatic" sing on the dial I was in doubt about the manual winding (The price is really competitive for a 300m Longines Diver, with double screw down crown, so I thought Longines could have saved somewhere) and I was in a hurry so I could not get in and ask abou that, so I prefered asking here on WuS. As always I find users here polite and nice, and now that you gave me the info I needed I can go back to the watch shop and buy it without doubts, I can't wait, I'm going to get in the Legend Driver club soon!


----------



## achilles

Good on ya Manuyota. Like the saying goes, just do it! You'll be extremely pleased with this heritage Legend Diver I am sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil




----------



## heboil




----------



## Giasuko

legend on vintage orange


----------



## r3kahsttub

Strapping her back on after two months of slumber in a deep, dark drawer


----------



## AaaVee

I like LLD a lot, but I have to say it wears bigger than 42mm... :think:


----------



## friedricetheman

I am LLD's latest victim.. Say hi to my LLD date.


----------



## Silmatic

Hi guys, I need to know if this combo is Hot or Not!? The bracelet is the Yobokies Beads of Rice and it feels absolutely perfect on the Legend. I need to know if I am looking through rose coloured glasses so would love to hear your opinions. Thanks


----------



## watchdaddy1

Chuck Taylor W&W Pose


----------



## achilles

Silmatic said:


> Hi guys, I need to know if this combo is Hot or Not!? The bracelet is the Yobokies Beads of Rice and it feels absolutely perfect on the Legend. I need to know if I am looking through rose coloured glasses so would love to hear your opinions. Thanks


Hi Silmatic,
I know thick mesh looks gorgeous on this watch but this bracelet looks great for me. If I am on the lookout for a bracelet for my LLD, I will really like to try this. Enjoy it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silmatic

achilles said:


> Hi Silmatic,
> I know thick mesh looks gorgeous on this watch but this bracelet looks great for me. If I am on the lookout for a bracelet for my LLD, I will really like to try this. Enjoy it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Achilles, thanks for you comment. I have the Omega mesh witch is great but a bit too light for my tastes. I love the BOR but not sure if the straight end links are a no-no?

Enjoy your Legend, it looks great on just about any combo but I think it's best on a Nato... especially Cordovan Shell ;-)


----------



## achilles

Silmatic said:


> Hi Achilles, thanks for you comment. I have the Omega mesh witch is great but a bit too light for my tastes. I love the BOR but not sure if the straight end links are a no-no?
> 
> Enjoy your Legend, it looks great on just about any combo but I think it's best on a Nato... especially Cordovan Shell ;-)


You betcha mate! I have got mine on a black Di-Modell Jumbo leather with white stripe and I love it! Looks more elegant than the OEM sailcloth strap...


----------



## citizendive77

Hiii .....


----------



## citizendive77

Tonight.....cheese...wine...LLD & Nighthawk....


----------



## bttdtt

Great font!


----------



## dantan

Beautiful pictures, guys! How come some of the watches have got 30 Bar/300 Metres printed on the Dial, under the Automatic wording, but some don't?


----------



## achilles

dantan said:


> Beautiful pictures, guys! How come some of the watches have got 30 Bar/300 Metres printed on the Dial, under the Automatic wording, but some don't?


The no-date version has a more cleaner dial and it does not have the 30 Bar/300 Metres printed on the dial. I believe the earlier date version has those words, and the latter version does not. Or is it vice-versa?


----------



## dantan

Thanks mate. I prefer watches with no date complication, and the less text, the better!


----------



## dantan

Found a beautiful picture online:


----------



## achilles

Very nice! LLD can match very well with a variety of leather, nato and mesh bracelets!

Highly recommended classic diver...I have parted with many watches but LLD no-date is a permanent addition in my collection!


----------



## dantan

If I could find one without the date complication, I would be happy!



achilles said:


> Very nice! LLD can match very well with a variety of leather, nato and mesh bracelets!
> 
> Highly recommended classic diver...I have parted with many watches but LLD no-date is a permanent addition in my collection!


----------



## various121

achilles said:


> The no-date version has a more cleaner dial and it does not have the 30 Bar/300 Metres printed on the dial. I believe the earlier date version has those words, and the latter version does not. Or is it vice-versa?


The meter rating started in 2012 and only lasted for a year or two. I know it was on all the date complications (I have one), can't remember if it's on the non-date version during that time frame also.


----------



## achilles

various121 said:


> The meter rating started in 2012 and only lasted for a year or two. I know it was on all the date complications (I have one), can't remember if it's on the non-date version during that time frame also.


No. Non-date version didn't have it at all.
More in line with the original 1960s.

And non-date version is not available anymore.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## various121

Giasuko said:


> legend on vintage orange
> 
> View attachment 3457906


That's a sexy little strap. Where can I pick up one of these?


----------



## Giasuko

It's a braided nylon nato strap bought from eb** and the seller's name is sq****y.
I think it's discontinued , but search for "perlon" straps on the web , might help.
(#34 page for a couple pictures).
cheers


----------



## Tony Abbate

Custom Horween strap in honey brown for spring/summer.


----------



## citizendive77

LLD & mesh


----------



## zainabdulrahman

On Crown & Buckle's Dark Chocolate zulu.


----------



## Tony Abbate

Longines Legend Diver no date on a new Hirsch Lucca Golden Brown

The strap has a nice patina and variation in color that looks better in person. Gorgeous strap.


----------



## zainabdulrahman

On golden brown Hirsch Heavy Calf strap


----------



## dirtvictim

dirtvictim said:


> This came across my work station for repair and ended up as a trade. I quickly fell in love and now it's my go to anything watch. Has one flaw (nick) near 9 on the case edge, which was the original repair needed and the original band was torn at the lug pin so I have it on a nice white stich leather rally band. Have not made repair as it really doesn't bother me. At first I was disappointed long didn't revive one of the older movements for this but after a good slap in the head I concured that the cost would have been far too much and the eta 2824-2 is a work horse.


update and mini review for this.
This gets rotated through a few other daily wear so sits in a winder sometimes. so far this has been keeping excellent time to just a few seconds + on a daily basis whether being worn or in winder so I am happy with that. 
The internal bezel is a bit finicky as it will not completely disengage when adjusting so I have to fiddle with it sometimes when setting some day I will fix that, likely needs minor length adjustment. The leather band started stinking after a while so I switched to a breitling style rubber strap that fits the original buckle so that's a score, the rubber is soft and flexible and cleans easily best 25 buck spent.


----------



## citizendive77




----------



## citizendive77




----------



## WiZARD7

Pls help me. I've just bought this watch used. The seller said it is only a few months old, which I believe, as the strap is only lightly used, and the case looks impeccable.
However it is strange, that the date wheel is more yellow than the other parts of the dial, and it looks also very white, compared to photos I see.
Is it faded? Will Longines change it in warranty? Is this fading usual?
Would you even care about it? I like its color, and I'm not sure, that the "original" yellow would be any better 

(I've made 2 photos with different light, on white paper, I've tried to adjust the whitebalance to the paper)


----------



## achilles

Initial look it looks okay to me, but mine is the no-date version so I rather let someone else comment on it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silmatic

I also have the no date so can't compare it but my understanding is that the date version is a different shade than the no date. What I'm saying is the no date have a vintage looking lume. I'm pretty sure that's right but I stand to be corrected.

Here's a pic I found after a quick search...

__
https://flic.kr/p/11642524794


----------



## WiZARD7

thanks 

Now I only need to find some matching strap, as the original one is very short for me. Maybe the Hirsch Tiger, until then I've some nylon/leather natos, and perlon straps


----------



## WeylandYutani

WiZARD7 said:


> Pls help me. I've just bought this watch used. The seller said it is only a few months old, which I believe, as the strap is only lightly used, and the case looks impeccable.
> However it is strange, that the date wheel is more yellow than the other parts of the dial, and it looks also very white, compared to photos I see.
> Is it faded? Will Longines change it in warranty? Is this fading usual?
> Would you even care about it? I like its color, and I'm not sure, that the "original" yellow would be any better
> 
> (I've made 2 photos with different light, on white paper, I've tried to adjust the whitebalance to the paper)
> 
> View attachment 3813290
> 
> View attachment 3813298


I've noticed that there are at least 2 different vintage color shades that they have been using on the dial. One is a pale (like the one u have) the other is a darker orangey color (similar color to your date window). I have two-no date one in each shade. Obviously, the reason it looks a little off is because you ended up with the pale shade dial. You wouldn't mind this on a no-date but you get matching problems with the date. Overall, it's not 'faded' and it isn't going to change color anytime soon.

Your one also looks a little too pale (possibly making this the third shade I have seen) and you can see the difference between the bezel and the dial. They should both have identical colors. If you look carefully through this thread you can spot the different shades (compare how most/if not all of them match the bezel and date).

Below is the darker shade dial printing (note also how the minute markers and logo are different color than the hour markers and that the minute markers are thinner):



citizendive77 said:


> LLD & mesh


Pale shade everything matching (note also how the minute, logo and hour markers are all the same color and that the minute markers are thicker) :



friedricetheman said:


> I am LLD's latest victim.. Say hi to my LLD date.


----------



## Giasuko

My legend no date (bought 2010) has the opposite scenery, white (or whiter maybe) numerals on bezel and the patina creme white on the inside, go figure... 
Read somewhere (can't find though) that, since 2008 till the last production, longines produced 3 different series of the no date legend diver, maybe that's the reason of the differences in details. Thanks.


----------



## WeylandYutani

Giasuko said:


> My legend no date (bought 2010) has the opposite scenery, white (or whiter maybe) numerals on bezel and the patina creme white on the inside, go figure...
> Read somewhere (can't find though) that, since 2008 till the last production, longines produced 3 different series of the no date legend diver, maybe that's the reason of the differences in details. Thanks.


Yes Longines produced 3 revisions of the no date, .1,.2 and .3. You can see which one your is by examining the sticker on the outerbox.

My one with a darker patina and finer minute markers is a .3. My other one, with all uniform lighter patina is a .2 variant.

Question - what is the colour of the minute markers and Longines logo on your dial? Also, is it a .3 variant?


----------



## Giasuko

The logo is a lighter patina /more white matching more to the bezel color and the minute markers are definetely creme patina but not a dark one... Where is the reference number (1-2-3) located? Maybe the first or the last number on the model/ref. No on the outer box? Thanks


----------



## WeylandYutani

It's the last number on the outerbox stick (if I remember correctly). It might also be on the plastic tag that was attached to the watch (not sure).


----------



## Giasuko

Number 3 it is ! 
Thanks


----------



## WeylandYutani

Giasuko said:


> Number 3 it is !
> Thanks


So it seems the last variant is more likely to have the darker hour patina, thiner minute markers.


----------



## WiZARD7

I think it is one of the best straps available for LLD, I've received it 2 days ago --> Hirsch Tiger


----------



## WeylandYutani

WiZARD7 said:


> I think it is one of the best straps available for LLD, I've received it 2 days ago --> Hirsch Tiger
> 
> View attachment 3926626


I was thinking about this but I didn't think the LLD buckle would be compatible. Can you show us a pic of the buckle side (whilst the strap is fastened?)


----------



## WiZARD7

WeylandYutani said:


> I was thinking about this but I didn't think the LLD buckle would be compatible. Can you show us a pic of the buckle side (whilst the strap is fastened?)


You are right, the original buckle is not ok with this strap. It was not a problem for me, as I don't like tang buckle, and I'm always using some deployant.


----------



## citizendive77




----------



## WeylandYutani

I'm starting to wonder - is there any strap that doesn't go with this watch? XD


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## WiZARD7

I had today a little meeting with my friends 
(my LLD is the middle one, with almost white signs on the dial)


----------



## Amnaggar

WiZARD7 said:


> I had today a little meeting with my friends
> (my LLD is the middle one, with almost white signs on the dial)
> 
> View attachment 4021226


Oh my.. What a group of straps!!


----------



## kakefe

Looks dressy with hirsch heavy calf









Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## skinniks

heboil said:


> View attachment 3378594


Does anyone have information on this strap? Thanks.


----------



## no name no slogan

Is there a "Heritage" version of the LLD vs normal version, or are all LLDs "Heritage" collection watches? I can't figure out if there is a difference and it seems that some sellers use the Heritage label and others don't.

Thanks to anyone who can help me out. I think this might be my next watch purchase.


----------



## zainabdulrahman

Don't think there's a different version.


----------



## achilles

no name no slogan said:


> Is there a "Heritage" version of the LLD vs normal version, or are all LLDs "Heritage" collection watches? I can't figure out if there is a difference and it seems that some sellers use the Heritage label and others don't.
> 
> Thanks to anyone who can help me out. I think this might be my next watch purchase.


There are no different versions other than the date and no-date. It comes under "Heritage" collection and you will be able to see it on the Longines website.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan

Thanks for the clarification guys.


----------



## JwY

no name no slogan said:


> Is there a "Heritage" version of the LLD vs normal version, or are all LLDs "Heritage" collection watches? I can't figure out if there is a difference and it seems that some sellers use the Heritage label and others don't.
> 
> Thanks to anyone who can help me out. I think this might be my next watch purchase.


Just be careful it's not the Longines Heritage Diver which is different:
Longines: Producing Swiss Watches Since 1832
Introducing the Longines Heritage Diver, Another Throwback That Hits The Mark - HODINKEE


----------



## madhatter77

Can anyone check what kind if spring bars the LLD originally has? 

I want to know the thickness, plus the thickness of the bit that goes into the lugs if it is standard (.80?) or thicker.

Thanks much!


----------



## AaaVee

achilles said:


> There are no different versions other than the date and no-date.


There is also gold version.


----------



## zainabdulrahman

AaaVee said:


> My LLD Today in a shooting mood.


Nice strap. Hirsch Heritage?


----------



## kvcsmrtn

Im glad to join you. Im the latest victim


----------



## Mimoza

Finally picked up my 'humble' grail:


----------



## kvcsmrtn

Does anybody has any strap recommendation? I would need a good quality canvas nato

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles

kvcsmrtn said:


> Does anybody has any strap recommendation? I would need a good quality canvas nato
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Lots around. Try looking at Globalwatchband.com and thewatchprince.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mimoza




----------



## dr3ws

Does anyone know what size is the OEM strap for the legend diver and how much is it? I'm thinking of getting one for my HC, after browsing this thread for awhile I feel like I want one myself now. It certainly has its charm.


----------



## kvcsmrtn

dr3ws said:


> Does anyone know what size is the OEM strap for the legend diver and how much is it? I'm thinking of getting one for my HC, after browsing this thread for awhile I feel like I want one myself now. It certainly has its charm.


22mm but dont know theprice

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## dr3ws

kvcsmrtn said:


> 22mm but dont know theprice
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Sweet, thanks for the lightning fast response. After getting my HC, I've been thinking of Oris Aquis, but the legend diver sure looks better


----------



## Mimoza

Remember it is 22/20, 20mm buckle.


----------



## LuisR

Just got my pre owned LLD! Strap was wasted, so I tried this Hadley Roma, it is siliconized leather, worked?









when can i find a sailcloth strap like the original for under $100?


----------



## zainabdulrahman

LuisR said:


> Just got my pre owned LLD! Strap was wasted, so I tried this Hadley Roma, it is siliconized leather, worked?
> 
> View attachment 4564130
> 
> 
> when can i find a sailcloth strap like the original for under $100?


Congratulations Luis! Welcome to the fraternity!

Try bradystraps.com


----------



## LuisR

Addicted


----------



## kvcsmrtn

Still, i cant find a decent canvas nato. I would need one that is similar to the one they give you with the speedmaster.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## kvcsmrtn

Like something realy good quality canvas strap

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles

kvcsmrtn said:


> Like something realy good quality canvas strap
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Why don't you post a picture of what you are looking for exactly, and perhaps members here can suggest something for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CristiT

kvcsmrtn said:


> Still, i cant find a decent canvas nato. I would need one that is similar to the one they give you with the speedmaster.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


I am using one like this:


----------



## Mimoza

Enjoying summertime!


----------



## Fomenko




----------



## citizendive77

LLD no date....


----------



## citizendive77

Change .....


----------



## Mimoza




----------



## marcheezy




----------



## marcheezy

marcheezy said:


>


I joined the forum just because of this thread, haha. Acquired this date version a few days ago. I use the triangle marker as a GMT. Hour hand now indicates both local time here in Manila and Vancouver where I grew up.

Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-TL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## bertons

aligning with Nismo b-)


----------



## zainabdulrahman




----------



## TLN

Guys, got a question about LLD. Haven't seen one in person, been to several stores but no one have them in stock. Does it fit "too big" for 17-17.5cm wirst? Some people say it fits good only on 18cm+ wirst. 
Another question is: anyone knows where to get a no-date version?


----------



## Vlance

TLN said:


> Guys, got a question about LLD. Haven't seen one in person, been to several stores but no one have them in stock. Does it fit "too big" for 17-17.5cm wirst? Some people say it fits good only on 18cm+ wirst.
> Another question is: anyone knows where to get a no-date version?


So we're talking around 6.75" ( just use inches for wrist, it's pretty much the world standard)
That might be a bit small, but it depends if you have a flat wrist as the lugs are 52mm long. I have a 7-7.5" wrist and the LLD looks not bad on me.

I would really wait to find one before purchasing due to the length.

Some photos:


----------



## marcheezy

The no date is discontinued from what I've been reading. I have a date version for my 6.7" wrist. Honestly slightly big but I'm ok with it since my wrist is kinda flat so less overhang. I think fit depends on whether or not your wrist is flat which probably has to do with body fat levels or muscles/tendons. Some say it doesn't fit their 7" wrist so perhaps it means their wrist is more round, leading to overhang (Bone is actually smaller than the wrist measurement suggests)?

Sorry for the long post but I've been wearing different types and sizes of watches as well as reading a lot lately. Too many contrasting opinions..

Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-TL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcheezy




----------



## TLN

Wirst is quite flat, as I can tell. There's a chance it will grow, once I get back to gym. Will try to find one in stock and try first.


----------



## TLN

double post


----------



## marcheezy

Vlance said:


> So we're talking around 6.75" ( just use inches for wrist, it's pretty much the world standard)
> That might be a bit small, but it depends if you have a flat wrist as the lugs are 52mm long. I have a 7-7.5" wrist and the LLD looks not bad on me.
> 
> I would really wait to find one before purchasing due to the length.
> 
> Some photos:
> 
> View attachment 5426250


Vlance, that mesh looks great. May I know what brand it is and if it's polished? Oh yeah, do you recommend it over a thicker bradysail? Cheers!


Vlance said:


> So we're talking around 6.75" ( just use inches for wrist, it's pretty much the world standard)
> That might be a bit small, but it depends if you have a flat wrist as the lugs are 52mm long. I have a 7-7.5" wrist and the LLD looks not bad on me.
> 
> I would really wait to find one before purchasing due to the length.
> 
> Some photos:
> 
> View attachment 5426250


----------



## Vlance

marcheezy said:


> Vlance, that mesh looks great. May I know what brand it is and if it's polished? Oh yeah, do you recommend it over a thicker bradysail? Cheers!


It's a staib, polished mesh. Around $125. Wore it quite a bit in the summer. I would recommend getting LOTS of straps since this watch is awesome.


----------



## sherrinere

That brown strap is beautiful! Where did you get it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## marcheezy

Thanks Vlance, yes it is awesome. Thanks for the quick reply and advice as well!

Sent from my YOGA Tablet 2-1050L using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance

zainabdulrahman said:


>





sherrinere said:


> That brown strap is beautiful! Where did you get it if you don't mind me asking?


Are you referring to this one? I'm curious to know as well.￼


----------



## zainabdulrahman

Vlance said:


> Are you referring to this one? I'm curious to know as well.￼


Sorry I didn't respond earlier guys, haven't been watching the forums lately. That's the Hirsch Heritage, one of their latest collection. Been hunting for something in that shade for a while. To me, it brings the dial to life.


----------



## Mimoza

On a Camo NATO!


----------



## Mimoza

On a Camo NATO!


----------



## Vlance

Mimoza said:


> On a Camo NATO!


Looks pretty slick man. Nicely done!


----------



## Vlance

I am digging this new strap from Hirsch:


----------



## Fomenko

Something less classic. It works fine somehow...


----------



## climateguy

Mimoza said:


> On a Camo NATO!


Surprisingly perfect match.


----------



## dowsing

I can now join this thread with today's new arrival. Great watches, I'm very happy so far.


----------



## cirdec

all the pictures are making me regret i sold it.


----------



## Vlance

dowsing said:


> I can now join this thread with today's new arrival. Great watches, I'm very happy so far.


Congrats! Looks great


----------



## pborrica

Ridgemont said:


> Hey LLD enthusiasts, I have a couple of questions regarding this watch. I just read an article on super compressor cases on Worn and Wound (A Guide to Super Compressors | watch reviews on worn&woundwatch reviews on worn&wound). They indicate a spring-loaded case back making the case more water resistant as you go deeper. The old versions were rated at 600ft where as the LLD is rated at 1000ft. I assume the improvement in water resistance is due to the incorporation of better watch building technology to make a better product. But as this is a homage piece, do you think they still use the old patented spring loaded technology making the watch more water resistant the deeper you go? I ask mainly out of curiosity and am not a diver.


Hey Ridgemont, I know this is a tad late/random, but I was wondering if you ever got an answer to this question. I read that same Worn and Wound article and have been wondering the same thing ever since I got my LLD a few weeks ago. Did they use the same spring loaded tech? have seen mixed comments on whether it is a true super compressor or not. Would anyone in the LLD community know the answer to this?

Thanks!


----------



## pborrica

I apologize in advance if this has been already been answered before!


----------



## wis_dad

This watch is number 2 on my grail list. Tried one on a few weeks back and although quite large I really liked it.


----------



## dowsing




----------



## Vlance




----------



## Vlance

Probably my favourite strap yet!


----------



## Gundun

Hello there, I posted him already on the general forum, but I might share it here as well


----------



## arbella13

looks good


----------



## Tony Abbate

LLD on a Kain Heritage strap


----------



## dowsing




----------



## marcheezy

dowsing said:


>


Just when I decided that I didn't need a mesh bracelet for my LDD you pull me back with this awesome pic!


----------



## dowsing

If you do go for mesh I highly recommend this one by Staib with the divers clasp. The quality is amazing. I got it on watchbandcenter.com and it's listed as " Watch strap 22mm short mesh polished robust structure with security clasp by STAIB"



marcheezy said:


> Just when I decided that I didn't need a mesh bracelet for my LDD you pull me back with this awesome pic!


----------



## marcheezy

dowsing said:


> If you do go for mesh I highly recommend this one by Staib with the divers clasp. The quality is amazing. I got it on watchbandcenter.com and it's listed as " Watch strap 22mm short mesh polished robust structure with security clasp by STAIB"


Yeah, short for me too. My wrist is around 6.7". Was afraid you'd say diver clasp as I understand the "normal" one is cheaper. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## marcheezy

On blue faux croc


----------



## achilles

My LLD on the Di-Modell Jumbo strap. Have it for 2 years now. And I found the perfect match on this chunky leather strap with white stitch.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LLDdude

I seem to have the problem where th inner bezel will move on its own occasionaly 

Just bought this watch after 1 years of looking at it and now its giving me grief. 

Is this a valid reason to get a refund or get it fixed? Has anyone had theirs fixed? Do I contact longines myself or? Brand new, 2weeks old...


----------



## marcheezy

I noticed this same exact issue a couple weeks in, but I had read opposing reviews on it so I bought it with eyes wide open. Mine shifts 1-2 mins at most. Like countless other forums have stated, the average person doesn't know or care about what we're wearing, at least not to that detail so I live with it.

My bigger complaint is the hour markers don't align perfectly when the triangle isn't at the 12. That is the main eyesore to me. I had buyer's remorse for almost a month. Adding to the pain was the Oris65 costs less than USD1,100 at the AD where I'm from... 6 mos 0% interest at that! Around 55% of what I spent for the LLD when at the end of the day I just wanted a 2nd watch to compliment my daily beater. I'm also saving up for a Nomos Tangente since I don't have a white/silver dial yet in my collection.

ALL that said, the versatility of the LLD when it comes to strap options is quite extensive so I'm still happy. Just have to wait a little longer to bring home a sibling for the watches.


----------



## achilles

If the watch is new from AD, and if it has issues why don't you fellows get it sorted out at the AD?

The bezel should not move on its own once the bezel crown is screwed down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcheezy

Agreed if it bothers you enough but I honestly don't care to. It doesn't happen all the time which leads me to believe I need to tighten the crown a bit more


----------



## LLDdude

I'm having some buyers remorse... Will monitor some more before contacting the POS.


----------



## LLDdude

curious to know if anyone with the same issue has returned theirs and what the reponses has been... or possible fixes


----------



## Chamuko

Hello, 

New to the forum.

I just made a stupid mistake and over cut the rubber band on my Legend Diver while trying to fix it to my wrist size, so now it is a little bit tight on my wrist.

Anyone can help me on where can I get a replacement one?

Thanks a lot.

Sincerely.

Rodolfo.


----------



## citizendive77




----------



## pborrica




----------



## hozburun

Just arrived  Glad to have it


----------



## DonnieD

A new one for me. Diggin it!


----------



## greenberg

After long discussions with myself I went for LLD. It's ironic but still in the previous summer I remember myself absolutely disliking LLD, mainly because of the domed glass. I ordered it from PlusWatch.it through Chrono24. Shipment went out a bit later than I expected - a week after they received payment. But when it did go out, it arrived in approx 24h via DHL. Definitely would recommend PlusWatch.it.

Help arrived at the box opening event









Surely well packed item









Let's take out shredded Italian newspaper and mafiosi laundered money bills









THE BOX









Pure joy unpacking the layers









Certificate in place









And the grand finale!!!









Truly beautiful piece, what more to say. Also helper discovered a book hidden under the platform where the watch was embedded. Literature for long winter evenings. Maybe will help to determine the next target.









"Not so exciting" - thought the helper.









"Changed my mind, it's a great watch" - helper, again.









APPROVED


----------



## hozburun




----------



## amir_NL

Any other metal bracelet option for this beauty? This is just not good enough with the watch....IMHO...


----------



## Vlance

greenberg said:


> After long discussions with myself I went for LLD. It's ironic but still in the previous summer I remember myself absolutely disliking LLD, mainly because of the domed glass. I ordered it from PlusWatch.it through Chrono24. Shipment went out a bit later than I expected - a week after they received payment. But when it did go out, it arrived in approx 24h via DHL. Definitely would recommend PlusWatch.it.
> 
> Help arrived at the box opening event
> 
> View attachment 6111314
> 
> 
> Surely well packed item
> 
> View attachment 6111346
> 
> 
> Let's take out shredded Italian newspaper and mafiosi laundered money bills
> 
> View attachment 6111354
> 
> 
> THE BOX
> 
> View attachment 6111362
> 
> 
> Pure joy unpacking the layers
> 
> View attachment 6111370
> 
> 
> Certificate in place
> 
> View attachment 6111458
> 
> 
> And the grand finale!!!
> 
> View attachment 6111546
> 
> 
> Truly beautiful piece, what more to say. Also helper discovered a book hidden under the platform where the watch was embedded. Literature for long winter evenings. Maybe will help to determine the next target.
> 
> View attachment 6111562
> 
> 
> "Not so exciting" - thought the helper.
> 
> View attachment 6111650
> 
> 
> "Changed my mind, it's a great watch" - helper, again.
> 
> View attachment 6111722
> 
> 
> APPROVED
> 
> View attachment 6111738


Haha..Awesome man. Big Congrats. It's one I never seem to grow tired of.


----------



## DR. NO

:


----------



## dowsing




----------



## marker2037

Hey guys,

So I went into my local AD today wanting to take a look at both the blue Hydroconquest (12,6,9 face 41mm) and compare it to the Legend Diver. I had already seen and "tested" the LLD at an earlier visit, loved it, wanted it, but didn't think I wanted to take the plunge on that expensive of a watch at this time. I hadn't yet taken notice of the HC until recently when a few photos online really caught my eye along with the correlated price it is going for. So I started to look into it and look into the price. The blue dial really captivated me and the aftermarket strap options that it works with combined with the fact that I don't yet own a blue dial or a metal bracelet watch had my blood tickling and I was really close to pulling the trigger this weekend from jomashop. It would really fit in well with my lifestyle here in the Caribbean.

Instead of being TOO impulsive though and just ordering, I decided I'd give my local AD a shot and see the watch in person first. Knowing I already liked the LLD, but thinking it was beyond my means at the moment, I figured I'd like the Hydroconquest enough to not be able to justify the price difference of the higher priced LLD. And I figured I'd be walking out with an HC on my way to work today.

I was wrong. And I placed the LLD on layaway lol. It's just too beautiful and seeing both in hand you can really tell which is the higher class watch. Quite easily too IMO. This watch is really making a niche and a name for itself. Everyone in the store seemed to be captivated by it too. Don't get me wrong though, I still think the Hydro is a beautiful, beautiful watch (they didn't have the old blue, just black and the new blue), but IMO the LLD is just much, much better and I decided that instead of buying the HC now knowing I'd eventually still want to get the LLD, I'd just go with my heart and what I really wanted more to begin with and get the LLD.

So yea, new owner soon. I'll pick it up in a month.



Also, this watch has 22mm lugs correct? I want to order a couple nato straps as well and just want to confirm.

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## dowsing

Congratulations on a great choice and yes it has 22mm lugs



marker2037 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Also, this watch has 22mm lugs correct? I want to order a couple nato straps as well and just want to confirm.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Brian


----------



## marker2037

Great thank you. BTW I thought I got a pretty good deal at 20% off retail. 

One other benefit to where I live is the availability of great watches at very competitive prices.


----------



## jason042779

20% off retail? Very nice....


----------



## hozburun




----------



## Andrey Stoev

A general question to all LLD owners, how much does your luminescent last for?


----------



## marcheezy

I don't know but it's one of the more disappointing traits of the watch. The lumed areas are so thin I'm not surprised mine don't glow too long.


----------



## Andrey Stoev

I am getting an avarage of about 15/20 min the most of crisp reading, after that it fades away to a state where it is still readable, but you have to test your eyes.


----------



## deuxani

I was buying Christmas presents for my girlfriend, but I ended up with a gift for myself 

























































I love how versatile it is. Any kind of strap will look good on it. At this moment I'm wearing it on a rubber nato.


----------



## Andrey Stoev

Here is mine on this beauty strap


----------



## Andrey Stoev

And a quick wrist shot...


----------



## citizendive77

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrey Stoev

citizendive77 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Very cool looking on the mesh.


----------



## Andrey Stoev




----------



## citizendive77

Tnx Andrey...
Hand Made ....




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrey Stoev

citizendive77 said:


> Tnx Andrey...
> Hand Made ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The mesh with the buckle are perfect combo,where did you get them from?


----------



## watchdaddy1

Hope You ALL have a Happy & Safe New Year. don't do anything I wouldn't do

for now the LLD no date










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## citizendive77

Poslano sa mog SM-G350 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## citizendive77

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## citizendive77

Cordura strap....
































































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris




----------



## LuisR

wow awesome pics!!!! love this watch


----------



## LuisR

citizendive77 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


hi sir, is this a rio strap? looks great!!
what's the color of the line? tks


----------



## Jmaking

Hello fellow LLD fans, I'm absolutely smitten with my new watch!


----------



## citizendive77

New strap....



















Poslano sa mog HTC Desire 620 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## marker2037

Likewise, this watch kicks effin A.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## citizendive77

Poslano sa mog HTC Desire 620 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## fristil

just ordered one .. should arrive early next week


----------



## laoshun78

holy crap how was this watch off my radar for so long?


----------



## Andrey Stoev

Finally I was able to get a good quality Tropic strap. It is not the original tropic,but still a morelato remake and it goes amazing with the watch:


----------



## cuthbert

Anybody have a pic of the Legend Diver in its "natural environment", that would be underwater?

I understand it's very popular as desk diver but I would like to see some action shots.


----------



## Kawkakawka7

Nice one, super compressor pieces are outstanding, 
Here is my admiral although not proper diver still likes it.


----------



## cuthbert

Kawkakawka7 said:


> Nice one, super compressor pieces are outstanding,
> Here is my admiral although not proper diver still likes it.


This IS a diver, the successor of the Compressor MkI and it has been reissued as the Heritage Diver.


----------



## fristil

View attachment 7165202


Finally it arrived :-D loving it, had to change strap to a ColeReb Vintage


----------



## fristil

Skickat från min Redmi Note 3 via Tapatalk


----------



## fristil

Skickat från min Redmi Note 3 via Tapatalk


----------



## citizendive77

cuthbert said:


> Anybody have a pic of the Legend Diver in its "natural environment", that would be underwater?
> 
> I understand it's very popular as desk diver but I would like to see some action shots.


Greetings from the Adriatic Sea ..... My Longines LD...




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## citizendive77

Poslano sa mog HTC Desire 620 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## citizendive77

Hiiii....









































































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Und

Hi guys, I have ordered my first watch and its the LLD. Whilst I am waiting I looking to order a tool to change the strap. For this watch, which tool would be better: Bergeon ref 6767-F or BERG-6111 / First-Quality Spring Bar Tool?

citizendive77 - is that the polished Staib mesh ? Does someone have pics of this watch with the Satin Staib mesh? I believe the 22mm would be the right strap size to order. Finally, it's a bit off topic should I order the standard length mesh or the short one (I have wrists of ~7.5in)?

Sorry for a lot of questions, first time so want to make sure I get it right!

Thanks
Will post pics once I get it (hopefully tomorrow or day after).


----------



## fristil

on canvas .. just love this watch


----------



## citizendive77

Poslano sa mog HTC Desire 620 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## jinson

Great pics and in a setting it was made for!


----------



## BigG

Just a few hours old. I had to have one!


----------



## masyv6

View attachment 7539650


----------



## CTSteve

My LLD


----------



## TLN

What size wrist?


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## marker2037

Karakter beach


----------



## Brnjamin

My new LLD on an oiled Hadley


----------



## eyewsee

Me too!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marker2037

New Staib mesh. It literally looks OEM on this watch. Love the combination.


----------



## xxjorelxx

Jeez... Looking at these pictures are making me want to pick one up. I might have to start scouting the "market place" for one.


----------



## bishop76

@fristil

Nice strap. Where can one get this? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleekdog

Brand new, on Hirsch Pure white rubber


----------



## xxjorelxx

I couldnt resist. Local AD was having a 25% off promotion. I have finally joined the club!


----------



## rflklzk

sleekdog said:


> Brand new, on Hirsch Pure white rubber
> View attachment 7914026


That looks ... surprisingly awesome... I don't know what to say. Conrats!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz




----------



## solgierek

New piece in my Longines family


----------



## piningforthefjords

Mine on original strap, in the middle of feeding the family.

Want to try a DiModell Jumbo I saw a few months back in this thread.


----------



## Richard-

I was offered an excellent deal on a 10 month LLD and I just couldn't turn it down. Since my friend bought it I have always lusted after it and now it's finally mine. I put the watch on and I look at my wrist lovingly.



But then I turn my wrist over and I look at the buckle and it just does not look safe to wear. The stock strap is 115/75 but the last two holes are really unusable for me because the tongue barely fits in to the loops.



The obvious choice seemed to be a Brady sailcloth but they are 120/80 which is only an extra 10mm which doesn't seem enough. I have browsed a load of threads today and found some stunning pics with nato's and brown straps. So I dipped into my strap box, but I am not a fan of either on my wrist with this watch.

I am not against paying for the right strap but I don't want to drop cash on something that will just sit in the box keeping the other straps company. I love the look that the stock strap gives and it feels comfortable on the wrist. Has anyone any idea where I might source a similar padded strap in a longer length?


----------



## hiero248

Hello Divers! Been in love with this watch for a long time and I have finally got it I can safely say that it is really awesome and a perfect fit. I say this because I have a 6"4 wrist and have read many threads before buying online that the watch has long lugs and might not fit well on small hands. I have pictures attached so you guys decide if that is true

Unfortunatley the first day I got it I tried to change the strap and scratched one of the lugs. Although it is not something obvious but it's really a fuss to deal with when you get a new watch. 

If any of you guys has had a similar experience and knows the best way to polish it at home without having to take it to the service center please let me know. I have read about scotch brite and cod cloth but not sure if they work on this watch since it is not a brushed finish. 

Appreciate you help!


----------



## pay2play

hiero the watch looks perfect on your wrist! Are you sure your wrist size is 6.4"?


----------



## tomee

solgierek said:


> New piece in my Longines family
> 
> View attachment 8172138


what strap is that?


----------



## MDT IT

b-)


----------



## Andrey Stoev

On a brown Hirsh Liberty with white stitches 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## SnooPPP

My fav watch


----------



## Tony Abbate

SnooPPP said:


> My fav watch


Great mesh... May I ask which model and size of bracelet as well as your wrist size?..Im looking at Staib but dont know what size to order for my 7 1/4" wrist. I lot of conflicting info on the web.


----------



## r3kahsttub

Conquering vast amounts of land with the Legend Diver:


----------



## Andrey Stoev

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## 65rob

Does everyone find this watch reliable quality wise trying to decide between this and a blackbay and mm300 size wouldnt be a problem


----------



## El_Miguel

65rob said:


> Does everyone find this watch reliable quality wise trying to decide between this and a blackbay and mm300 size wouldnt be a problem


Hi,

At least for me, my no date model has been working 100% the whole time with no issues. So I'm very happy with it.

The only down side is that original band is not very good if you live in warm climate. As it will start to smell after a while and it's not very easy to clean. But as seen, there is a ton of exellent choises for replacement strap. Those also make watch very easy to transform to new look with small money.


----------



## jannen

Greetings from on top of the schlern in italy!
















Funny to take pictures of a -300m supercompressor @ +2560m 

Verzonden vanaf mijn appel


----------



## NardinNut

sleekdog said:


> Brand new, on Hirsch Pure white rubber
> View attachment 7914026


This looks stunning. I'm not a big fan of white straps but the LLD really works on white

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anclave

Just wanted to say thanks to all of you guys who posted their straps specifying the trade names. Pictures without those are hardly of any use. 

How do you usually dispose of scratches on your LLD? Would a polishing cloth do the trick?


----------



## igory76

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

My dear LLD ;-) 
in photography vintage style


----------



## pdh5625




----------



## LarsGP




----------



## crappbag

Trying on a few different straps


----------



## bourque9




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Andrey Stoev

Good night

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil

and


----------



## Andrey Stoev

On the new Gekota Bond Nato

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gkblues

crappbag said:


> Trying on a few different straps
> 
> View attachment 9675842
> 
> 
> View attachment 9675882
> 
> 
> View attachment 9675866


Where are you from nato;

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

crappbag said:


> Trying on a few different straps
> 
> View attachment 9675842
> 
> 
> View attachment 9675882
> 
> 
> View attachment 9675866


_
Nice I have the same 2

_Yesterdays wrist shot



_Todays

_



_Great minds 
_


----------



## watchdaddy1

crappbag said:


> Trying on a few different straps
> 
> View attachment 9675866
> 
> 
> what strap is that on your Nomos ??
> 
> William


----------



## sfl1979

I've joined the club


----------



## heboil

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sfl1979




----------



## jimmyang

Just bought an LLD. After comparing it with the Oris Divers 65, decided to go with the LLD for the classier look and dress up option. But the big lug to lug does bother me a bit. It's a watch I'd train my wrist to fit. Got it for a good price at a roadshow near my place.

However, when I reached home I noticed a white speck of dust INSIDE the dial. Took it back the next day and they said will replace it for me. 

I'm out of cash and without a watch. Hopefully I'll be happier when I get it back. Right now I'm just enjoying the pictures and contemplating my watch straps. Immediately went to get some strap options as the original strap is too big for me.


----------



## sfl1979

jimmyang said:


> Just bought an LLD. After comparing it with the Oris Divers 65, decided to go with the LLD for the classier look and dress up option. But the big lug to lug does bother me a bit. It's a watch I'd train my wrist to fit. Got it for a good price at a roadshow near my place.
> 
> However, when I reached home I noticed a white speck of dust INSIDE the dial. Took it back the next day and they said will replace it for me.
> 
> I'm out of cash and without a watch. Hopefully I'll be happier when I get it back. Right now I'm just enjoying the pictures and contemplating my watch straps. Immediately went to get some strap options as the original strap is too big for me.


I compared the Oris 65 with the Legend at a local AD as well. For me the Legend Diver was much more unique-looking then the 65.
Annoying that you had to deal with a dust-problem. I tried something similar when I bought my Hydroconquest. There was a crown issue, so I had to send it in for Service. The waiting is the worst.

But I must say I love the brand Longines. For me they make great classic watches.

Here is a pic of my two Longines


----------



## heboil

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## dhtjr

I like this watch. I prefer it without date, but whenever a no-date watch uses an ETA 2824, I have to ask if they actually went to the trouble to modify the movement and crown to remove the date parts, or did they just cover it up? Anyone know?


----------



## N15M0

Hi check with you guys, is both the crown aligned?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyang

Yes, both crown aligned for me.

Here's some images of the LLD.


----------



## N15M0

Mine is slightly misaligned after I fully tighten my crown. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## crappbag

watchdaddy1 said:


> crappbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying on a few different straps
> 
> View attachment 9675866
> 
> 
> what strap is that on your Nomos ??
> 
> William
> 
> 
> 
> The grey suede from the Nomos store
Click to expand...


----------



## crappbag

gkblues said:


> Where are you from nato;
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Natos are from SydneyStrapCo (silver and olive) and Crown&Buckle (navy)


----------



## crappbag

watchdaddy1 said:


> _
> Nice I have the same 2
> 
> _Yesterdays wrist shot
> 
> 
> 
> _Todays
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _Great minds
> _


 love it. but tbh, I've been thinking about downsizing the collection lately and maybe selling the LLD and getting a turtle for simplicity - how do you find yours?


----------



## watchdaddy1

crappbag said:


> love it. but tbh, I've been thinking about downsizing the collection lately and maybe selling the LLD and getting a turtle for simplicity - how do you find yours?


Turtle is a great piece too

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## TempusFazool

Wow this thread has been going on forever. Glad to see a lot of satisfied LLD owners. I feel like this watch was sort of under the radar(or at least mine for a while) Would have to do the no-date. Im looking for a beater for the beach and doing some beginner diving. Maybe this isnt the right one for me. It looks so clean and polished, i would get mine scratched up in no time.


----------



## sfl1979

TempusFazool said:


> Wow this thread has been going on forever. Glad to see a lot of satisfied LLD owners. I feel like this watch was sort of under the radar(or at least mine for a while) Would have to do the no-date. Im looking for a beater for the beach and doing some beginner diving. Maybe this isnt the right one for me. It looks so clean and polished, i would get mine scratched up in no time.


Scratches gives personality to a watch. It shows that the watch has "lived" and not just stayed in the box. 
The Legend Diver is a classic cool watch that deserves a personality. Go scratch that watch... it's solid and can handle the bruises


----------



## OneRand

Same with the crowns a little off. Replaced the strap with one of Micah's 22/20 Vintager straps.irrelevant


----------



## crappbag

sfl1979 said:


> Scratches gives personality to a watch. It shows that the watch has "lived" and not just stayed in the box.
> The Legend Diver is a classic cool watch that deserves a personality. Go scratch that watch... it's solid and can handle the bruises


Absolutely agree my LLD is very scratched up on the lugs since they protrude so much. Honestly, I wouldn't have it any other way.

They seem to give the watch character and I even had a chance to compare it to a mint LLD and it just didn't feel right on my wrist all clean and polished.

As for diving with it - that is another question entirely, I have not taken my LLD underwater as yet  very paranoid about the sealing.


----------



## Arrde1

wish my wrist was a little bigger for this watch. Beautiful especially the ND version.


----------



## sky.xd

Arrde1 said:


> wish my wrist was a little bigger for this watch. Beautiful especially the ND version.


I really love this watch but fearful my wrist will not fit well due to being only 6.75 inches.

Going to head into an AD in the next couple of weeks to try it on to know once and for all so i can stop fantasizing.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## sirlordcomic

If u flat, don't worry bout dat. New shoes...



























Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

edit - sorry posted in wrong thread


----------



## rfortson

sirlordcomic said:


> If u flat, don't worry bout dat. New shoes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


That's a cool strap. What is it?

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## sirlordcomic

rfortson said:


> That's a cool strap. What is it?
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Erika originals. Comfy. Not to pricy

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## howman

New member, long time lurker. I have been a lucky owner for almost two years now. I use the the diving dial to mark the time zone of my folks.


----------



## heboil

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## skinniks

That strap looks awesome. Can you please tell me the brand/model? I've been looking for a bracelet for a while and was thinking Staib mesh but I love the look of your bracelet.



heboil said:


> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sfl1979

Just ordered the Hirsch Perfomance Tiger strap for my LLD 
*
Upper Leather:* Monza, durable sport calf leather, scratch resistant​*Lining Material:* Premium Caoutchouc core​*Strap Length* - 120 / 80mm excluding the buckle​*Features* - 300m Waterproof, 30 month warrantee
​


----------



## heboil

skinniks said:


> That strap looks awesome. Can you please tell me the brand/model? I've been looking for a bracelet for a while and was thinking Staib mesh but I love the look of your bracelet.


Thanks... and glad you like it. I found an ad years ago something similar to this (the one I found was in English). I knew this was the original bracelet that was sold with it, so I was trying to recreate the original vintage vibe. I found this Speidel Twist-O-Flex bracelet on Amazon and thought it was pretty close. I wanted to make sure it had enough polished chrome to match the case of the LLD and I think it came out pretty good. Fits me perfectly and looks very vintagey to boot...


----------



## Hughes.

The used prices of these seem to be tumbling this last couple of weeks, seen them go from 1,300 - 1,500ish UKP, to appearing at 1,100, the 1,000, then 975, now there are three with BiN prices of £900, and one bidding up from £650.

I feel like I missed a meeting. If I hadn't bought a C. Ward Trident Vintage last week I'd be in like Flint. Love the looks of these, even if I do have scrawny 6.5" wrists.


----------



## crappbag

Arguably too big for my wrist but I don't care!


----------



## heboil

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## djarte

This is my first comment to the forum as a happy owner of a Legend Diver!  I am glad that i have joined the company!


----------



## djarte

I would like your opinions/thoughts on the following matter: After exposing my brand new LLD to direct sunlight i spotted a very small particle (probably dust) on top of the inner dialer around 4oclock area. Therefore I would like to ask if this something that generally can be expected from a manufacturing point of view or I would have to take the risk and send it back to service even if it's brand new. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## physioman

heboil said:


> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I love your strap!!! Very nice combination!!!
Could you please tell me where did you get it from?

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil

Thanks. Custom job from a member here almost 2 years ago. I can't find the name... but it was a WWII canvas with leather backing and a roller buckle. I think it is perfect for it.



physioman said:


> I love your strap!!! Very nice combination!!!
> Could you please tell me where did you get it from?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Me6777

Just picked up a LLD and it's quickly becoming one of my favorite pieces. Wasn't even on my radar, but while doing some window shopping a salesman introduced me and I have as instantly hooked. Love the classic look and while many don't like the OEM strap, I do. This will be getting lots of wrist time.


----------



## Watch_Me6777

Wrist shot


----------



## DigNtime

If this post isn't too old... what kind of mesh is that? I like the thick ends. They fill up those long lugs.


----------



## picklepossy




----------



## heboil




----------



## DigNtime

That red bezel is sharp looking!


----------



## Moonshine Runner

For my _Legend Diver_ I'm looking for a new strap which is like the original one - but a little bit larger (80mm / 135 to 140mm). Does anyone have any idea where I can get one in Europe?


----------



## b.watcher

Moonshine Runner said:


> For my _Legend Diver_ I'm looking for a new strap which is like the original one - but a little bit larger (80mm / 135 to 140mm). Does anyone have any idea where I can get one in Europe?
> 
> View attachment 11001810


great Picture! very cool man!


----------



## MDT IT

Hi


----------



## jannen

Hi guys, matching colours today 









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

New aficionado joining in. Just acquired but minus original strap and buckle. $100 was all it cost to replace them both at the Longines service centre, so pretty surprised at that frankly!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattldm

After reading through all 77 pages, I can confirm that this watch looks amazing on ANY strap! I need to hurry up and buy one already


----------



## MDT IT

Rain and LLD


----------



## El_Miguel

Hi,

I thinking of reducing my inventory and letting my LLD No date go, just wanted to firstly ask if there's someone in EU area looking for one. If so, sent me a PM.
Comes with all papers, boxes and stand in the picture.


----------



## mattldm

Mine just arrived... Now time to find a strap or two!


----------



## sfl1979

mattldm said:


> Mine just arrived... Now time to find a strap or two!


You should consider a chunky waterproof strap. 
Chunky for the long lugs and waterproof because the Legend is a diver and even though you might never dive with it, it surely deserves a strap that can handle the depth. 
I love the Hirsch Performance Straps. Great quality, 300m waterproof and 30 month warranty.

https://www.watchobsession.co.uk/collections/hirsch-performance-straps


----------



## mattldm

sfl1979 said:


> You should consider a chunky waterproof strap.
> Chunky for the long lugs and waterproof because the Legend is a diver and even though you might never dive with it, it surely deserves a strap that can handle the depth.
> I love the Hirsch Performance Straps. Great quality, 300m waterproof and 30 month warranty.
> 
> https://www.watchobsession.co.uk/collections/hirsch-performance-straps


Yeah Im a fan of Hirsch straps and I was planning on getting one of these:
https://www.watchobsession.co.uk/co...h-strap-in-black-0925128050?variant=656398513

However I found out that the original crappy strap has been updated by Longines to a new design so I deceided to try that first. It was only $35 from an AD, so its worth a shot. New part number L682150802. Ill post some pics and a review when it arrives in a few weeks. (it wasnt in stock)


----------



## Chase720

Officially own a LLD, after a long search, very difficult watch to find in the US. Had to get on a waiting list. It is a pretty amazing watch!


----------



## eyewsee

I tried more than a dozen strap options. Top two in terms of comfort and look are Tropic Sport and Bulang & Sons leather nato. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mattldm

Chase720 said:


> Officially own a LLD, after a long search, very difficult watch to find in the US. Had to get on a waiting list. It is a pretty amazing watch!


Congrats, I've had mine for a week now and I'm loving it. 
What strap is that?


----------



## DR. NO

Two Legend Divers


----------



## Chase720

That is a Hadley-Roma MS854 Brown Distressed Strap, Extremely happy with it.


----------



## hub6152

Just purchased an Erika MN original for mine. Only just arrived so haven't fitted it yet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dale Vito

My Legend Diver on Vintage Collection Aquatimer rubber.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## sfl1979

Legend Diver on vacation in Ohrid, Macedonia.


----------



## westmouth

Mine on a Staib mesh, watch regrettably no longer with me...


----------



## heboil




----------



## Watch_Me6777

I fall in love with it all over again every time I strap it on.


----------



## Chrono_Man

Got my LLD yesterday and gave it a bit of polishing with my cape cod cloth. Couldn't be happier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrono_Man

And couples it with the L639119748 20mm Longines deployant buckle just picked up from Swatch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

Chrono_Man said:


> And couples it with the L639119748 20mm Longines deployant buckle just picked up from Swatch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do like deployment buckles - how much was that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfl1979

A few month after buying the Hydroconquest I went for the LLD...


----------



## sfl1979

sfl1979 said:


> A few month after buying the Hydroconquest I went for the LLD...
> 
> View attachment 11785538


I have read a lot about the long lugs, but I think it fits my small wrists (6,7 inches)


----------



## sirlordcomic

Back on the mesh









Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## Claudio16

Hi guys, has anyone tried the new original strap with code L682124617 ?is it better then the older?


----------



## Claudio16

New strap has code L682.150.802


----------



## hub6152

Put some new shoes on mine. Nice vintage tan and looks so much better for it IMO!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Mornin' fellas



Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

hub6152 said:


> Put some new shoes on mine. Nice vintage tan and looks so much better for it IMO!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks AMAZING.  

mind sharing from where you got the shoes?

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## hub6152

watchdaddy1 said:


> That looks AMAZING.
> 
> mind sharing from where you got the shoes?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


I got it from a local shop here in Hong Kong rather than online.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

hub6152 said:


> I got it from a local shop here in Hong Kong rather than online.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Private Eyes ?

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## hub6152

watchdaddy1 said:


> Private Eyes ?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


No, was one of the shops in Champagne Court in TST.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

hub6152 said:


> No, was one of the shops in Champagne Court in TST.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ok thank you

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## marker2037

Toxic Nato has been on recently


----------



## Vlciudoli

I have one on it way from eBay.......

I've liked these since they came out, and never quite got round to one...I do regret not picking up a no-date in the early days, but ho-hum..

Pictures, assuming it arrives!


----------



## Vlciudoli

Watch_Me6777 said:


> I fall in love with it all over again every time I strap it on.


What strap is that?


----------



## watchdaddy1

LLD Exclusively on the OEM since it's arrival in 2014.

Inspiration for a strap change from hub6152.


----------



## watchdaddy1

double post


----------



## jannen

My no date version is on the way! I'm flipping my new date version with the no date just because. Maybe I'll put it up for sale on here. :-!





Vlciudoli said:


> I have one on it way from eBay.......
> 
> I've liked these since they came out, and never quite got round to one...I do regret not picking up a no-date in the early days, but ho-hum..
> 
> Pictures, assuming it arrives!


----------



## Vlciudoli

The np-date looks amazing but the premium isn't worth it to me.


----------



## Horologyx

Just collected mine from my dealer after much deliberation. Glad I went for it.


----------



## hub6152

watchdaddy1 said:


> LLD Exclusively on the OEM since it's arrival in 2014.
> 
> Inspiration for a strap change from hub6152.


Awesome. They look so different with a vintage tan strap and it's more like the originals too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidCenturyMan

Have mine on a Hirsch, absolutely love it. The balanced dial of the no-date is too much to resist.

I've also had it on a NDC strap, NATO, and original band - it's a bit of a strap monster.


----------



## MidCenturyMan

Double post.


----------



## jannen

This came by mail today! A brother for my date version ;-)










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## marker2037

On a Colareb spoletto


----------



## jannen

Nice one bro! Need to get a nice vintage strap for mine too.


----------



## pkrussel

This combo is 🔥!


----------



## ped

Just sent my ND version off for a service as it developed a slight rattle (mind you I've had it 10 years). They think the bearing holding the rotor is due for replacement.


----------



## ped

Quick pic of mine. I've got a spare NOS strap which I'm keeping. They've changed the design of it slightly so now it has a different number. It's got a slightly more textured surface. I'll post pics later.

I like grey grey so here it is on a super cheap eBay leather strap which has been amazingly good quality and it's nice and thin. Not a fan of overly chunky leather straps


----------



## Vlciudoli

ped said:


> Just sent my ND version off for a service as it developed a slight rattle (mind you I've had it 10 years). They think the bearing holding the rotor is due for replacement.


Have they even been around that long??


----------



## ped

Vlciudoli said:


> Have they even been around that long??


I bought it new when they first came out in the UK, think it was 2008 actually - I have the receipt still so will check. So nearly 10 years. Time flies...


----------



## ped

Yep it was released at Baselworld in 2007 so presumably in the shops soon after that. I remember seeing it in what must have been press images from Basel and immediately wanted one. It was one of my first 'luxury' purchases. The date version came out a fair while after I think.


----------



## Vlciudoli

I regret not buying the no date back then!


----------



## hub6152

Vlciudoli said:


> I regret not buying the no date back then!


They only made them for two years. But apparently you could order one until shortly after that while they still had dials left over.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlciudoli

They really should reissue.....


----------



## ped

Re-issue a re-issue! 

I always thiught that the ND version had the same movement but just a covered date window but that's not the case, there's no date mechanism at all. So if you were ever able to order an ND version presumably it wasn't just due to there being dials available. 

Is is it wrong that I rather like the gold version?


----------



## Vlciudoli

YES. WRONG!!!


----------



## Vlciudoli

Has nobody seen this?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f405/any-interest-beads-rice-bracelet-longines-legend-lld-4409170.html


----------



## haejuk

I just finished reading the entire thread and now I am sad because it ended. I'll upload a picture of mine once I get some straps for it. I have a cheap silicone tropical on the way right now. Have a bunch more I saw here that I plan on ordering later as well.


----------



## haejuk

Here it is next to my Oris Diver 65:


----------



## Vlciudoli

That looks perfect. Do you have a link for it?


----------



## haejuk

Here is a link to the one I bought. No affiliation with seller.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004SCGCL2/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It attracts lots of dust and lint though. I am only using it until I figure out what works best for me.
Here is what most people would recommend for a tropic diver strap (also no affiliation to me), and I am considering this as well as I like the look:

https://www.watchgecko.com/zuludiver-tropic-rubber-strap.php


----------



## tenge

My LLD


----------



## jannen

tenge said:


> My LLD


Nice shot mate!


----------



## ped

Oooh mine's ready for collection. It's had a full service and a new rotor bearing and pressure test/new seals. Getting it back tomorrow


----------



## tenge

My piece of art


----------



## Fomenko

Mine with a funky strap...


----------



## ped

Mine's back! It had a new rotor bearing and a full strip down/service and a new seal + pressure test.

Here it is on a 'Watchgecko' Nylon strap https://www.watchgecko.com/nylon-sport-b-2-leather-lined.php


----------



## PricoMigdala




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapacrap


----------



## Richard-

On Di-Modell shark skin.


----------



## Gabriel_BB

love this watch !! I'm in divers too, but already have 3.


----------



## ped

I'm going to our holiday home in Wales in a few weeks and normally I have a bit of a swim... so what a good excuse to buy an original Tropic strap for the LLD... will post pics when it arrives. Anyone else wearing theirs on a vintage Tropic?


----------



## gkblues

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pxl499

powerballn503 said:


> The inner rotating bezel is a screw down crown as well.


Hi there,

a quick question: is the screw down crown strong enough to use it on daily basis?


----------



## bourque9




----------



## marker2037

gkblues said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice strap! Where'd you get it?


----------



## Cali kid

these are great straps for the price, just picked up black/black thread, black/grey thread and green strap, the Longines buckle looks great on them and a hair longer than the original.




ped said:


> Mine's back! It had a new rotor bearing and a full strip down/service and a new seal + pressure test.
> 
> Here it is on a 'Watchgecko' Nylon strap https://www.watchgecko.com/nylon-sport-b-2-leather-lined.php


----------



## ped

Cali kid said:


> these are great straps for the price, just picked up black/black thread, black/grey thread and green strap, the Longines buckle looks great on them and a hair longer than the original.


Agreed - really like mine, think I'll have to buy a green one now, too!! Are they waterproof, do you know?


----------



## dpgaloot

Long time Longines guy but just got this one. Very happy with it. I could barely use the original strap on my 8"+ wrist, so it's spending time on NATOs for now. Anxious to glean some strap ideas from this thread and try a few out.


----------



## jannen

Hi fellow LLD enthousiasts! I decided it's time to let the date version go... 
Check my thread on reddit. I am from Belgium and I'd like to sell in the Western Europe region. 
Also the Imgur album: Longines Legend Diver (Date) - Album on Imgur

I absolutely love this piece and want to find a new owner that gives it more time on the wrist!


----------



## Robti

Hi all really like these but can’t make my mind up date or no date, so can you give me some reasons for your choice in buying the version that you have ?
Thanks


----------



## ped

Robti said:


> Hi all really like these but can't make my mind up date or no date, so can you give me some reasons for your choice in buying the version that you have ?
> Thanks


No date for me as it was all there was when I bought it. I'd probably be happy with a date version too but I like the symmetry.


----------



## Vlciudoli

No date looks great but now attract a HUGE premium. For me, a used DATE, in as new condition, was less than half the price of a used no-date, and with my collection, I couldn't justify the expense on something that, in honesty, is a bit of fun for me.


----------



## yokied

This is a lovely watch, great thread with some lovely good strap and bracelet options, but I'm trying to talk myself out of it. Does the 42mm size include the crowns or not? I generally don't venture past 40mm.


----------



## Robti

Thanks for explaining the date /no date variants think I will just be looking for a used date version now


----------



## ped

Case only


----------



## haejuk

I picked up a Heuerville strap off another forum member. Looks and feels great on the LLD:


----------



## LodeRunner

Dear Longines:

Make this model in the same size as the 39mm Hydroconquest, and I will send you money.


----------



## Wireman59

Thoughts from those of you who own a Legend Diver...Is the premium being asked these days for the No Date version worth it...???
Knowing of course that "Worth" is a relative term...


----------



## yokied

FYI, my Sydney Australia AD received stock of the LLD on milanese, with 350AUD premium over the LLD on regular strap. Looks like if I do pull the trigger, it'll be regular strap and I'll put it on a staib. The Longines milanese is a lovely strap, but weighty and it has some WR300 stamp on the clasp that I don't really care for.


----------



## watchdaddy1

_ong legged,double crown beauty for TGIF_


----------



## Wireman59

After 35 years of nothing but Rolex...
I am wearing this...And loving it...b-)


----------



## Wireman59

I am so thrilled with this piece that I hunted down a No Date version to go with it...


----------



## csm

My third one  actually i had the first twice hehehe but this time no date! What a nice watch!!









Regards


----------



## Wireman59

Just arrived today...


----------



## csm

Congrats fot the new one brother! Changed the strap for an isofrane today....

























Regards

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Silmatic

Greetings, had the Legend for a few years now and only just put it on a Bonetto Cinturini 303. I like it a lot, especially with the textured strap to give it that little touch of retro. You just need to trim, ever so slightly the back of the notch so that the strap can wrap around your wrist freely. I like to "dress down" this watch to give it more wrist time so I think it might stay on this strap for a while


----------



## tenge

..


----------



## Skim_Milk

Beautiful watches. Would love to check one out in person to see how it looks on my wrist.


----------



## babola

My 2012 LLD on original sail cloth strap. I've worn LLD on many straps over the years but just re-discovered that 'back-to-roots' long lost love with the original black sail cloth strap. 
IMO nothing no other strap matches this watch better. Shame Longines couldn't do a better job addressing its fragility and longevity, most of these are now gone and replaced with other straps.


----------



## Zanetti

babola said:


> ... the original black sail cloth strap.
> IMO nothing no other strap matches this watch better...


Exactly, couldn't agree more - my sentiments too.
I originally sourced 2 extra straps just to have at hand when my first one gives up. These are now so rare too. One of the reasons I am keen on this strap is for historical reasons, as the very original 1960 LLD came on the same type of strap.

The replacement Longines came about in 2016 isn't even close to the sail cloth strap...it is made of rigid rubber with mini-waffle look. I bought that one too and sold it as soon as I realized this isn't the true 'replacement' to the sail cloth strap.

wear it in good health.


----------



## babola

Creaminess under evening lights...


----------



## Andrey Stoev

Great pics !


----------



## Andrey Stoev

cesar scarambone said:


> My third one  actually i had the first twice hehehe but this time no date! What a nice watch!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards


Can you please advise ,where you got the NATO from ?


----------



## Andrey Stoev

The strap for today









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tenge

Still


----------



## Fomenko




----------



## MDT IT

hi


----------



## Fomenko

With a Staib thin mesh...


----------



## Chucho73

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Patagonico




----------



## babola




----------



## K4neX

Joined the club today 









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## K4neX

I have seen some photos of the LLD with the markings on the flange not lining up with the hour markings when the triangle is at 12, is that a common issue? Mine is obvious at 4, 5 , 7 and 8.









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## gkblues

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamhf36

Hi folks!

Hope everyone is doing well!

Hoping to get some help with dating an antique Diver and getting its specific reference. Based on my research, it should be from the mid-1960s, but what I found that is most interesting when comparing with other Divers of that era, mine (technically my wife's from her father) does not have Swiss Made below the 6. Any info on what that might indicate? Images posted below. Also, if you know of any sales comps, I'm debating getting it insured.

Thanks for the help in advance.

View attachment 12675439
View attachment 12675441
View attachment 12675461


----------



## madhatter77

Is the new original strap waterproof?

From the photos it looks horrible to me and I hope it is nicer in reality. 

The old synthetic version looked and felt very nice to me (never understood why so many people complained). But it did not tend to last very long in good condition and the part where it meets the lugs could be done better to prevent the lugs sticking over the strap. Which I see the new version does not correct either.


----------



## madhatter77

gkblues said:


> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


What is this strtap? Looks good. It's not the original is it?


----------



## wis_dad

Not had this long but I absolutely love it.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## gkblues

madhatter77 said:


> What is this strtap? Looks good. It's not the original is it?


https://www.watchgecko.com/nylon-sport-b-2-leather-lined.php

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## babola

madhatter77 said:


> Is the new original strap waterproof?
> 
> From the photos it looks horrible to me and I hope it is nicer in reality.
> 
> The old synthetic version looked and felt very nice to me (never understood why so many people complained). But it did not tend to last very long in good condition and the part where it meets the lugs could be done better to prevent the lugs sticking over the strap. Which I see the new version does not correct either.


I agree and I wrote about it before.

The new strap is now made of rubber with a 'hobnail' or 'knurling' finish for lack of a better word. 
It's stiffer than sail cloth an not as comfortable. It also comes with an acrylic faux-leather underside, so should be a better option for swimming or diving if one chooses so. It is also of sturdier construction so should last longer than the 'original'.

I own both, the original sailcloth and now a 'replacement' I ordered from my AD few months ago which to my disappointment came as rubber.

Nevertheless, both are good straps and both are aimed for different purposes.

Cheers.


----------



## babola

K4neX said:


> I have seen some photos of the LLD with the markings on the flange not lining up with the hour markings when the triangle is at 12, is that a common issue? Mine is obvious at 4, 5 , 7 and 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


No sorry, it isn't that common at all.

Yours looks like it's misprinted on either dial or bezel markings, my guess would be the bezel.

I'm OCD so this would bug me a good deal, have you talked to your AD about it? It's something that shouldn't be too hard to fix by the Longines service center, though.


----------



## K4neX

babola said:


> No sorry, it isn't that common at all.
> 
> Yours looks like it's misprinted on either dial or bezel markings, my guess would be the bezel.
> 
> I'm OCD so this would bug me a good deal, have you talked to your AD about it? It's something that shouldn't be too hard to fix by the Longines service center, though.


It is with the service centre and being repaired under warranty, there was a speck of dust under the crystal too.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## madhatter77

babola said:


> No sorry, it isn't that common at all.
> 
> Yours looks like it's misprinted on either dial or bezel markings, my guess would be the bezel.
> 
> I'm OCD so this would bug me a good deal, have you talked to your AD about it? It's something that shouldn't be too hard to fix by the Longines service center, though.


I've seen this on every specimen. It's not a misprint, it's play in the rotating mechanism. It can be practically annuled by turning the bezel criwn one way and then the other to align better.


----------



## madhatter77

babola said:


> I agree and I wrote about it before.
> 
> The new strap is now made of rubber with a 'hobnail' or 'knurling' finish for lack of a better word.
> It's stiffer than sail cloth an not as comfortable. It also comes with an acrylic faux-leather underside, so should be a better option for swimming or diving if one chooses so. It is also of sturdier construction so should last longer than the 'original'.
> 
> I own both, the original sailcloth and now a 'replacement' I ordered from my AD few months ago which to my disappointment came as rubber.
> 
> Nevertheless, both are good straps and both are aimed for different purposes.
> 
> Cheers.


That was puzzling me. Longines website says it is leather. On one of their subpages I remeber it was even written cowhide (rubber, cowhide, milanaise options).
Anyway the new surface finish doesn't look as good on pictures to me as the old one. Longines website still has pictures with the old strap.

I would like to have an original replacement strap for the watch since the old one is in it's last stages, but this new one is turning me off.


----------



## madhatter77

Does anyone wear it on a Hadley Roma cordura with lorica lining (or other cloth, can’t remember)? How does it hold up in water and in general?


----------



## babola

madhatter77 said:


> I've seen this on every specimen. It's not a misprint, it's play in the rotating mechanism. It can be practically annuled by turning the bezel criwn one way and then the other to align better.


No, not really. If it was that simple K4neX would have fixed it himself.

Look at the photo he posted again, carefully. If you align the 8 o'clock marker with bezel's 40 min mark, the triangle at 12 o'clock will be 1/3 of a second off towards right.

It's a misprint, it happened on other watch brands in the past so not surprised it happens from time to time on Longines, too.


----------



## babola

madhatter77 said:


> That was puzzling me. Longines website says it is leather. On one of their subpages I remeber it was even written cowhide (rubber, cowhide, milanaise options).
> Anyway the new surface finish doesn't look as good on pictures to me as the old one. Longines website still has pictures with the old strap.
> 
> I would like to have an original replacement strap for the watch since the old one is in it's last stages, but this new one is turning me off.


Actually the more confusing thing about LLD's is that some recent owners reported their came on sailcloth strap, while others have been stating for over 6 months the default strap is now rubber 'hobnail' type.

It could be old stock for the former.

Nevertheless, just like you, I really like the original sailcloth strap, reportedly that was also the type of strap the original LLD came on in the 60es.

I have now dismounted mine and keeping it in the box for safekeeping, wearing it on a vintage chocolate brown leather instead


----------



## madhatter77

babola said:


> No, not really. If it was that simple K4neX would have fixed it himself.
> 
> Look at the photo he posted again, carefully. If you align the 8 o'clock marker with bezel's 40 min mark, the triangle at 12 o'clock will be 1/3 of a second off towards right.
> 
> It's a misprint, it happened on other watch brands in the past so not surprised it happens from time to time on Longines, too.


What I observed in several LLDs is that the ring is slightly off to the dial (or vice versa). There is little play in the ring also and with turning of the crown the misalignment can be more or less aparent.
Here are pi ctures of mine. It can look more or less off. The second picture with markers at 12 and 6 shows how the ring is slightly off to the dial.


----------



## babola

madhatter77 said:


> What I observed in several LLDs is that the ring is slightly off to the dial (or vice versa). There is little play in the ring also and with turning of the crown the misalignment can be more or less aparent.
> Here are pi ctures of mine. It can look more or less off. The second picture with markers at 12 and 6 shows how the ring is slightly off to the dial.


Yours is good, K4neX's isn't.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## ped

I got the 'new' style strap a while ago but have only just put it on. I love it. After feeling about with lots of different straps, some of which I liked, some didn't quite fit right - this feels like coming home.

Whilst I did like the original sailcloth strap, I got through three since owning the watch when it first came out. This may last longer....


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## babola

ped said:


> I got the 'new' style strap a while ago but have only just put it on. I love it. After feeling about with lots of different straps, some of which I liked, some didn't quite fit right - this feels like coming home.


Wish I could feel the same about this rubber replacement strap. It does absolutely nothing for me and it's sitting in the box unused.

I managed to source minty sailcloth a month ago, so that would do when I feel an urge to wear it in 'original form'. Otherwise a nice handmade dark brown leather strap it is for me now...


----------



## ped

That does indeed look really nice - is it from Watchgecko? I like 'thinner' straps like this - most leather ones seem to be designed for Panerai watches and as a result are about an inch thick with a stupid buckle.


----------



## Vlciudoli

There was a thread about a Beads of Rice (BOR) bracelet for the LLD being made by an aftermarket seller, but the thread has disappeared.

Anyone know why?


----------



## r3kahsttub

After some time relegated to the drawer, my LLD is now a little bit dusty. Time to see sun again


----------



## sanik




----------



## xherion

This LLD with no date is damn gorgeous!



watchdaddy1 said:


>


----------



## watchdaddy1

xherion said:


> This LLD with no date is damn gorgeous!


----------



## James88

Its LLD o'clock! 









Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## s0201172

I am really digging this vintage look 
Pic with my watch and the original 7042 catalogue pic.









Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## champ13

nice capture 


watchdaddy1 said:


>


----------



## Sonder

​


----------



## xherion

I think LLD is nicer than the new JLC Polaris


----------



## NickX.

after 8 years sinse our first meet and a long overdue platonic relationship (not mentioning that I've almost memorized this thread), finaly it came in my position...
it's a fine looking and feeling time piece...got new shoes...plain handmade cow strap,






and a nato with exact color match stripes...


----------



## champ13

nice shot


Sonder said:


> View attachment 12811253​


----------



## gkblues

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## MassiF

How do you find the Legend Driver on small (< 7 inch) wrists? I'm sure someone has already discussed it in this thread, but there are 92 pages to read...


----------



## wis_dad

Quick one from a few weeks ago.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sose

Love the strap!
What is it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattldm

MassiF said:


> How do you find the Legend Driver on small (< 7 inch) wrists? I'm sure someone has already discussed it in this thread, but there are 92 pages to read...


The LLD wears pretty big due to it being all dial and having long lugs. That being said, it depends on how you like your watches, I have seen iwc big pilots on small wrists that didn't look bad.


----------



## MassiF

Thanks for the reply. Yeah, I’ve noticed the long lugs, which is a characteristic of many Longines watches. The case diameter could have been OK, but lug to lug is not right for my wrist. It’s a shame as the watch is soooo nice


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wis_dad

Sose said:


> Love the strap!
> What is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. It's actually an old Steinhart strap I had in my strap box. They still sell it on their website for about €30 if I remember rightly.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonder

MassiF said:


> Thanks for the reply. Yeah, I've noticed the long lugs, which is a characteristic of many Longines watches. The case diameter could have been OK, but lug to lug is not right for my wrist. It's a shame as the watch is soooo nice


I find that lug to lug only matters to a certain extent, I think your forearm size matters as well. For example, if you have 7" wrists and 7" forearms the watch will still look oversized.

Took some photos to show you what I mean, my wrists are tiny at 6.25" but IMO it looks fine, albeit a more modern fit. It'll still be too big for traditionalists.


----------



## MassiF

I think you're right, and watch definitely looks great on you. :-!
My forearms are just as tiny as the wrists, I doubt it will look good on me


----------



## madhatter77

mattldm said:


> The LLD wears pretty big due to it being all dial and having long lugs. That being said, it depends on how you like your watches, I have seen iwc big pilots on small wrists that didn't look bad.


And it depends on the shape of the wrist and body type. I'm tall (1,95 cm) and my wrist is somewhat flat. I think it looks fine on me.


----------



## madhatter77

madhatter77 said:


> And it depends on the shape of the wrist and body type. I'm tall (1,95 cm) and my wrist is somewhat flat. I think it looks fine on me.


And my wrists are cca. 6,7" (about 17 cm, +-)


----------



## madhatter77

Aid1987 said:


> Thanks mate. It's actually an old Steinhart strap I had in my strap box. They still sell it on their website for about €30 if I remember rightly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Looks great! Is the quality also good?


----------



## ped

As with any watch, looking at dimensions online is hugely misleading. I prefer smaller watches but my two main watches are the LLD and an Oris 111; both, on paper, are too big - but when you take into account how thin they are and how they sit on the writs, how curved the lugs are, how wide the case edge is... they wear really nicely and never once has it crossed my mind that they are too big. However I can wear a Tudor Pegalos and think it feels like a hockey puck.


----------



## madhatter77

ped said:


> As with any watch, looking at dimensions online is hugely misleading. I prefer smaller watches but my two main watches are the LLD and an Oris 111; both, on paper, are too big - but when you take into account how thin they are and how they sit on the writs, how curved the lugs are, how wide the case edge is... they wear really nicely and never once has it crossed my mind that they are too big. However I can wear a Tudor Pegalos and think it feels like a hockey puck.


And Tudor divers are also on the large lug-to-lug size! 50 mm is pushing it usually. Add to that the shape of Tudors and recent Rolexes that have big, non-stepped sides and the result is a look-at-me watch. I rather like the tudors but always back off wrom the urge to buy because of this.


----------



## wis_dad

madhatter77 said:


> Looks great! Is the quality also good?


I'm very happy with it, I mean it came with an old Steinhart I used to have and but I never sold it the strap.

I can't comment on longevity as I've only been wearing it for a coupe of months (and that's not every day) but the general first impressions are it's a good quality strap and more important is comfortable too. 
Definitely worth the €30-40 it's prices at on the Steinhart website.

I'd also note that it's a 22/18mm strap which I really like as it makes the watch and strap combo feel a bit more elegant...strange word for 42mm dive watch I know.

Edit: I know I'm going on a bit but the last thing to mention is that it's padded which really helps disguise how far the lugs stick out compared to wearing a flatter strap.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## radoncdoc

Thats's a beautiful pic.


----------



## gkblues

Think different..


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## gkblues

Think different..


----------



## mattldm

gkblues said:


> Think different..


This watch looks great on almost any strap!


----------



## watchdaddy1

_Longines Legend Diver __

__

_


----------



## gkblues

Think different..


----------



## NickX.

new shoes...


----------



## nrk

Dale Vito said:


> My Legend Diver on Vintage Collection Aquatimer rubber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


Looks fantastic on that strap.


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## to_fr

For those wondering what it looks like inside. I'm not as good with photos as I am with watches though

Even the interior caseback has perlage. The movement looks like an Elaborate basis, but it performs like a Top especially with regards to isochronism.

Next one on my list: a Record model.


----------



## b.watcher

Izzy_Does_It said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


bautiful man! is that the original mesh braclet?


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

b.watcher said:


> bautiful man! is that the original mesh braclet?


Thank you. Yes, it's the original mesh bracelet. It was a must-have. The quality is to notch, and the watch looks so much better with it, in my opinion. I'm a sucker for mesh bands.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gkblues

Think different..


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

b.watcher said:


> bautiful man! is that the original mesh braclet?


By the way, I haven't bothered to remove some of the protective plastic. Nice detail work here.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heboil

I've now had the LLD going on 4 plus years and I wouldn't dream of getting rid of it... and I was a member of Watch Flippers Anonymous. That purchase made me rethink the flipping game and spend soul searching time finding the right fit.. both mentally and physically.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## to_fr

Btw I wanted to buy the Mesh separetely, you know how much it costs ?

400€

For those who have it by default on the LLD, enjoy the hell out of it...

PS: I noticed that on my white dial LLD, the date disk is still dark yellow. Thought it was a design detail but appearently they put the wrong colour! I don't mind in fact I think it's cool that it is in a less bright colour.


----------



## sfl1979

For Baselworld 2018 Longines releases a black PVD LLD with a L888 caliber. 
I like the look - What do you think?


----------



## badams118

It would be a looker on a black PVD nato.


----------



## heboil

sfl1979 said:


> For Baselworld 2018 Longines releases a black PVD LLD with a L888 caliber.
> I like the look - What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 12994121


I also think it might look better if the dial and hands were a little more muted. The white and shiny is better with the polished steel.

Sent from my Moto X Play using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## to_fr

Love the new movement but the case DLC......too much black while there's a good balance between black and silver on the standard model.


----------



## gkblues

Think different..


----------



## heboil

Like the strap. What is it?



gkblues said:


> Think different..


----------



## madhatter77

to_fr said:


> PS: I noticed that on my white dial LLD, the date disk is still dark yellow. Thought it was a design detail but appearently they put the wrong colour! I don't mind in fact I think it's cool that it is in a less bright colour.


White dial LLD?


----------



## gkblues

heboil said:


> Like the strap. What is it?


Bruno Allegrini by Simona

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonder




----------



## Watcher1988

I couldn't find a lot info about these new models. But apparently there are a few new Legend Divers that came out at Basel this year in 36 mm. See the pics here:


----------



## madhatter77

Watcher1988 said:


> I couldn't find a lot info about these new models. But apparently there are a few new Legend Divers that came out at Basel this year in 36 mm. See the pics here:
> 
> View attachment 13005135
> 
> View attachment 13005137
> 
> View attachment 13005139


Hm. No mention on 36mm models anywhere. If anything a 38 or 39 would be wellcome. And on the pictures it has a courious date position, more to the inside of the dial. The regulr size has very good date implementation and positioning, this one is worse. Woder what small movement is inside the 36mm ...


----------



## LarsGP

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/longines-legend-diver-36mm-hands-on

Some info.


----------



## heboil

LarsGP said:


> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/longines-legend-diver-36mm-hands-on
> 
> Some info.


That mother of pearl is a really interesting take on it!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Azazello

Comfy on an Erika's Marine...I can't get over how perfect this watch is.


----------



## Opettaja

Loving my new LLD on the Milannese Mesh.


----------



## heboil




----------



## heboil

At lunch today...










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ped

Think I'll wear this one for the summer holiday!


----------



## heboil

Still cold outside, but sporting a tropic...









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil

Retro vibe...










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Opettaja

For those that have the new style official included LLD milanaise bracelet (see 1st pic below), do you notice that the first (non-removable) link does not match up with the pattern (see 2nd and 3rd images) on one side of the strap? The other side is fine and as that first "link" is a non-removable one, how could it NOT match up? Anyone else have this? Can I see photos of others' bracelets close up from both sides?


----------



## LovecK

One from my archive


----------



## ludawg23

Hi fellow owners!

It's been a while since I have posted here but I finally have the chance to purchase my holy grail and sadly, I will be parting with my Legend Diver No Date. To be honest, I think this piece is a little too big for my wrists and I have probably only worn this no more than a dozen times. To that point, this is in near perfect/mint condition.

My local AD (legit B&M) it quoting a trade-in value of $1,500 but that seems light to me. Any thoughts? As mentioned, this is in near perfect condition with rose box, papers and tag.

Should I be asking for more? What is reasonable? I could probably fetch more on the market but would probably take a little time to sell. Thanks!


----------



## gmoybusiness

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gkblues

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## stipebst

heboil said:


> View attachment 13021307


Nice milanese
Where can I buy one for my LLD and what are the prices?
Thanks


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Wolfhound

Hi - I’m about to order a Legend Diver with Milanese strap and was wondering whether anyone could tell me if this strap is big enough for an 8 inch wrist. This watch has really grown on me and as with my Speedmasfdr, really love the versatility. 

Many thanks - Wolfhound


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Wolfhound said:


> Hi - I'm about to order a Legend Diver with Milanese strap and was wondering whether anyone could tell me if this strap is big enough for an 8 inch wrist. This watch has really grown on me and as with my Speedmasfdr, really love the versatility.
> 
> Many thanks - Wolfhound


Yes, the factory "shark mesh" (Milanese) band/strap will accommodate an 8 inch wrist.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wolfhound

Thank you so much for your reply, Izzy_Does_It. Much appreciated.


----------



## stipebst

Anybody
Please send me link for buy milanese 
Cant find one and really want it
Thanks


----------



## traczu

New purchase


----------



## blair.d.new

My new purchase...









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Teckyisagudboy

Hey there, looking gorgeous on the camel-shade strap! I literally just received mine but unfortunately am still at work 
Will open it slooooooooowwwlllyyyyy and savour it later! Pics definitely coming!


----------



## Teckyisagudboy

Hi, Jantje 

Literally just got the whole package (L36744506) with the official large box and papers. I love the way it looks but sadly, my job requires me to move every 6 months thus space is not a commodity I have 

Would be open to sell it for sure..I was even thinking I might have to throw it *facepalm*

Idk if this is appropriate here, but hit me up!

Teck


----------



## Teckyisagudboy

jantje.vlaam said:


> So if anyone knows a LLD box withbook and papers for sale i would love to hear it.


Hi, Jantje 

Literally just got the whole package (L36744506) with the official large box and papers. I love the way it looks but sadly, my job requires me to move every 6 months thus space is not a commodity I have 

Would be open to sell it for sure..I was even thinking I might have to throw it *facepalm*

Idk if this is appropriate here, but hit me up!

Teck


----------



## Teckyisagudboy

Hi guys,

Please help a noob out  I literally just got my LLD 12 hours ago and opened it. Came with the official box and book and all. I have 2 silly questions.

1) I bought this of the grey market and there is a warranty card in there. Is this the only "papers" I'm supposed to get? f not, what am I missing so I can ask the dealer real quick.

2) The mesh it came in (L36744506) was too big for me and after looking on the net on tips to adjust the strap, I've come to no avail. The adjustable ones requiring a flat screw driver to wedge it open is non-existent on their stock bracelets so how in the world do I adjust it? 

Looking forward to posting some pictures but this is slowly feeding my anxiety, pls send halp


----------



## stipebst

Teckyisagudboy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Please help a noob out  I literally just got my LLD 12 hours ago and opened it. Came with the official box and book and all. I have 2 silly questions.
> 
> 1) I bought this of the grey market and there is a warranty card in there. Is this the only "papers" I'm supposed to get? f not, what am I missing so I can ask the dealer real quick.
> 
> 2) The mesh it came in (L36744506) was too big for me and after looking on the net on tips to adjust the strap, I've come to no avail. The adjustable ones requiring a flat screw driver to wedge it open is non-existent on their stock bracelets so how in the world do I adjust it?
> 
> Looking forward to posting some pictures but this is slowly feeding my anxiety, pls send halp


All the papers you need should be in small drower under watch 
Manuals
Waranty card
Identity card

Really dont know about mesh but my advice is to go to AD to set you up for a first time and show you how to do it in future


----------



## podiki

Bought it two weeks ago, after I got tired of wearing leather straps on hot days.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roman Odessa

Hi all! Would be much appreciated for your advice! Have an option of buying a watch for 1600 on a sailcloth or 1800 on a mesh. Mesh is musthave for me so I consider either this 1800 with Longines mesh or buy a 1600 option and a thick Staib 4.5 mm wich will result in same amount. If anyone tried both original and Staib meshes how would you compare them? Many thanks in advance!


----------



## LimpshoT

Fomenko said:


> Hi, Kevin!
> 
> Hope you get your LLD soon, and enjoy it a lot. I bought the mesh from the picture in the WUS sales forum.
> It's a little thicker than the regular Staib mesh (which I also have, and bought brand new from a German website).
> Both are great for using with the LLD, and very comfortable. Any of the two will do...
> Installing and removing is not complicated, you just need to have the specific tool that is required.
> I'm adding a picture of the thinner mesh and the one you were asking about, for you to compare:


Patiently waiting for ups to arrive with my LLD, bought it without trying it on through a GM dealer. Was looking through this thread and saw this post this might help you.


----------



## LimpshoT

After waiting for ups all day it arrived! Size is perfect for my 7.5in wrist, New strap coming in tomorrow.


----------



## Teckyisagudboy

Hello! Finally got my first grail! The LLD I have on a rallye strap 🙂


----------



## LimpshoT

What strap is that, looks like it has a clasp?


----------



## Teckyisagudboy

Hey Limp,

It's a Ralleye Strap I bought elsewhere. And another Deplyant I bought elsewhere as well. It originally came with the Milanese mesh but that I'm saving for fancy occasions 
It did NOT come pre-installed with the watch if you were wondering.

Regards,
Teck


----------



## traczu

On a AlphaShark


----------



## Teckyisagudboy

Is this their premium (thick) ones?


----------



## traczu

Teckyisagudboy said:


> Is this their premium (thick) ones?


Yes, it is the original thick AlphaShark. Really nice NATO, I think it fits LLD really well.


----------



## traczu

double post.


----------



## Teckyisagudboy

I see! I always assumed it would be too thick to fit under the watch, causing unnecessary tension. Anyway, good for you!


----------



## Jbro3

An Old Gem.


----------



## heboil

Roman Odessa said:


> Hi all! Would be much appreciated for your advice! Have an option of buying a watch for 1600 on a sailcloth or 1800 on a mesh. Mesh is musthave for me so I consider either this 1800 with Longines mesh or buy a 1600 option and a thick Staib 4.5 mm wich will result in same amount. If anyone tried both original and Staib meshes how would you compare them? Many thanks in advance!


Take the mesh. I have had both and the original is far nicer. It also tapers which I think looks better than the parallel mesh. As that to the signed clasp and you have a winner.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## antsio100

Roman Odessa said:


> Hi all! Would be much appreciated for your advice! Have an option of buying a watch for 1600 on a sailcloth or 1800 on a mesh. Mesh is musthave for me so I consider either this 1800 with Longines mesh or buy a 1600 option and a thick Staib 4.5 mm wich will result in same amount. If anyone tried both original and Staib meshes how would you compare them? Many thanks in advance!


I think i read somewhere that the original mesh is from Staib.:-s
I only have the original so i can't compare, but i know for sure that is very well built and worth it.


----------



## traczu




----------



## antsio100

traczu said:


>


Amazing color matching!


----------



## traczu

Thanks, I really love this pair. I guess it is now my favourite strap for LLD


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

(Let me preface this by just saying that I only started wearing a watch in February). I am really interested in getting an LLD, and am leaning towards a brand new one. I saw that on the Longines website that the brand new ones are $2300/2400 retail, but just Googling you'll see other watch dealers selling them brand new for ~$1550.

Am I correct to assume that these should never be purchased at their full retail price? Is buying a brand new LLD with the date even worth it? (I have yet to spend more than $300 on a watch; thinking about buying one of these for an upcoming life milestone).

Also, in the course of my little internet research I learned that up until ~2013(?), Longines used to manufacture one with no date? How much do those usually go for?


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

(Double post)


----------



## Teckyisagudboy

1) "Never" is a strong word. If you want complete 100% peace to sleep at night with your purchases then best go for AD's.
2) There have been multiple threads discussing this.
3) Grey markets are what you saw that were selling for $1550. Grey's are authentic but bought in bulk hence cheaper selling prices. Obviously they can have fakes too so you should do a ton of referencing.

P.S. Bought mine from a Grey. Used my warranty once already and everything checked out 100%. Granted I DO live in Switzerland so it was fast and easy...
Goodluck!


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

Teckyisagudboy said:


> 1) "Never" is a strong word. If you want complete 100% peace to sleep at night with your purchases then best go for AD's.
> 2) There have been multiple threads discussing this.
> 3) Grey markets are what you saw that were selling for $1550. Grey's are authentic but bought in bulk hence cheaper selling prices. Obviously they can have fakes too so you should do a ton of referencing.
> 
> P.S. Bought mine from a Grey. Used my warranty once already and everything checked out 100%. Granted I DO live in Switzerland so it was fast and easy...
> Goodluck!


Thanks! (Sorry for the double post by the way).


----------



## TKiteCD

I would be all over this Longines if they just nixed the date. I know they had one without a date at some point, and going back to it would be awesome in my opinion. Cool watch though.


----------



## wis_dad

traczu said:


>


Wow! I just may have to buy that strap after seeing this picture.


----------



## traczu

Aid1987 said:


> Wow! I just may have to buy that strap after seeing this picture.


Go for it  it is really great match with LLD. And great option for the Summer.


----------



## antsio100

traczu said:


> Go for it  it is really great match with LLD. And great option for the Summer.


What strap is it?


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

SO, I went to my local Longines Boutique and tried on the LLD, both with the leather strap and the rubber strap. I was mesmerized by that SHINE and am now planning to buy one there in early September. This will be my first expensive watch (aforementioned: I have not spent more than $300 for a watch as of yet).

Obviously I will be contemplating this throughout August but does anyone have advice for how I should/should not proceed?


----------



## traczu

antsio100 said:


> What strap is it?


Erika's Originals Sahara MN


----------



## Ulotny




----------



## wis_dad

Ulotny said:


>


Tell me the brand of that rubber, now!


----------



## stipebst

Also would like to know what rubber is that
Thanks


----------



## Ulotny

Haha, its Bonetto 314 on the left side


----------



## takeox

Hey there,

just bought a LLD from 2014. Super happy with it after years of having an eye on it. I started with a Stowa Marine Automatic which I had to sell to get a Sinn 556A. The Sinn I sold in order to be able to afford the LLD. If I had the money, I would still own the Stowa and the Sinn. Both very special and beautiful watches. But the LLD ... here we go finally:

(the original strap fell apart, so I ordered a bunch of new straps. The grey Hirsch Lord just arrived


----------



## takeox

Hello there, just bought the LLD and already have concerns ... not sure if justified. Maybe you can help me?

The LLD is from 2014. It has no scratches at all, seems to be in a mint condition. But I am not sure about the crowns:

The bezel crown seems to „lock“ firmly when screwed down. To open it, it takes a little effort. 

But with the movement crown it’s different:
It doesn’t seem to lock. It’s way easier to unscrew it compared to the bezel crown.

Could you share your experience with the crowns on the LLD?

Anyhow I think I should bring it to a Longines dealer to be sure ...


----------



## traczu




----------



## petesavva

Man, I love this watch! Had an opportunity to buy from an AD for a low price and pulled out at the last second. Now I find myself looking to trade a breitling evo for one of these....


----------



## oso2276

At the beach









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## antsio100

Oh yes, here is another one:


----------



## sfl1979

takeox said:


> Hello there, just bought the LLD and already have concerns ... not sure if justified. Maybe you can help me?
> 
> The LLD is from 2014. It has no scratches at all, seems to be in a mint condition. But I am not sure about the crowns:
> 
> The bezel crown seems to „lock" firmly when screwed down. To open it, it takes a little effort.
> 
> But with the movement crown it's different:
> It doesn't seem to lock. It's way easier to unscrew it compared to the bezel crown.
> 
> Could you share your experience with the crowns on the LLD?
> 
> Anyhow I think I should bring it to a Longines dealer to be sure ...


I never had any issues with the double crowns. I would bring it to a local Longines dealer. I assume it will be an easy fix.


----------



## sfl1979

takeox said:


> Hello there, just bought the LLD and already have concerns ... not sure if justified. Maybe you can help me?
> 
> The LLD is from 2014. It has no scratches at all, seems to be in a mint condition. But I am not sure about the crowns:
> 
> The bezel crown seems to „lock" firmly when screwed down. To open it, it takes a little effort.
> 
> But with the movement crown it's different:
> It doesn't seem to lock. It's way easier to unscrew it compared to the bezel crown.
> 
> Could you share your experience with the crowns on the LLD?
> 
> Anyhow I think I should bring it to a Longines dealer to be sure ...


I never had any issues with the double crowns. I would bring it to a local Longines dealer. I assume it will be an easy fix.


----------



## OldBigMouth

I am new to mine, but I can say that I have almost the reverse experience. The Bezel crown locks down, and turns easily. The movement crown locks down OK, but it seems to take considerably more effort (relatively speaking) to screw it back in. It locks down OK. It sounds like it is still winding the movement while I screw it back in.


----------



## wis_dad

First time an a bracelet


----------



## traczu

Aid1987 said:


> First time an a bracelet


Nice, what bracelet is it? Watchgecko?


----------



## wis_dad

traczu said:


> Nice, what bracelet is it? Watchgecko?


It is.

I've had it almost exclusively on my SARB065 but suddenly realised it would probably suit the vintage vibe of the LLD as a well.


----------



## traczu

Aid1987 said:


> It is.
> 
> I've had it almost exclusively on my SARB065 but suddenly realised it would probably suit the vintage vibe of the LLD as a well.


That's what I thought 

Thanks, it fits LLD really well.

I will think about getting it as well. The only problem is that I have ca. 10 straps for this Longines


----------



## wis_dad

traczu said:


> That's what I thought
> 
> Thanks, it fits LLD really well.
> 
> I will think about getting it as well. The only problem is that I have ca. 10 straps for this Longines


I really need more straps as everything else I own is 20mm.

I have one leather and a few natos. I find that leather straps need to be padded to offset the long lug to lug which is made more noticeable by the fact that the spring bar holes are set in quite close to the case.


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

Still considering buying one. I tried one on for the second time today. Everytime I look at photos of them on here and on Instagram, and then read about how some people think the watch is too big due to the lug size, I get worried that it'll be too big for my wrist. Then each time I have tried it on and examined it closely in person, it looks much smaller than the photos suggest. Just a reflection.


----------



## Karrhhu

Beautiful photos! Which year's model is this? The model currently on sale does not have the "30 bar (300 meter)" text.


----------



## Karrhhu

Beautiful photos! Which year's model is this? The model currently on sale does not have the "30 bar (300 meter)" text.



various121 said:


> View attachment 798756
> 
> View attachment 798757
> 
> View attachment 798758


----------



## bbjai

I have relatively small wrist size and I am thinking about getting the LLD 36mm in mother of pearl when it gets released. Is the ETA 2000 just as robust as the ETA 2824 in the normal LLD. I have a 6.25inch wrist. I also wanted a different colour than black as my current collection is mostly black dials.


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

I've been going around ADs in NYC recently and noticed that none of them have the Legend Diver in stock (except the 59th St. Bloomingdales, which has one that looks kind of crapped up from the amount of customers that have tried it on and played with it). The Longines Boutique in the WTC/Occulus mall had one (and only one) when I checked back in late July, and I notice too that a lot of the online grey market dealers are suddenly out of them.

Is this significant? Or are these just in high demand right now? I know the 36mm versions are coming out soon but i'm just surprised I can't find this watch readily available anywhere in Manhattan.


----------



## Tommyboy8585

Here's my contribution


----------



## ronsetoe

camo pants and a leather NATO. I guess it fits? good looking watch though


----------



## sfl1979




----------



## Jugend

Quick question i am struggling to find the answer to from online resources. MY LLD has picked up microscopic scrathes on the crystal. I am saying mycroscopic since they are visible only under the absolute light of the afternoon summer sun or a torch under a shallow angle. THe scratches are also in different directions to each other. I wonder if there is some outer layer of antireflex that i am degrading with my daily use (similar to the one on my glasses). wearing conditions for me are a doctors office and the original box for storage(comapring to my bog standard 6 year old TIssot that has a like-new glass). Any ideas ? Cheers.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## ChrisMia

^^^
Looks great! 

Has anyone else been told that the 36mm LDD is Europe-only? I was in a well-respected shop in the DMV last week, and the salesperson told me that they'd only be able to special order one, because it's not coming to the U.S. market.


----------



## Sebast975

ChrisMia said:


> ^^^
> Looks great!
> 
> Has anyone else been told that the 36mm LDD is Europe-only? I was in a well-respected shop in the DMV last week, and the salesperson told me that they'd only be able to special order one, because it's not coming to the U.S. market.


My AD here in Denver says they're getting them after the new year. Supposed to get them last month but some production delays.


----------



## ChrisMia

Sebast975 said:


> My AD here in Denver says they're getting them after the new year. Supposed to get them last month but some production delays.


Good to know. Seemed odd that they were now showing up on the U.S. website, but weren't going to be available in this market. Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Moonshine Runner




----------



## stipebst

If someone have a spare buckle for LLD I need one
Thanks


----------



## brandonskinner

Happy Sunday everyone









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## stipebst

OEM mesh is beauty....









Poslano sa mog SM-N950U koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## cherrybombs9898

Does anyone know the maker of this strap?


----------



## cherrybombs9898

It seems like people are sourcing inexpensive Legend Divers from Korea. Does anyone know the story behind that?


----------



## heboil




----------



## brandonskinner

cherrybombs9898 said:


> Does anyone know the maker of this strap?
> 
> View attachment 13675105


Maybe Gunny from Indo?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner

Not sure if the above post was a Gunny, strap but I'm positive this one is!









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonshine Runner

stipebst said:


> If someone have a spare buckle for LLD I need one
> Thanks


If you don't get one here, your authorized dealer will surely order one for you. The parts number is L649.124.616, the price in Europe is 55.00 € incl. tax, so it shouldn't be more expensive in the USA than 60.00 $.


----------



## ped

I have spent the last year or so wearing other watches here and there, but recently rediscovered my LLD. I nearly sold it at one point; glad I didn't. I love it on this great strap, I also have it in brown, sand, olive, orange and blue!
https://www.watchgecko.com/nylon-sport-b-2-leather-lined.php


----------



## Moonshine Runner




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## ronsetoe

Out on a walk in the snow with my Saint Bernard


----------



## K2LINOS

My new addition!!!Love it!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevencjain

MDT IT said:


>


Wow! What bracelet is this? I must buy one.


----------



## gkblues

K2LINOS said:


> My new addition!!!Love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Μεγειες

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## ped




----------



## K2LINOS

Good evening!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jorgie

It’s my 3rd time selling and buying this watch back and I can’t seem to get enough of it!


----------



## Kevirk

I finally got one. Love it.... on a Erikas original MN


----------



## MDT IT

Hi


----------



## blair.d.new

LLD needs the skin Diver to go with it.









Sent from my moto g(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmTheFace

ronsetoe said:


> Out on a walk in the snow with my Saint Bernard


What does the dog wear?


----------



## ufkynl22

stipebst said:


> Anybody
> Please send me link for buy milanese
> Cant find one and really want it
> Thanks


So do ı m search and couldnt find. Anyone knows about this??

SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## stipebst

ufkynl22 said:


> So do ı m search and couldnt find. Anyone knows about this??
> 
> SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


I bought myself one 
It is awesome


----------



## ufkynl22

stipebst said:


> I bought myself one
> It is awesome


Lucky man.
How much did u pay? And had did find?

SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Tommyboy8585

Hers mine on rubber.


----------



## heboil

Yesterday...










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil

Two new looks.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## stipebst

ufkynl22 said:


> Lucky man.
> How much did u pay? And had did find?
> 
> SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


Sold my old LLD and buy new one with milanese 
Mesh itself is pretty much expensive (500€)


----------



## arcadelt

How good is the Longines Legend Diver no date when compared to the original 7150-2...and way cheaper too!


----------



## heboil

arcadelt said:


> How good is the Longines Legend Diver no date when compared to the original 7150-2...and way cheaper too!


That looks amazeballs. Thoughts on the bracelet? It's not a solid end link, but is it jiggly or noisy? That has held me back from picking it up... flashbacks to to Seiko skx007 jubilee bracelet.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## arcadelt

heboil said:


> That looks amazeballs. Thoughts on the bracelet? It's not a solid end link, but is it jiggly or noisy? That has held me back from picking it up... flashbacks to to Seiko skx007 jubilee bracelet.


It's actually very good and not "jiggly or noisy" at all. It comes with a couple of very thick spring bars and Uncle Seiko has good instructions to explain how to squeeze the endlinks to get a nice tight fit. I just fitted mine straight from the pack and it could use a bit more adjustment, but I'm very happy as it is. In fact, I've had a bit of luck with open endlinks of late.

Warning: Non-LLD content.


----------



## K4neX

Has anyone tried or purchased the 36mm version? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## blair.d.new

On Colareb Siena black. Great strap and the off white highlight strip matches the dial markers well.









Sent from my moto g(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim




----------



## Tommyboy8585




----------



## MDT IT

Shark and Legend is love....


----------



## heboil

Chevron.










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ped

Nice, where’s that from?


----------



## ped

Nice, where’s that from?


----------



## heboil

ped said:


> Nice, where's that from?


The strap is from Crown and Buckle.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## blair.d.new

heboil said:


> Chevron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Which colour Chevron is that from their lineup? It's a good match for the LLD. Thanks

Sent from my moto g(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ufkynl22

With light brown

SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## ufkynl22

ufkynl22 said:


> With light brown
> 
> SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


 sorry









SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Tommyboy8585

Got my bead of rice. I know the date and time aren't right but was really excited to post this.


----------



## soubido

Love the LLD on this bracelet


----------



## ufkynl22

Kevirk said:


> I finally got one. Love it.... on a Erikas original MN
> View attachment 13829643


Hi. How can ı get it?

SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## traczu

I have decided to return to LLD


----------



## heboil

Here's mine on a B&R waterproof.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

heboil said:


> Here's mine on a B&R waterproof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Sailcloth or sailcloth like? Anyway, that's a handsome combo. Looking good.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## joeyramen

Izzy_Does_It said:


> Sailcloth or sailcloth like? Anyway, that's a handsome combo. Looking good.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I believe it's sailcloth-like. The description on their website says it's made from polyurethane. Still looks great!

https://www.bandrbands.com/black-waterproof-watch-band-white-stitch.aspx


----------



## joeyramen

Izzy_Does_It said:


> Sailcloth or sailcloth like? Anyway, that's a handsome combo. Looking good.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I believe it's sailcloth-like. The description on their website says it's made from polyurethane. Still looks great!

https://www.bandrbands.com/black-waterproof-watch-band-white-stitch.aspx


----------



## heboil

joeyramen said:


> I believe it's sailcloth-like. The description on their website says it's made from polyurethane. Still looks great!
> 
> https://www.bandrbands.com/black-waterproof-watch-band-white-stitch.aspx


Yes... sorry for the delay. I think it is a stamped pattern in rubber. It was my replacement for the old OEM. It is thicker, fits the lugs better and is waterproof. Love it.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil

And yesterday's option.










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## begioxx

Hi, all. I want to buy the buckle original for LLD. My watch lost the buckle. 
Can you tell me where to buy it at a good price? I have searched on Ebay but the price is very high. Thankyou very much.


----------



## arcadelt

begioxx said:


> Hi, all. I want to buy the buckle original for LLD. My watch lost the buckle.
> Can you tell me where to buy it at a good price? I have searched on Ebay but the price is very high. Thankyou very much.


Try a Boutique. I found their prices were lower than eBay for straps and bracelets, so it may be for a buckle too.


----------



## joeyramen

Just got a photo from the service center in Miami - it's nice to know my watch is in good hands.


----------



## ufkynl22

Hi guys. I want to aşk what iş the LLD's pin buckle's widith? Is it 20 or 22?
Ty

SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## K4neX

Received the bracelet from Uncle Seiko today, absolutely disappointed with the quality for the price charged, there are still flash on the rice beads and the long rice beads connecting to the end links look like they are made with mismatched molds. The only good thing about this bracelet is the weigh and slim profile.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## arcadelt

K4neX said:


> Received the bracelet from Uncle Seiko today, absolutely disappointed with the quality for the price charged...


I actually thought the price and quality was pretty good. Perhaps I got one from a different batch.


----------



## ped

ufkynl22 said:


> Hi guys. I want to aşk what iş the LLD's pin buckle's widith? Is it 20 or 22?
> Ty
> 
> SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


20mm buckle.


----------



## ufkynl22

New strap. What do u think guys?









SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## heboil

On a tropic.










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Emancipator12

Picked up my LLD yesterday.
Second hand, but very well looked after, and newly serviced.

I had a urban camo nato strap I had to try out..
I kind of like it.


----------



## ufkynl22

Anyone know LLD MILANESE braclet code?
L....... ??

SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## arcadelt

ufkynl22 said:


> Anyone know LLD MILANESE braclet code?


L600152016 and L600152017, but I don't know the difference between the two.


----------



## ufkynl22

arcadelt said:


> L600152016 and L600152017, but I don't know the difference between the two.


Ty

SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Stevencjain

heboil said:


> On a tropic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Great shot


----------



## mikeykx

Hey all, just recently bought a brand new Legend Diver, joining the family! Question is, does the legend diver always come in a huge oversized presentation box? Mine brand new came in a smaller Longines cream colored smaller box with the Longines plate at the front and the thick instruction manual in bottom slot. 
(This is in NY, USA). 

The jeweler is AD for many Swatch group brands but not specifically listed for Longines, so that paired with the smaller box than what I’ve seen reviews on YouTube (mind you only reviews from 2017 and 2018) have all shown a huge oversized box. Any tips on authentication? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arcadelt

mikeykx said:


> Hey all, just recently bought a brand new Legend Diver, joining the family! Question is, does the legend diver always come in a huge oversized presentation box? Mine brand new came in a smaller Longines cream colored smaller box with the Longines plate at the front and the thick instruction manual in bottom slot.
> (This is in NY, USA).
> 
> The jeweler is AD for many Swatch group brands but not specifically listed for Longines, so that paired with the smaller box than what I've seen reviews on YouTube (mind you only reviews from 2017 and 2018) have all shown a huge oversized box. Any tips on authentication?


They all originally came in the big box, but it is possible that new ones do not. Hopefully someone who has bought new recently will chime in.


----------



## b.watcher

arcadelt said:


> They all originally came in the big box, but it is possible that new ones do not. Hopefully someone who has bought new recently will chime in.


Well, i bought mine back in january and it indeed came in a big, nice wooden box. That thing the other guy was describing sounds to me more like the small travel case that gets sometimes delivered with the original box for free...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mikeykx

b.watcher said:


> Well, i bought mine back in january and it indeed came in a big, nice wooden box. That thing the other guy was describing sounds to me more like the small travel case that gets sometimes delivered with the original box for free...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


Any tips on how I can verify if my LLD is indeed authentic? Nothing throws me off except for this smaller box, but not an expert on Longines either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arcadelt

mikeykx said:


> Any tips on how I can verify if my LLD is indeed authentic? Nothing throws me off except for this smaller box, but not an expert on Longines either.


I've not seen a fake of these, and I doubt there would be sufficient margin in it to attract the replica manufacturers. Boxes are swapped all the time by both dealers and sellers, so you should not take that as an obvious sign something is wrong. However, if you remain concerned, you can verify your watch by taking it to a Longines dealing and asking them to authenticate it.

That's the limit of discussion we can have on the matter, as fakes are not allowed to be discussed on this forum and we don't want to risk this very long and valuable thread being closed.


----------



## ufkynl22

Finally ı get my mesh to legend..









SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## b.watcher

mikeykx said:


> Any tips on how I can verify if my LLD is indeed authentic? Nothing throws me off except for this smaller box, but not an expert on Longines either.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Run the serial number by longines to verify it. Besides that all you can do is send it in and have it checked i guess. But it s true, i also don t think that propper fakes of those watches exist.


----------



## b.watcher

mikeykx said:


> Any tips on how I can verify if my LLD is indeed authentic? Nothing throws me off except for this smaller box, but not an expert on Longines either.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Run the serial number by longines to verify it. Besides that all you can do is send it in and have it checked i guess. But it s true, i also don t think that propper fakes of those watches exist.


----------



## mikeykx

arcadelt said:


> I've not seen a fake of these, and I doubt there would be sufficient margin in it to attract the replica manufacturers. Boxes are swapped all the time by both dealers and sellers, so you should not take that as an obvious sign something is wrong. However, if you remain concerned, you can verify your watch by taking it to a Longines dealing and asking them to authenticate it.
> 
> That's the limit of discussion we can have on the matter, as fakes are not allowed to be discussed on this forum and we don't want to risk this very long and valuable thread being closed.


Thanks for the feedback! Want to stay respectful of the forum. I agree, I doubt there would be such high level fakes like this either for this model and I heard boxes could be random for the LLD as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## APPRF

Just bought this gorgeous watch yesterday and I like it so much. I have mainly Rolex watches and was at the Rolex dealer yesterday asking about a hard to find model that I wanted for a long time, but still they didn't get it. I left the Rolex shop and decided to look at other brands. went to the Breitling shop then the Longines and asked the salesman for their popular models and he showed me the Diver. I immediately fell in love. I need help from fellow owners here. I'm looking for a bulky brown or black leather strap with a deployment buckle. Any suggestion where I can find it? And what size buckle end and watch end and width etc.


----------



## APPRF

B&R Bands brown alligator leather deployment strap on Diver.


----------



## brookwood1971

*Re: Longines Legend Diver Movement*

So a quick question.

I have been offered a LLD 42mm no date at a reasonable price. I am tempted to buy but wanted a question answered first.

On the time setting crown (4 o'clock), once the crown is unlocked, does it pull out to 1 position or 2 positions for the time setting. As it is a 2824/2 derived movement, I want to know if Longines adapted it to take away the date setting crown position.

It matters to me because if it had 2 positions for this crow, i.e. the first for the date (even thought it is a no date watch) and the second for the time, I just would not buy it.

This would mean that Longines have just covered up the date wheel, which would put me off.

Anyway, answers appreciated.


----------



## arcadelt

*Re: Longines Legend Diver Movement*



brookwood1971 said:


> On the time setting crown (4 o'clock), once the crown is unlocked, does it pull out to 1 position or 2 positions for the time setting. As it is a 2824/2 derived movement, I want to know if Longines adapted it to take away the date setting crown position.


It has just one position. In fact, that is the way you can tell an original from a modded watch, unless of course the modder has modified the movement too (which I have seen as well).


----------



## ufkynl22

Cheers..









SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Contaygious

Wow I think I've been living under a rock or something. I have a watch collection, but never liked longines. Just saw this diver on a bracelet and ordered 5 minutes after. OMG it's so nice I had no idea Longines were this good for this price. Getting mine in 3 days woot!

Also, is it possible to buy the textured strap from.the pvd one? How do you buy oem straps? Don't see any anywhere.


----------



## arcadelt

Contaygious said:


> Also, is it possible to buy the textured strap from.the pvd one? How do you buy oem straps? Don't see any anywhere.


You should be able to order it at the same place you bought your watch.


----------



## Contaygious

Thanks but I bought online and they don't sell straps that I can see. I'll try a dealer I guess.


----------



## Heljestrand

1,612 days ago I traded away my original “Mini Grail” the Longines Legend Diver. Always regretted that hasty move. I now have it’s replacement headed my way. Will update upon arrival.


----------



## Contaygious

Lol. Why did you trade it?


----------



## Heljestrand

Contaygious said:


> Lol. Why did you trade it?


I was in my early days of flipping way too quickly. I traded it for a ORIS Maldives diver and received some cash to boot. Broke even with that deal and quickly sold the ORIS. Probably 40-50 watches since. Have missed the LLD ever since. Life would have been much easier keeping that late December 2014 LLD purchase and logging off. (not to mention thousands of dollars spent since)


----------



## Contaygious

wow since you have worn 40-50 watches since and still like it then I am really excited for mine to arrive this week  I'm not a flipper ha.


----------



## ped

Heljestrand said:


> I was in my early days of flipping way too quickly. I traded it for a ORIS Maldives diver and received some cash to boot. Broke even with that deal and quickly sold the ORIS. Probably 40-50 watches since. Have missed the LLD ever since. Life would have been much easier keeping that late December 2014 LLD purchase and logging off. (not to mention thousands of dollars spent since)


Interesting story - I nearly sold my ND LLD twice, but something said don't.. I've had it ten years now and have recently decided to keep it as my only watch because like you I got a bit silly with flipping and chasing, when the perfect watch was right under my nose.


----------



## Heljestrand

My "re-buy" after 4 1/2 years.


----------



## Heljestrand

07/21/2019


----------



## Heljestrand

Getting service done at Cadillac dealer. Thanks OnStar.


----------



## Contaygious

Just got mine woot! Do I have to pay to adjust the bracelet? I thought it was easy to do...guess I mistook it for another mesh that slides easily to adjust...


----------



## Contaygious

Dang these are long lugs on my 7 inch wrist. Banging into my wrist bones but trying to get used to it. Funny it's not even close to my heaviest watch but sure feels like it..m


----------



## Sonder




----------



## Heljestrand

LLD on Monday


----------



## Heljestrand

Casual elegance


----------



## brandonskinner

No date for moi









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

brandonskinner said:


> No date for moi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


You don't see many "no-dates" posted. I would have preferred your version.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Heljestrand

Acknowledged classic


----------



## ludawg23

If anyone is interested - selling my No-Date on reddit.

Local NYC pick up if you're in the area.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watchexchange/comments/cmrh07


----------



## ludawg23

dupe


----------



## Heljestrand

Adriatic Blue Cadillac morning dew


----------



## Heljestrand

After a handful of days off the wrist, back on for a stormy Florida afternoon.


----------



## YepJ

So for those of you who had issues with the internal bezel shifting, is there a fix for it? Did your watchmaker or the Swatch Group Service Center have any solutions? My LLD-ND has the annoying bezel shifting problem and is currently getting an overhaul by the SGSC. I will make sure to report what they were able to do with it - assuming they can fix it. My biggest dilemma is what to do with the watch if it can't be fixed because 1) It's really annoying and 2) it's still a tool watch meant to work reliably while diving. Sure, I will never go diving with it (or go diving period as the ocean freaks me out). But at the end of the day, a watch should do the job it was designed to do and a diver with a wonky bezel is simply unacceptable. I will bother Longines to no end if this issue can't get resolved.


----------



## b.watcher

YepJ said:


> So for those of you who had issues with the internal bezel shifting, is there a fix for it? Did your watchmaker or the Swatch Group Service Center have any solutions? My LLD-ND has the annoying bezel shifting problem and is currently getting an overhaul by the SGSC. I will make sure to report what they were able to do with it - assuming they can fix it. My biggest dilemma is what to do with the watch if it can't be fixed because 1) It's really annoying and 2) it's still a tool watch meant to work reliably while diving. Sure, I will never go diving with it (or go diving period as the ocean freaks me out). But at the end of the day, a watch should do the job it was designed to do and a diver with a wonky bezel is simply unacceptable. I will bother Longines to no end if this issue can't get resolved.


I have no idea what you re talking about. I have mine since last january and everything works perfect....

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## YepJ

Some people have had issues with their bezels shifting while being active or sometimes if they were in cars that were vibrating, etc. I thought it only applied to those who have the older No Date models like me but I've heard some people with more recent date models have had the same issue. Hopefully yours is okay. But one way to test it is to lightly tap the side of the case just above the top crown - of course with the crown screwed down. Tap it repeatedly and see if the bezel shifts either way from the 12 o'clock position. Doesn't have to be hard taps but multiple.


----------



## b.watcher

YepJ said:


> Some people have had issues with their bezels shifting while being active or sometimes if they were in cars that were vibrating, etc. I thought it only applied to those who have the older No Date models like me but I've heard some people with more recent date models have had the same issue. Hopefully yours is okay. But one way to test it is to lightly tap the side of the case just above the top crown - of course with the crown screwed down. Tap it repeatedly and see if the bezel shifts either way from the 12 o'clock position. Doesn't have to be hard taps but multiple.


Just did that and thankfully nothing happend. My version is the latest model with the new movement. Maybe they resolved the issue with that model.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ufkynl22

Hi to all









SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## ped

YepJ said:


> So for those of you who had issues with the internal bezel shifting, is there a fix for it? Did your watchmaker or the Swatch Group Service Center have any solutions? My LLD-ND has the annoying bezel shifting problem and is currently getting an overhaul by the SGSC. I will make sure to report what they were able to do with it - assuming they can fix it. My biggest dilemma is what to do with the watch if it can't be fixed because 1) It's really annoying and 2) it's still a tool watch meant to work reliably while diving. Sure, I will never go diving with it (or go diving period as the ocean freaks me out). But at the end of the day, a watch should do the job it was designed to do and a diver with a wonky bezel is simply unacceptable. I will bother Longines to no end if this issue can't get resolved.


I've been through a few issues with this.

My bezel didn't shift as such but it made a clicking noise when the watch is shaken up and down; definitely not the sound of the rotor (as my watchmaker had be believe and fitted a new rotor bearing which didn't help). I sent it then to a different watchmaker who said there was some play where the bezel hits the glass. He 'locked' the bezel in place and removed the pinion which moves it, saying it was totally reversible. I got the watch back, bezel fixed, no clicking, I didn't mind losing the function as I never used it anyway. However I found the dial wasn't installed perfectly straight. I took it to the first watchmaker again (he's local) who said he'd straighten it; whilst he was, he found the pinion removed by the last guy was literally snapped off, not removed properly or reversibly.

Getting pissed off now, and finding that the last guy who was meant to straighten the dial basically didn't;t move it at all, I just sent it to Longines who currently have the watch. I just want it fixed properly again, but I'm preparing myself for it to come back like it was right at the beginning; with a clicky bezel. If it does i'll be livid, because I've had it for ten years without a problem.

I'll keep you updated anyway, fingers crossed Longines can sort it all.


----------



## YepJ

I'll do likewise. Wish I knew about this issue before I purchased it (I'm the second owner). Problem is I really love the ND version and have been wanting it for a long time. Anyway, we'll see if a fix can be made. If Longines managed to fix the bezel issue on it's current production, I can't see why they wouldn't just install that system into my watch. If there's no way it can be fixed I'll just have to let it go because it'll irk me every time I wear it.


----------



## heboil

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

09.07.19


----------



## b.watcher

Have it since january and love it like on day one









Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## riceknight




----------



## gaetano.ricci

just bought...









Inviato dal mio BLA-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Contaygious

Anyone else getting pinches from the bracelet under the clasp? I love the look of it, but man when the watch moves I feel it


----------



## gaetano.ricci

Contaygious said:


> Anyone else getting pinches from the bracelet under the clasp? I love the look of it, but man when the watch moves I feel it


mine not.. may be is better check the bracelet and clasp for some imperfections...
in alternative, to avoid the problem, here with nato strap... 









Inviato dal mio BLA-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner

Daily driver









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Last Sunday in September


----------



## ped

Just got one back from Longines who carried out a service. very happy.

I'm about to go on holiday with it again and usually I wear it on a NATO for swimming etc - but I wondered if anyone has tried it on a Hirsch PURE strap? Any pictures? Can you use the standard buckle? (I know it's a 20mm buckle but doe sit 'sit well' on the strap once done up?)

Cheers


----------



## YepJ

Was the Swatch Group Service Center resolve your bezel issue or that clicking sound?


----------



## ped

YepJ said:


> Was the Swatch Group Service Center resolve your bezel issue or that clicking sound?


Yes, the bezel was fixed completely and without charge even though a new crown and pinion was fitted. I still hear a click when I shake the watch but I'm now wondering if it's always been the case - Longines said the watch was now 100% factory spec and the work is guaranteed for two years I think. So now I'm just going to wear it and enjoy it again.


----------



## Heljestrand

LLD in early October


----------



## ped

Guys if you loved the original sailcloth strap like I did but found it too flimsy you should get one of these - it's excellent. Fully waterproof, 22/18mm taper, cream stitching which matches perfectly and it has quick release bars. It's also about half the price of the original Longines item.

https://www.watchgecko.com/zuludiver-quick-release-sailcloth-padded-divers-watch-strap

I also have the 'new' version of the Longines sailcloth type strap and it's OK but the backing is already starting to crack. The item above has no material backing and should last ages.

Thought you LLD fans might like to know!


----------



## Heljestrand

Continuing to bond with my second one after flipping my original one close to 5 years ago. Today, very casual on grey NATO.


----------



## Peter2500

I owned one from 2010 to 2017 and I still miss it. But I agree with you about that OEM strap which is (was) very poor quality - after my third one (specifically pin hole tear) in less than two years of (rotated) wear, I went aftermarket. Always loved the hatched buckle though...


----------



## panucorodolfo

Love this one









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad




----------



## ufkynl22

Hi folks..









SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## APPRF

Diver on Panerai Rubber Strap


----------



## Lance1990

Hey all, just picked up my LD from a local AD only a few days ago. Have noticed the inner rotating bezel clicks when turning (in either direction). Is this expected behaviour? I tested one out about a year ago but can’t remember if it did the same thing.


----------



## b.watcher

Does it just click or move as well? And are you sure that it is not just the rotor turning?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lance1990

b.watcher said:


> Does it just click or move as well? And are you sure that it is not just the rotor turning?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


Clicks and moves, and yeah 100% certain it's not the rotor.


----------



## b.watcher

Others here reportet to have the samd issue, the moving of the internal bezel anyway. I have mine since last january and never noticed amything like that. If you ve got it new you should send it in for repair or exchange.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lance1990

So when to the AD this morning showed them what was going on. They had no idea, they didn’t have any other LDs in stock. So they called their other store and had the manager check an LD there. She says that one doesn’t click so they’ll get the manager to bring it up to my store so we they can replace it. Just went to pick it up, it does the same damn thing! Granted not quite as loud but it’s still there. I’m either the unluckiest guy in the world or this is a new feature. 🙉


----------



## b.watcher

That must be indeed unlucky. Mine doesn t click and doesn t move even when i knock on the case with a finger. 
That can t be a new feature since the bezel shouldn t move when aligned with the minute hand, otherwise it sould defeat the purpose. I would contact longines directly if i was you.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lance1990

b.watcher said:


> That must be indeed unlucky. Mine doesn t click and doesn t move even when i knock on the case with a finger.
> That can t be a new feature since the bezel shouldn t move when aligned with the minute hand, otherwise it sould defeat the purpose. I would contact longines directly if i was you.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


Sorry I realised I wrote that kinda confusingly. The bezel doesn't tend to move on it's own. But it does click when rotating the bezel.


----------



## APPRF

Yes it clicks but can barely hear it. I can hear it if I put the watch near my ears. I don't think it's a problem, all moving dials click when you move them, even on other watch brands.


----------



## b.watcher

Lance1990 said:


> Sorry I realised I wrote that kinda confusingly. The bezel doesn't tend to move on it's own. But it does click when rotating the bezel.


As just said by someone else: the clicking is normal. But since here have been reports abut the bezel moving on it s own i was referring to that. So no worries then, all good i d say 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lance1990

APPRF said:


> Yes it clicks but can barely hear it. I can hear it if I put the watch near my ears. I don't think it's a problem, all moving dials click when you move them, even on other watch brands.


Yeah so the first one my wife could hear on the other side of the couch. The new one is quieter and seem to be getting more quite each time I use it.


----------



## APPRF

Wifes can hear everything


----------



## APPRF

I'm looking for a premium quality black rubber strap that will fit on my diver. Appreciate your suggestions.


----------



## Lance1990

What kind of accuracy are people getting on their LDs?


----------



## ped

Re the click thing. I’ve had mine ten years and I thought it had started to click. I sent it to Longines who returned it after a service and it was the same. I sent it back and they returned it saying it was normal. All very nice. I wore I for two days after and completely forgot all about it, realising that it probably had done so for ten years but I just never noticed it. So I’m happy. Come to think of it I can recall when I first bought the watch that the exact position of the 12 marker would seem to wander a mm or so sometimes so it must have moved freely to some degree and therefore must have been clicking too. But it’s such a small thing that in practice I simply don’t notice or care about now I know how happy I’ve been with the watch for so long. Maybe I’ve got less things to worry about now which is a nice thought in fact.


----------



## ufkynl22

Longines dress diver 









SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## hrasco185

36 mm Variety









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlisnet

I am glad to join the club









This baby is gorgeous!


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

One more pic of the LD on the wrist again today.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino888

just got mine yesterday!


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad




----------



## Zilmar

wis_dad said:


>


What is your wrist measurements and is that a 35mm?


----------



## wis_dad

Zilmar said:


> What is your wrist measurements and is that a 35mm?


Full size 42mm and my wrists are about 6.75".


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zilmar

wis_dad said:


> Full size 42mm and my wrists are about 6.75".


You carry it off well.


----------



## wis_dad

Zilmar said:


> You carry it off well.


Thanks mate. It does wear large but I think it wears better than most people think but it's hard to capture in photos.


----------



## wis_dad

asrar.merchant said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That strap is lovely!


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## APPRF

This LLD can take on most straps and still look good. I love it.


----------



## Heljestrand

LLD weekend casual vibe


----------



## Chmate

Hi all, long-time lurker here that recently jumped ship and bought an LLD as well (love it!).

I noticed today that screwing down the bottom crown (time adjustment) feels grindy—while I believe this used to feel very smooth. It feels and sounds like the winding mechanism is still engaged while screwing down the crown (all the way; it does not disengage at all), and I had not noticed this before. I wonder if this is the intended functionality (in which case I must not have noticed before), or whether the winding mechanism is supposed to disengage when screwing down the crown?

Before I send it in to have the watched repaired, does your LLD disengage when you screw in the crown (does it feel completely smooth when screwing in, does it make a winding noise)? Which movement/version do you have (mine is the new movement; L3.774.4)?


----------



## wis_dad




----------



## sunmoonstar.13

wis_dad said:


>


Fantastic photo and the grey strap is a great match too |>


----------



## wis_dad

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> Fantastic photo and the grey strap is a great match too |>


Thanks mate. Got to love the car studio!


----------



## mtor91

Hey does anyone have a measurement on the lug to lug on the 42mm? Apologies if this has already been asked, tried to search google and the forum but could not find the answer anywhere


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## Brocktoon73

I like mid-century design and this watch is really calling me. My wife, who doesn't understand my watch interest, also really likes it. So that bodes well for a future acquisition!


----------



## ped




----------



## wis_dad




----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## mtor91

Tried it on today, it fits surprisingly well for my 7" wrist!!!! What do ya'll think?


----------



## b.watcher

mtor91 said:


> Tried it on today, it fits surprisingly well for my 7" wrist!!!! What do ya'll think?


It fits very well indeed. You should get it if you ask me. I have mine for a year now and couldn t be happier!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Casual Legend


----------



## ufkynl22

Spring in turkey.









SM-G930F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Heljestrand

Today is a great day for the Legend


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## Heljestrand

Loving my LLD


----------



## Heljestrand

Loving my LLD
View attachment 14983387


----------



## Heljestrand

Close to a month straight daily wear


----------



## pdsf

Appreciate the pics. Currenlty considering getting the 36mm version.


----------



## wis_dad

Refreshing this thread with a shot on canvas


----------



## pdsf

36mm on a 1-piece cordovan.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

pdsf said:


> 36mm on a 1-piece cordovan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i know you may have been asked before, but what's your wrist size, because for a lot of us the regular lld is huge, and on the other hand the 36 sounds a bit small?
cheers


----------



## rokman

dp


----------



## pdsf

rokman said:


> i know you may have been asked before, but what's your wrist size, because for a lot of us the regular lld is huge, and on the other hand the 36 sounds a bit small?
> cheers


My wrist size is about 6 1/4" and relatively flat. The 36mm does sound small but this would likely fit larger than a 36mm watch with an external bezel. I looked around a lot for fit pics because I had to purchase this sight unseen. There is a gentleman, I think on the Christopher Ward Forum, who bought the same model and while he did not state his wrist size, the watch does not look small in the distant shots he took and his other watches suggest that he has a bigger wrist than me (as in I can't pull off what he's got).

Best if you can try one first of course, but I guess I can say that about all the watches...


----------



## rokman

pdsf said:


> My wrist size is about 6 1/4" and relatively flat. The 36mm does sound small but this would likely fit larger than a 36mm watch with an external bezel. I looked around a lot for fit pics because I had to purchase this sight unseen. There is a gentleman, I think on the Christopher Ward Forum, who bought the same model and while he did not state his wrist size, the watch does not look small in the distant shots he took and his other watches suggest that he has a bigger wrist than me (as in I can't pull off what he's got).
> 
> Best if you can try one first of course, but I guess I can say that about all the watches...


Thanks much appreciated

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## LiveBlakely

Is this the 42mm or the 40MM? Looks fantastic!


----------



## pdsf

LiveBlakely said:


> Is this the 42mm or the 40MM? Looks fantastic!


Which pic are you referring to?


----------



## LiveBlakely

mtor91 said:


> Tried it on today, it fits surprisingly well for my 7" wrist!!!! What do ya'll think?


Sorry for the repost // Is this the 42mm or the 40MM? Looks fantastic!


----------



## steverockalot

My no date in the sand on original Longines Mesh bracelet










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

LiveBlakely said:


> Sorry for the repost // Is this the 42mm or the 40MM? Looks fantastic!


There is no 40mm. His is 42mm.


----------



## Heljestrand

42mm


----------



## michael_m

This just landed...Nice to be able to post in this thread...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blair.d.new

michael_m said:


> This just landed...Nice to be able to post in this thread...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great with the No Date. I would love them to make a version with the date above the 6 as I still like a date on my daily watch.


----------



## blair.d.new

-


----------



## michael_m

blair.d.new said:


> Looks great with the No Date. I would love them to make a version with the date above the 6 as I still like a date on my daily watch.


The dial on the no date is so symmetrical...moving the date to 6 would be a great idea.


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ilkerhos

michael_m said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice combo! 
May I ask you where the strap is from?

SM-G973F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Bnord

I have a 2008 no date that does not disengage winding while I screw down the crown @Chmate. Also, has anyone tried to order a mesh bracelet from Longines recently? I put in an order the other day and was wondering how long the 4-6 week backorder actually takes. Thanks


----------



## Deli

Blue LE is coming...


----------



## michael_m

Even an aviator strap works....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner

Possibly the best wristshot I ever took









IG thegrailwatch


----------



## michael_m

Great combo!


brandonskinner said:


> Possibly the best wristshot I ever took
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IG thegrailwatch


----------



## dumberdrummer

Been playing with a bunch of strap combos, but so far, I think this one is my fav. The glossy finish of the rubber on the Hirsch Accent complements the gloss dial and polished case quite nicely (unfortunately, my poor photography doesn't show this off very well).


----------



## wis_dad

brandonskinner said:


> Possibly the best wristshot I ever took
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IG thegrailwatch


That looks great? What strap is that?

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner

wis_dad said:


> That looks great? What strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


The strap is an old, faded canvas strap from a IW388002 IWC Miramar Chrono. The strap is green but didnt show quite as well in the photo.
IWC later changed that strap to a plasticky feeling strap that looks similar, so be careful if you ask IWC as they might order you something else. Also, just an FYI... it's a 22mm x 22mm

IG thegrailwatch


----------



## brandonskinner

LLD again today









IG thegrailwatch


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ped

michael_m said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep it away from those magnets!! 70s jazz?


----------



## michael_m

ped said:


> Keep it away from those magnets!! 70s jazz?


Yep...demagnetizer is at the ready. The Jazz is from 1976. Ernie (1987) got jealous and jumped in the shot.


----------



## ped

michael_m said:


> Yep...demagnetizer is at the ready. The Jazz is from 1976. Ernie (1987) got jealous and jumped in the shot.


Very nice - come and check out Basschat.co.uk


----------



## tiagodpc

I´m new to this forum and glad I found it.
I have a Legend Diver (purchased 2017) and I really like this watch. However, some weeks ago it simply stopped working (normal when don´t wear it for a few days in home quarantine) and won´t work even after I wind it and wind it and wind it (not normal)! Unfortunately it´s past the 2-year guaranty both from the shop I bought it and from Longines.
I am afraid of getting a bill costing me another watch. Has this ever happened to any of you guys, and is there anything you can suggest? Thanks!


----------



## LiveBlakely

Finally joined the club!


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magtag

Looking forward to joining the club, anyone looking to sell their LLD? Just throwing feelers out.


----------



## michael_m

magtag said:


> Looking forward to joining the club, anyone looking to sell their LLD? Just throwing feelers out.


Sold mine 2 years ago...been thru many watches before coming back...feels like it never left...the Legend is a fantastic watch


----------



## Meepokta

I've had my LLD for a while and have always loved the elegant super compressor design. Even though it is huge for my puny 6 inch wrist, I do find it quite comfortable on this rubber strap with deployant clasp. It wasn't comfortable for me on the OEM strap or NATOs.

But now that the 36mm version is out, I need to take a serious look at that...
















Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil

AliExpress!










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bnord

Ordered my mesh bracelet from Longines parts in NJ. It was 4-6 weeks backordered. Got it in 6 weeks to the day! Definitely worth the wait. Also, I've been trying to figure out, does anyone know if Staib produces this bracelet for Longines. It looks very similar with the addition of links to the Staib 2784.


----------



## LiveBlakely

Morning on the water.


----------



## dumberdrummer

Bnord said:


> View attachment 15362764
> View attachment 15362765
> 
> Ordered my mesh bracelet from Longines parts in NJ. It was 4-6 weeks backordered. Got it in 6 weeks to the day! Definitely worth the wait. Also, I've been trying to figure out, does anyone know if Staib produces this bracelet for Longines. It looks very similar with the addition of links to the Staib 2784.


Mind if I ask what the mesh bracelet cost you ordering direct from Longines? Thx.


----------



## Janne888

Unique POSTALE in Finland.


----------



## Janne888

How i can remove this message?


----------



## Bnord

dumberdrummer said:


> Mind if I ask what the mesh bracelet cost you ordering direct from Longines? Thx.


Not at all. $366


----------



## dumberdrummer

Bnord said:


> Not at all. $366


Thank you!


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buddy Dakota

So I just got myself a LLD. Lovely watch, but I have one question: is the bezel supposed to be a bit loose/have a bit of play when operating it? It moves slightly in the radial direction when I start moving it, and I’m wondering if it’s supposed to be like this?


----------



## Mickey®

Hello...need some advise.

Been looking at the Heritage Legend Diver for years and years and never pulled the plug. My current collection needs a diver and I think this might fit the bill. I've checked out all the many wrist shots in this thread but a question...

Hard to tell exactly everyone's wrist size. When I watched a pretty good video from Watchbox he noted "across the wrist as I mentioned these are generous lugs broader than you might expect 53.5mm...actually from lug to lug it rivals a 44mm Panerai Luminor". And that concerns me b/c I've never tried on a 44mm Panerai (even without the crazy crown lock) and thought "oh that fits"...LOL. 




So I'd love to hear some comments about how everyone thinks it fits across the wrist mainly because from what I read/seen it's thickness and weight are fine.

Finally strap or bracelet? I'm leaning toward strap but not sure why.


----------



## Buddy Dakota

It wears a bit smaller than its measurements. If you look at pictures, the lug holes are not at the top of the lugs, but around 1 mm from the tip. In addition to this, the lugs curve downwards, making the watch hug close to the wrist.

It’s by no means a small watch, but I don’t find it too big on my 7-7,25 inch wrists. It’s designed to be large as well (the original sixties watch had the same measurements).


----------



## dumberdrummer

Buddy Dakota said:


> It wears a bit smaller than its measurements. If you look at pictures, the lug holes are not at the top of the lugs, but around 1 mm from the tip. In addition to this, the lugs curve downwards, making the watch hug close to the wrist.
> 
> It's by no means a small watch, but I don't find it too big on my 7-7,25 inch wrists. It's designed to be large as well (the original sixties watch had the same measurements).





Mickey® said:


> Hello...need some advise.
> 
> Been looking at the Heritage Legend Diver for years and years and never pulled the plug. My current collection needs a diver and I think this might fit the bill. I've checked out all the many wrist shots in this thread but a question...
> 
> Hard to tell exactly everyone's wrist size. When I watched a pretty good video from Watchbox he noted "across the wrist as I mentioned these are generous lugs broader than you might expect 53.5mm...actually from lug to lug it rivals a 44mm Panerai Luminor". And that concerns me b/c I've never tried on a 44mm Panerai (even without the crazy crown lock) and thought "oh that fits"...LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'd love to hear some comments about how everyone thinks it fits across the wrist mainly because from what I read/seen it's thickness and weight are fine.
> 
> Finally strap or bracelet? I'm leaning toward strap but not sure why.
> 
> View attachment 15387777


If you don't mind spending the extra scratch, then bracelet is ALWAYS the way to go (22mm lugs make for virtually infinite aftermarket leather and rubber options)! I went for it on the strap only because I got a deal that was too good to pass on.


----------



## Mickey®

dumberdrummer said:


> If you don't mind spending the extra scratch, then bracelet is ALWAYS the way to go (22mm lugs make for virtually infinite aftermarket leather and rubber options)! I went for it on the strap only because I got a deal that was too good to pass on.


Yeah I would buy something like this used (maybe) or Grey market....$1600 new on a bracelet. I guess your right about get the bracelet and then buy straps. I just thought the OEM one looked nice.


----------



## W123

Incoming Legend Diver on mesh. I do want to try the factory strap, which i have found but i can't find the buckle anywhere. Has anyone done a similar search with any success?


----------



## Bnord

Buddy Dakota said:


> So I just got myself a LLD. Lovely watch, but I have one question: is the bezel supposed to be a bit loose/have a bit of play when operating it? It moves slightly in the radial direction when I start moving it, and I'm wondering if it's supposed to be like this?


I have a bit of play. Many have reported the same. It should not move after locked down though.


----------



## Buddy Dakota

So I’ve had the LLD for a little over a week, and now I’ve suddenly gotten a scratch in the crystal. Don’t know how, as I can’t remember scratching it against something. Very disappointed that the crystal didn’t hold up for everyday use.


----------



## dumberdrummer

Buddy Dakota said:


> So I've had the LLD for a little over a week, and now I've suddenly gotten a scratch in the crystal. Don't know how, as I can't remember scratching it against something. Very disappointed that the crystal didn't hold up for everyday use.


Guess you just need to be more careful when leaning up against those diamond-clad walls in your mansion!


----------



## Buddy Dakota

dumberdrummer said:


> Guess you just need to be more careful when leaning up against those diamond-clad walls in your mansion!


Yeah. It's very annoying. It's possible I scratched it on some concrete or a rusted barbecue grill. Had it been hesalite I wouldn't mind (it sort of comes with the territory) but sapphire is supposed to pristine forever.


----------



## ped

Mine's being serviced and should be back soon. After the last service I noticed my crown patterns no longer matched (newer crowns have a slightly finer pattern that the early ones). There was also a bit of dust under the dial and the bezel felt a little loose when locked down. Also I noticed a slight mark on one of the hands.

Longines said return it here and they've ordered two new crowns, a turning flange spring, new hands and a partial service (all FOC) so it should be coming back all sorted. I've had it over ten years and worn it most of the time so I don't begrudge a few wear and tear issues like that especially as longines seem very happy to look after the watch at a super reasonable price.


----------



## Buddy Dakota

Called the AD to enquire about replacing the crystal. She quoted me about 1100 USD (converted currency) which is 2-3 times what it usually costs for other similarly priced brands (she even called Longines to confirm). So take care of your LLD, it will cost you dearly if you don’t.


----------



## ped

Weird, I've knocked mine about loads for years and years and the crystal is unmarked. Must have been something very hard and sharp. Tbh I think these watches look great a little beaten up so try and embrace it.


----------



## Buddy Dakota

It’s possible it got scratched in a concrete pillar as I was reaching under a veranda. Luckily it’s not visible in most lights, but it’s still annoying that it’s there.


----------



## Arnold C

LLD with a 3rd party mesh bracelet on it (it has a bigger size end-link, though).


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## W123

Just got mine today, what a nice watch! I usually am not a fan at all of mesh bracelets, and i doubt i will keep it on mesh for very long but gotta say it looks pretty good on mesh. Not a hair puller too thankfully. Fits nicely on my 7 1/4" wrist. The pin/collar system was a bit easier to work with than the Seiko style.









Never had a 2892 based movement but the hand winding is so silky smooth compared to a 2824, wasn't expecting that.

Crown screw down action is fantastic, only thing i dont like is how easy it is to spin the bezel around, little too much gear reduction for my taste.

Got it at Jomashop and it came with that enormous Longines presentation box.


----------



## heboil

W123 said:


> Just got mine today, what a nice watch! I usually am not a fan at all of mesh bracelets, and i doubt i will keep it on mesh for very long but gotta say it looks pretty good on mesh. Not a hair puller too thankfully. Fits nicely on my 7 1/4" wrist. The pin/collar system was a bit easier to work with than the Seiko style.
> View attachment 15405005
> 
> 
> Never had a 2892 based movement but the hand winding is so silky smooth compared to a 2824, wasn't expecting that.
> 
> Crown screw down action is fantastic, only thing i dont like is how easy it is to spin the bezel around, little too much gear reduction for my taste.
> 
> Got it at Jomashop and it came with that enormous Longines presentation box.


Welcome to the club!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## W123

Mine's been running approximately +6s a day for the first week of ownership.

Reluctantly mounted a leather strap just to see how it looks. This is a Crown&Buckle Black Label "Tirre" strap that i purchased in anticipation of receiving my Longines.

The strap is a bit overpriced at $95 imo but very nice, the vintage "worn" aesthetic works well with the LLD. Probably one of the softer straps i've had and the lack of padding means the LLD doesn't sit up too high on the wrist. One annoyance is its almost too short, and my wrist isn't large by any means, only 7.25." Big wristed folk don't bother with these straps!


----------



## PikkuB

michael_m said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this a Hirsch Mariner strap? I am planning to buy the dark brown. Isn't the padding too much for the LLD?


----------



## michael_m

PikkuB said:


> Is this a Hirsch Mariner strap? I am planning to buy the dark brown. Isn't the padding too much for the LLD?


It is the Mariner. I don't think the padding is too much. My Wrist is 6.5" and i wear these on the 2nd to last hole.

Gold Hirsch Mariner



















Brown Mariner




























Here are 2 Hadley-Roma straps, same type of shape (squarish ends) and advertised as waterproof...haven't tested that out yet. They are less than 1/2 the price of the Mariners and I like that they do not taper in thickness.

MS 789 Brown



















MS 784 Black



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PikkuB

Thanks for the great pics. I have just ordered the dark brown mariner, looks great on the watch. 
thank you


----------



## ped

Back from the Longines spa


----------



## Toronto_Time

36MM Legend Diver


----------



## ilkerhos

Toronto_Time said:


> 36MM Legend Diver
> 
> View attachment 15430092


May I ask you what your wrist size is?


----------



## Saxmannate

Man, you people can take some great photos!


----------



## Toronto_Time

ilkerhos said:


> May I ask you what your wrist size is?


Around 6.75"


----------



## ilkerhos

Saxmannate said:


> Man, you people can take some great photos!


Thanks!! 36mm legend looks great on your wrist. I sold mine 42mm several weeks ago because of the size, maybe take my chance with the 36mm version (7.25" wrist)


----------



## W123

Damn that 36mm looks great! There's really no excuse not to have this watch with the 42mm and 36mm available assuming it's in your budget.


----------



## Meepokta

Lovely LLD 36mm. Looks good on you!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Contaygious

Diving


----------



## Buddy Dakota

Is the bronze no-date version a new model? Why is a no-date available in bronze, but not steel? 

Ref. L37741502


----------



## wis_dad

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Toronto_Time

W123 said:


> Damn that 36mm looks great! There's really no excuse not to have this watch with the 42mm and 36mm available assuming it's in your budget.


If they made a 38MM I would be in heaven. Don't get me wrong I love my 36MM, but a little bigger and I would be set.


----------



## Cheverian

I made a promise to myself to save some money toward one of my grails, but the Legend Diver threatens to break my promise.


----------



## cagatay1903

Bronze is my favourite


----------



## PikkuB




----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall

Does anyone here own the black/PVD version of the LLD? Just saw one locally and quite taken with it but haven't seen much on it and generally avoid PVD.


----------



## OneOwner

Still plan to take it diving once I figure how to get it over my thick drysuit sleeve.


----------



## Buddy Dakota

An update regarding my previous post about a scratch in the sapphire crystal. I bought some diamond paste polish on eBay, and applied a tiny bit of 0.5 and 0.25 micron polish, rubbed it with a piece of cloth for 5-10 seconds each and the scratch was gone! It barely took any effort, so the scratch can’t have been very deep (but I could feel it with my nail)


----------



## wis_dad

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## AUTOmaniak

I have always wanted a LLD 42mm since the day they first came out, but was always scared of the long lug to lug length so never pulled the trigger. Well, I finally decided to go for it and picked one up in a trade. It actually feels great on the wrist and the dial is even more beautiful in person than in all the photos you see online. Very happy with this one and it seems to be an extremely accurate timekeeper thus far.


----------



## wis_dad

AUTOmaniak said:


> I have always wanted a LLD 42mm since the day they first came out, but was always scared of the long lug to lug length so never pulled the trigger. Well, I finally decided to go for it and picked one up in a trade. It actually feels great on the wrist and the dial is even more beautiful in person than in all the photos you see online. Very happy with this one and it seems to be an extremely accurate timekeeper thus far.
> 
> View attachment 15513994


I was like that too but the more I wear mine the more comfortable it feels.

Can I ask, what reference or rather why did Longines switch to have the additional text on the dial? I sometimes see these models but I still see the plain ones too so it can't be an updated version can it?

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## AUTOmaniak

Hey wis-dad,

I am sure someone here has the history of the different dial variants, but I believe that it originally did not have the depth rating when it first came out, then it did for a while, and now it does not.

Loving this watch so far and just added the Uncle Seiko beads of rice bracelet and am very impressed with the fit and feel. I will update with a bracelet pic soon.


----------



## AUTOmaniak

Here are some Uncle Seiko bracelet pics. I really like the look and feel of this bracelet option for the LLD 42. The fit in between the lugs is nice and snug, the clasp works well and feels secure, and the overall feel is halfway between modern materials and vintage rattle (if that makes sense).


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buddy Dakota

AUTOmaniak said:


> I have always wanted a LLD 42mm since the day they first came out, but was always scared of the long lug to lug length so never pulled the trigger. Well, I finally decided to go for it and picked one up in a trade. It actually feels great on the wrist and the dial is even more beautiful in person than in all the photos you see online. Very happy with this one and it seems to be an extremely accurate timekeeper thus far.


The curved lugs and the fact that the spring bars aren't mounted at the tip of the lugs helps a lot. If you normally can pull of 42 mm watches I wouldn't worry about the LLD not fitting.


----------



## Toh

Joining the LLD fam
Loving it
Long lugs no doubt but curved nicely









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

New natural shell cordovan...the patina is going to be great!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyboots

I love the LLD! I first bought my date version on a whim at a redbar meet. I had it for almost a year before selling and picking up a no-date version. At first I was bothered by the lug to lug length but damn if it isn't a great watch!

Here's mine on a watch steward eleastic strap in blue/green.


----------



## Andrey Stoev

Here is one from me 









Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

Ad for the new Longines Legend Diver in *bronze*:


----------



## Heljestrand

My original grail watch


----------



## ttparrot

Saw this the other day and had to buy it.
36mm brown tropical dial.


----------



## StrappedUp

ttparrot said:


> Saw this the other day and had to buy it.
> 36mm brown tropical dial.
> View attachment 15548802


Very nice. Where did you find one of these if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## ttparrot

StrappedUp said:


> Very nice. Where did you find one of these if you don't mind me asking?


It was totally random. Was shopping in Portsmouth for a new wallet. Had a look in a store called Hour Passion. Saw it and tried it on. It was the only one they had so I bought it. I didn't even know this size existed. Not much info online about them. I don't think they are produced any more, but I could be wrong.
Here's a couple more pics that show off the dial colour.


----------



## Buddy Dakota

Put it on an Artem sailcloth strap after the keepers of the original strap gave out. I had the rubber strap with sailcloth pattern, and I quite liked it, but thought I'd try something a bit more sailcloth like. It's a sailcloth like upper with rubber underneath. Quality seems fine, but it's quite expensive. A problem with sailcloth is short longevity, so I'll try to report back after it has gotten some use. The original buckle was a bad fit, but I swapped it for the original one.


----------



## Contaygious

Almost ditched my lld but realized the bracelet was just uncomfortable and made watch feel huge. Put a b and s strap in and now my wife even wears it. So much for being too big lol


----------



## Heljestrand

Still one of my favorites ever


----------



## wis_dad




----------



## Sirengatto

I think I don't wear this often enough. Such a beautiful watch.


----------



## Heljestrand

I missed the DHL attempted delivery of a new strap for the LLD on Friday. I'm hoping to collect it today and place it on the watch. I was inspired by an Instagram photo from a fellow Legend Diver enthusiast in Finland who featured his on an unconventional RED leather strap from WatchGecko. I'm not affiliated with the company but look forward to trying out the strap which I purchased.


----------



## Heljestrand

inspired by an Instagram photo from a fellow Legend Diver enthusiast in Finland who featured his on an unconventional RED leather strap.... from the UK; handmade Highley Douglas by Geckota. Finally was able to pick this up after delay via DHL...


----------



## jameswillish

QUESTION: any 6.75" wrists out there wearing the 42mm LLD? How do the lugs fit you? 

The LLD somehow perfectly blends "classic" and "retro" into one amazingly beautiful piece. I'm convinced this is my next addition to the collection. But I do have concerns about how it will wear on me.

I would appreciate if anyone can share how well (or not) this fits. Cheers!


----------



## AUTOmaniak

I have a 7" wrist, so a little bigger, but I just took some pics for you. One option to consider that makes this watch wear better on a little smaller wrist is to add the Uncle Seiko bracelet. Because of the way the end links fit the bracelet, it reduces the lug to lug length considerable from 52.5mm to 49.2mm. This makes the watch hug the wrist a little better.


----------



## jameswillish

Thanks for the photos *AUTOmaniak!*

That is a big difference. I'll have to keep that in mind if I get my hands on one of these.


----------



## Heljestrand

Those dangerous, beautiful lugs


----------



## Heljestrand

It's the details


----------



## banez

Hi from Italy and apologize for my bad english.
I bought the Legend Diver many years ago and untill now i never see it with steel bracelet like oyster rolex.
Does it exist?
Thanks


----------



## dumberdrummer

banez said:


> Hi from Italy and apologize for my bad english.
> I bought the Legend Diver many years ago and untill now i never see it with steel bracelet like oyster rolex.
> Does it exist?
> Thanks


There is no dedicated, OEM oyster-style bracelet from Longines (only the mesh) for the LLD; however, there are countless aftermarket options. Here's mine on a WatchGecko Diver's Vintage Rivet Berwick (I actually threw it on the watch just now in response to your inquiry. The jury's still out on how I feel about the combo).


----------



## banez

Thanks dumberdrummer, this bracelet looks similar to oyster except for the endlink.
Have a good one


----------



## Heljestrand

The only dive watch with 6 distinctly different fonts on the dial....








Arabic Hour Markers 12,6,9,
Inner Bezel 15,30,45, Longines Logo, Date wheel numbers, Script Automatic, and Swiss Made below numeral 6. Somehow it all works.


----------



## banez

It could works better with a steel bracelet


----------



## michael_m

Heljestrand said:


> The only dive watch with 6 distinctly different fonts on the dial....


Hmmm...never thought of it like that! I tried to find 6 fonts on mine but couldn't...then I realized the date wheel is one of the 6...I can live with 5










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUTOmaniak

Seven font types if you count this version:


----------



## Heljestrand

Brisk Sunday morning in Florida


----------



## Heljestrand

Yes; obsessed with my original mini Grail watch...


----------



## Heljestrand

8th day on the wrist


----------



## jameswillish

Heljestrand said:


> Still one of my favorites ever
> View attachment 15594241


That strap is incredible! Really complements the vintage vibes here. Mind sharing the info for that?


----------



## Heljestrand

jameswillish said:


> That strap is incredible! Really complements the vintage vibes here. Mind sharing the info for that?


That is by Two Stitch Watch Straps. He is in Europe and you can find him on Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## jameswillish

Heljestrand said:


> That is by Two Stitch Watch Straps. He is in Europe and you can find him on Instagram Login • Instagram


Awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jameswillish

Awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## [email protected]

Looks great on mesh as well!


----------



## ped

Does the 36mm version come with a scaled down version of the cross hatched buckle of the original? If so can someone tell me the width of the buckle fitting?


----------



## asadtiger

Very elegant diver.. thanks to all who shared pictures and experiences...I have, however, not seen the 36mm version...does anyone have it or have handles it? Care to share opinions and experience please, and pictures on 7 or 7.5 inch wrists would be awesome


----------



## ped

The reason I ask about the clasp on the 36mm watch is because I have realised I much prefer 22/18mm tapered straps on my LLD. I have found this buckle from an older Longines which matches the OEM one very well.

I've had this watch nearly 12 years now; it's the only luxury watch I've bought new and I've done everything in it, from being a single Batchelor in Oxford starting a teaching career to a married father living in York working at the University. It's seen a lot. I have been wearing a BB58 pretty much solidly for the last six months but I put this one on again at Xmas and fell in love again. It's just had a fresh service at Longines. It's running within chronometer spec now (used to lose 10s a day)

Cheers


----------



## ped

It's official - the Longines dealer have ordered the 36mm pearl dial for my wife to try. Will be interesting to see it. I'll get some pictures - I don't think I've ever seen one on forums...


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## michael_m

The Legend is so great...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## michael_m

Found a very inexpensive mesh that I wore with my BigEye. Decided to give it a go on the Legend...think it works




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Was hunting for a 22/18mm Horween natural shell cordovan with stitching at the top. Found the strap I was looking for but it was in a bund strap style.

I ordered it thinking that if I didn't like the bund pad I would remove it from the strap.

It arrived today and this thing is fantastic! May not be for everyone (I thought they looked ridiculous) but it is THE most comfortable strap I've ever tried...don't think I will be removing the pad.

Can't wait for the patina!!!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Sailcloth on LLD with factory pin buckle.


----------



## michael_m

Shell color number 4 and color number 8...


----------



## heboil




----------



## rossi46vr

My third one, something keeps bringing me back to the LLD......


----------



## heboil

BandR leather...










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ped

I love these style straps - anyone know what they're called? Single stitch?

This is my 22/18mm taper with Longines buckle that matches the original 20mm buckle pretty well










If anyone has the 36mm LLD with strap I'd love to know the size of the buckle on the strap.


----------



## ped

Longines just told me the LLD buckle for the 36mm model is 16mm in case anyone is interested.


----------



## ped

Now this is what I call luck! I have been looking to buy the official rubber strap and clasp from Longines, but should have got it before we left the EU as the taxes and duty make it more than £300. The very next day a brand new one came up for sale online here in the UK for £100. Bought!!

I'm probably not going to use it much (maybe on holiday?) but it's good to keep the set complete.


----------



## NatiLad79

I like these style of watches


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonbonwatch

ped said:


> Longines just told me the LLD buckle for the 36mm model is 16mm in case anyone is interested.


Strongly thinking of joining the club, was reluctant because of the 52mm lug to lug (42mm watch).
However, found out that they have the watch in 36mm,
Do you happen to know that info for this one? (Lug to lug)
Thx


----------



## Bonbonwatch

Ok, finally found it,
Saw a review from a non english video.
I believe the diver legend 36mm has a lug to lug of 44mm. If anyone can verify or correct these numbers please.
I do like that better, i hope i could get it by the end of the year, if no hicups of course, ahh life life.


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## websturr




----------



## horgo99

michael_m said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That, to my eye, looks absolutely grand. I know some people blow up about divers on leather etc etc, but I think thats a top shelf combo.

Maybe we can consider it as a field watch with a timing mechanism ;-) congrats, wear it in good health!


----------



## yinho

Acquired curve end strap rubber strap from previous owner. Not sure where to find these kind of straps.


----------



## trh77

First time on the Colareb strap I bought for my Black Bay. I love that I can use all the straps I bought for that watch. Similar aesthetic and lug width. Having these two watches is like having two dozen.


----------



## Heljestrand

On OEM sailcloth fastened by trademark signed cross hatched pin buckle.


----------



## michael_m

On a natural shell strap...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil

trh77 said:


> First time on the Colareb strap I bought for my Black Bay. I love that I can use all the straps I bought for that watch. Similar aesthetic and lug width. Having these two watches is like having two dozen.


Which Colareb is that?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

Italian spring 🌺⚘


----------



## michael_m

Shell nato in whisky...really confortable



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b2s

I think the bronze version belongs here too .


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

b2s said:


> I think the bronze version belongs here too .
> View attachment 15762846


I'm interested to see how the bronze LLD patinas over time.


----------



## b2s

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> I'm interested to see how the bronze LLD patinas over time.


Yes, I plan to post those patina photo for sure.


----------



## michael_m

Legend on a 'new to me' whiskey shell...I may have a problem


----------



## rossi46vr

About to pick up the LLD, can't decide between the radiant blue or the bronze


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

rossi46vr said:


> About to pick up the LLD, can't decide between the radiant blue or the bronze


We expect pics once you've made your decision!


----------



## LodeRunner

+1 for Legend Diver (LLD), in bronze, below. I believe this is the only *current* production LLD that comes in a no-date configuration.


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b2s

1.5months patina update for LLD Bronze. Sorry for dust particles. Also, a few minor dings on the case happened when I was changing the strap on day one. But it is almost invisible by naked eyes.


----------



## heboil

That OEM NATO looks amazing with that!



b2s said:


> 1.5months patina update for LLD Bronze. Sorry for dust particles. Also, a few minor dings on the case happened when I was changing the strap on day one. But it is almost invisible by naked eyes.
> View attachment 15784025
> View attachment 15784026
> View attachment 15784027
> View attachment 15784028


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

b2s said:


> 1.5months patina update for LLD Bronze. Sorry for dust particles. Also, a few minor dings on the case happened when I was changing the strap on day one. But it is almost invisible by naked eyes.
> View attachment 15784025
> View attachment 15784026
> View attachment 15784027
> View attachment 15784028


Still looks brand new! How long does it take for patina to become noticeable? Six months? A year? I have no idea. I guess it varies depending on the quality and constituent metals of the bronze.


----------



## b2s

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> Still looks brand new! How long does it take for patina to become noticeable? Six months? A year? I have no idea. I guess it varies depending on the quality and constituent metals of the bronze.


Me neither. But what obvious is that it looks more and more like matte rose gold than when first got it on day one. I will photograph again after 3months.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

b2s said:


> Me neither. But what obvious is that it looks more and more like matte rose gold than when first got it on day one. I will photograph again after 3months.


Good idea. Photographing it at regular intervals of 3 months will make it easy to see the development of the patina process.


----------



## heboil




----------



## ped




----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## websturr

ped said:


> View attachment 15789796
> View attachment 15789797


Who makes the strap? Nice color!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## ped

websturr said:


> Who makes the strap? Nice color!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Thanks, it's one of these








Genuine Leather Watch Straps / Watch Bands


Genuine leather watch straps and bands for the world's leading watch brands. Find a wide choice of sizes, colours and designs. Free worldwide shipping!




www.watchgecko.com





I love these straps as they taper 22/18 which looks great on the LLD. It's back in the black one now which I think suits it perfectly.


----------



## WizardofWatch

b2s said:


> I think the bronze version belongs here too .
> View attachment 15762846


I have this too, and it is a beautiful watch! I agree, let's post regular pictures so that we can compare how the 2 watches patina differently!


----------



## WizardofWatch

b2s said:


> I think the bronze version belongs here too .
> View attachment 15762846





LodeRunner said:


> +1 for Legend Diver (LLD), in bronze, below. I believe this is the only *current* production LLD that comes in a no-date configuration.
> 
> View attachment 15774236





b2s said:


> 1.5months patina update for LLD Bronze. Sorry for dust particles. Also, a few minor dings on the case happened when I was changing the strap on day one. But it is almost invisible by naked eyes.
> View attachment 15784025
> View attachment 15784026
> View attachment 15784027
> View attachment 15784028





WizardofWatch said:


> I have this too, and it is a beautiful watch! I agree, let's post regular pictures so that we can compare how the 2 watches patina differently!
> View attachment 15794363


Just tagging all the bronze LLDs! ?


----------



## WizardofWatch

rossi46vr said:


> About to pick up the LLD, can't decide between the radiant blue or the bronze


I like the blue color as well. Unfortunately, the date window spoils it for me. As someone above mentioned, the bronze is the only no date version currently being produced.


----------



## heboil

On red.










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Valeriy




----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad




----------



## W123

Oof those bronze LLD's look amazing.


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

For me top with zulu..


----------



## ped




----------



## heboil

Strapsco suede.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

heboil said:


> Strapsco suede.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I'm guessing that suede strap is really comfortable, yes? And that rich espresso colour with contrast stitching looks sumptuous on the LLD.


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> I'm guessing that suede strap is really comfortable, yes? And that rich espresso colour with contrast stitching looks sumptuous on the LLD.


Thanks! I wouldn't call it more it less comfortable than any leather strap. The backing is leather so it feels normal on the wrist. As for how it looks... I think it's pretty slick.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## piktor

Valeriy said:


>


Wow, unusual color of the strap but it looks great (what brand is it?)


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## testi

I have been eyeing the ledgend diver for a while and is wondering if should i go for the 36 mm or the 42 mm? the reason is that my wrist is fairly small. So do the watch wear small or big is my question i guess.


----------



## testi

heboil said:


> On red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk





heboil said:


> On red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


love the red. Where did you pick it up?


----------



## heboil

testi said:


> love the red. Where did you pick it up?


Pretty sure it was Vario in Singapore.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## sleepyhead123

I was on vacation with the Legend Diver. Didn't take any pics of it while I was on vacation though I did just take some with some souvenirs. Don't know if you can guess where I went.


----------



## jameswillish

yinho said:


> View attachment 15738824
> View attachment 15738825
> 
> 
> Acquired curve end strap rubber strap from previous owner. Not sure where to find these kind of straps.


That's brilliant! Really shortens the length of the lugs in a subtle way


----------



## Contaygious

Bulang and son ftw


----------



## Gus Griswald

Hello fellow LLD owners!

I'm hoping to get some help/insight on the manual winding aspect of the watch.

I recently purchased a LLD 36mm brand new about a month ago.

The first time I wound the watch manually everything was fine/normal. I wound the watch fully and stopped winding once I felt a bit of resistance. 

A few weeks later I took the watch out to wear again, but this time I felt no resistance after winding several times... In fear of overwinding/damaging the watch, I stopped winding.
I tried again the next day and still felt no resistance. 

I wore the watch and it's keeping good time, and it is still running well after not wearing it for over 24 hours. 

For those with more knowledge can you please comment/advise. 
Is this normal? Are you supposed to feel resistance for this movement?

Maybe I'm incorrectly remembering my first manual wind and I actually didn't feel resistance...?


----------



## dumberdrummer

Gus Griswald said:


> Hello fellow LLD owners!
> 
> I'm hoping to get some help/insight on the manual winding aspect of the watch.
> 
> I recently purchased a LLD 36mm brand new about a month ago.
> 
> The first time I wound the watch manually everything was fine/normal. I wound the watch fully and stopped winding once I felt a bit of resistance.
> 
> A few weeks later I took the watch out to wear again, but this time I felt no resistance after winding several times... In fear of overwinding/damaging the watch, I stopped winding.
> I tried again the next day and still felt no resistance.
> 
> I wore the watch and it's keeping good time, and it is still running well after not wearing it for over 24 hours.
> 
> For those with more knowledge can you please comment/advise.
> Is this normal? Are you supposed to feel resistance for this movement?
> 
> Maybe I'm incorrectly remembering my first manual wind and I actually didn't feel resistance...?


What do you mean by "no resistance"? I would let the power reserve completely deplete (meaning, DON'T wear it!) and then try manually winding it 20-30 turns or so. If the watch starts up (second hand starts moving), I imagine you should be good to go (but you may still want to let it sit on a table to see how long the power reserve is when it's not being worn). However, if the crown is spinning freely and isn't getting the movement going, then there is something wrong. Period.


----------



## ped

There is no resistance build up when winding this watch - but you will hear the clutch click when it’s fully wound. I think this is true for most automatics, otherwise the rotor wouldn’t be able to spin when the watch is fully wound. So don’t worry!


----------



## ped

Actually I’m talking about the 42mm version there. My wife has the 36 and it’s the same of course except I can’t hear the clutch - it must be there but it must be very quiet.


----------



## Gus Griswald

dumberdrummer said:


> What do you mean by "no resistance"? I would let the power reserve completely deplete (meaning, DON'T wear it!) and then try manually winding it 20-30 turns or so. If the watch starts up (second hand starts moving), I imagine you should be good to go (but you may still want to let it sit on a table to see how long the power reserve is when it's not being worn). However, if the crown is spinning freely and isn't getting the movement going, then there is something wrong. Period.


Hey dumberdrummer, thanks for the response!

What I mean by "no resistance" is that after manually winding the watch several times, the crown does not tighten up at all (no resistance)

I have two other Automatics (Junghans Max Bill and Maurice Lacroix Pontos) both of which can be wound manually and/or by the rotor; and whenever I manually wind either I feel the crown tighten up after I wind it several times (indicating to me that the mainspring is fully wound).


----------



## Gus Griswald

ped said:


> Actually I'm talking about the 42mm version there. My wife has the 36 and it's the same of course except I can't hear the clutch - it must be there but it must be very quiet.


So if I'm understanding correctly, when winding the LLD the crown will not tighten up/provide any resistance indicating that the spring is fully wound. 
Rather, I should hear a click which indicates that the spring is fully wound... (but I guess not in the 36mm)

And the watch appears to be running just fine. I just want to make sure I don't do anything to damage it lol ?

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCD

Okay I’ve just been smitten by the LDD. Keeps staring at me from inside my iPad. I want one!


----------



## SCD

ped said:


> I love these style straps - anyone know what they're called? Single stitch?
> 
> This is my 22/18mm taper with Longines buckle that matches the original 20mm buckle pretty well
> 
> View attachment 15711536
> 
> 
> If anyone has the 36mm LLD with strap I'd love to know the size of the buckle on the strap.


That's the perfect strap! Gotta get me an LDD!


----------



## SCD

asrar.merchant said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes!


----------



## heboil

A shot from #pocketshotweek.










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCD

Can the 2:00 crown be unscrewed and operated in wet conditions? Submerged?


----------



## michael_m

SCD said:


> Can the 2:00 crown be unscrewed and operated in wet conditions? Submerged?


Humid conditions...maybe. Submerged...I wouldn't do it. It most likely operates like a normal crown. I almost never use the internal bezel.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

SCD said:


> Can the 2:00 crown be unscrewed and operated in wet conditions? Submerged?


If that was possible on the LLD, it would be advertised as a feature, but it's not, so draw your own conclusions.


----------



## SCD

Okay, I'm in! Love this watch. I bought this gray market having only seen pics and vids on the net. I thought I'd like it, but when I opened the box I loved it!. Hard to guess the size from pictures but it's perfect for my 7.8" wrist. I flipped a Breitling TransOcean Day Date looking for this vibe, but this really nails a similar idea for me stylistically, so much better. A tad smaller, a little mellower, waaaay cooler. I might have sought a Glaschutte Sixties Pano if it was priced like a wrist watch instead of a motorcycle or piano. I probably like this one best of those anyway.

Was out in the sun a lot today and interested to see there's a bit of super-fine metallic fleck in the beige painted markers that makes it really pop of the jet black dial. The rotating chapter ring is convex rather than a flat slant&#8230;it's the little things, and this watch has a lot of little things going for it. Love it!

It's on a Hirsch George strap waiting for a tan Chevron not-nato from Crown and Buckle. To me this watch mainly belongs on a tan cloth strap.


----------



## SCD

If I was to pair down my collection (probably not) at this point I'd be keeping these three. They all have a retro vibe that I think suits any mechanical watch, since they are all anachronistic at this point. And I'm glad to say that they represent a somewhat decent value proposition (some more than others) in a market that is often a little rich for my blood, and brain.


----------



## michael_m

SCD said:


> Okay, I'm in! Love this watch. I bought this gray market having only seen pics and vids on the net. I thought I'd like it, but when I opened the box I loved it!. Hard to guess the size from pictures but it's perfect for my 7.8" wrist. I flipped a Breitling TransOcean Day Date looking for this vibe, but this really nails a similar idea for me stylistically, so much better. A tad smaller, a little mellower, waaaay cooler. Was out in the sun a lot today and interested to see there's a bit of super-fine metallic fleck in the beige painted markers that makes it really pop of the jet black dial. The rotating chapter ring is convex rather than a flat slant&#8230;it's the little things, and this watch has a lot of little things going for it. Love it!
> 
> It's on a Hirsch George strap waiting for a tan Chevron not-nato from Crown and Buckle. To me this watch mainly belongs on a tan cloth strap.
> View attachment 15934058


Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCD

heboil said:


> A shot from #pocketshotweek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Do you remember where you got that strap?


----------



## heboil

SCD said:


> Do you remember where you got that strap?


Sorry. It is a decade old. Maybe gnomon? I seem to remember buying from them back then.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SCD




----------



## MDT IT

B&W with Zulu.


----------



## W123

Just got a strap from Vulture Premium, and holy moly am i impressed. Never had a strap so supple and comfortable, right out of the box. WOW. 

This is the horween derby leather. At 105$ shipped they aren't cheap but not that much more than straps that are inferior in quality.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## piumach

Hi!
Just received a new Zuludiver sailcloth strap from Watchgecko.
Great improvement over the stock strap, it's 22-18 instead of 22-20 and same material on the inner side too (instead of the black leather.
Fully waterproof and much more resistant that the stock one ;-)
















Inviato dal mio CPH2207 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil

Cotton single pass.










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Tried to resist getting a Tudor Bronze fabric strap&#8230;couldn't do it&#8230;










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost Chilli

Probably the least loved version but I love it. My travel watch.


----------



## michael_m

Ghost Chilli said:


> View attachment 16012782
> View attachment 16012783
> 
> 
> Probably the least loved version but I love it. My travel watch.


Looks good to me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil

Does anyone know what the 42mm LLD springbar dimensions are? And I don't mean are they 20 or 22


----------



## michael_m

heboil said:


> Does anyone know what the 42mm LLD springbar dimensions are? And I don't mean are they 20 or 22


Not sure what the actual dimensions are but I use the Marathon shouldered spring bars. By far the best i've tried.


----------



## dumberdrummer

Strapped on the LLD today for a little "horseplay" and get a load of who's handling the official timekeeping!


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad

Stevaroni said:


> View attachment 16056341


nice! I have that same combo!


----------



## Stevaroni

wis_dad said:


> nice! I have that same combo!


my favorite strap on the Legend - it just works- imho


----------



## horgo99

A gift from my brothers for my wedding, love this watch and the fact that it will change with me over the years. Only slight issue is that I found the Longines bronze clasp a little uncomfortable on the brown leather strap so have got a few other straps to try on with it now too... currently sitting on black sailcloth


----------



## piumach

Hello everyone!
I'm looking for some pictures of the genuine tropic band, but I'm not able to find anything else then the only on picture from Longines website.
Do you have any real pics?


----------



## dumberdrummer

piumach said:


> Hello everyone!
> I'm looking for some pictures of the genuine tropic band, but I'm not able to find anything else then the only on picture from Longines website.
> Do you have any real pics?


I swap out A LOT of straps on this one (which, pretty much all look great on the LLD); however, I ALWAYS end up coming back to the genuine Tropic!


----------



## piumach

dumberdrummer said:


> I swap out A LOT of straps on this one (which, pretty much all look great on the LLD); however, I ALWAYS end up coming back to the genuine Tropic!
> 
> View attachment 16083706
> View attachment 16083707
> View attachment 16083708


Thanks! I think my message was not completely clear, I'm looking for pictures of the Longines tropic, not the "real" tropic 

Inviato dal mio CPH2207 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer

piumach said:


> Thanks! I think my message was not completely clear, I'm looking for pictures of the Longines tropic, not the "real" tropic
> 
> Inviato dal mio CPH2207 utilizzando Tapatalk


Np....but at the end of the day, TOE-MAY-TOE/TOE-MAH-TOE.....I don't think they're going to look a whole helluva lot different from each other, lol!


----------



## piumach

dumberdrummer said:


> Np....but at the end of the day, TOE-MAY-TOE/TOE-MAH-TOE.....I don't think they're going to look a whole helluva lot different from each other, lol!


Yes, I agree with you. I bought a watchgecko tropic and I used the stock buckle, just curious to see how the Longines looks like ;-)

Inviato dal mio CPH2207 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ped




----------



## omegagmt

Been putting this purchase off for some time now. Saw it in a shop window. Walked in and tried it on. Hooked. The blue is gorgeous. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omegagmt

Just this single pass strap from BluShark. Definitely like it better than a nato. Doesn't sit as high as a nato. Not sure what I think of the color combo yet. Not really a fan of nato style straps. Just waiting for my Tropic strap, amd it will probably stay on that. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omegagmt

I think I found the perfect bracelet for this model. Definitely gives the vintage vibe. The Forstner Komfit mesh bracelet. This one is was on my speedmaster reduced, so it fits 16mm-20mm lug width. Forstner just came out with a wide band version that is 18mm wide on the bracelet throughout vs. 16mm wide which is what this one is. Going to order the wider version. States on the site that is for lug width 19mm-22mm. Should look just right.









Wide Version Komfit


The Story Forstner's stainless steel expandable mesh watch band (called the "Komfit") was one of the only watch bracelets sanctioned by NASA for use on manned space missions. It was worn by astronauts throughout the Mercury, Gemini, and Apollo programs, and even made it to the surface of the...




forstnerbands.com































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omegagmt

Just got the 18mm wide version. Looks a lot better than the 16mm version.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## MDT IT

I'm Legend ..


----------



## johnnyboots

The LLD no date rocking 200+ miles of the C&O trail this summer. Watch Steward Strap FTMFW


----------



## johnnyboots

One more of it that I really liked, sunrise reflections while driving the Jeep across Portsmouth Island


----------



## b3nji23

piumach said:


> Thanks! I think my message was not completely clear, I'm looking for pictures of the Longines tropic, not the "real" tropic
> 
> Inviato dal mio CPH2207 utilizzando Tapatalk


I think I might be the only one here with the stock Longines tropic strap so let me chime in some of my thoughts.

There was no stock sailcloth strap option with the LLD when my wife bought it for our first year wedding anniversary 2 years ago. Hence, the next option available was this stock tropic rubber strap for the LLD. (Model no.: L682155319)

My wrist measures at 6” but more on the flat side and the Longines tropic strap is supple and very comfortable even after wearing for the whole day. The default buckle really complements the tropic design and it is very well executed IMO. This tropic strap has been fitted since day 1 and having worn it for the last 2 years, I feel it is still in good condition.

I personally think this strap is good for smaller wrists and it measures at 115cm/75cm in length w/o buckle. 

To share some pics of the strap on my 6” flat wrist:







































Hope this helps
Cheers


----------



## piumach

b3nji23 said:


> I think I might be the only one here with the stock Longines tropic strap so let me chime in some of my thoughts.
> 
> There was no stock sailcloth strap option with the LLD when my wife bought it for our first year wedding anniversary 2 years ago. Hence, the next option available was this stock tropic rubber strap for the LLD. (Model no.: L682155319)
> 
> My wrist measures at 6” but more on the flat side and the Longines tropic strap is supple and very comfortable even after wearing for the whole day. The default buckle really complements the tropic design and it is very well executed IMO. This tropic strap has been fitted since day 1 and having worn it for the last 2 years, I feel it is still in good condition.
> 
> I personally think this strap is good for smaller wrists and it measures at 115cm/75cm in length w/o buckle.
> 
> To share some pics of the strap on my 6” flat wrist:
> 
> View attachment 16185076
> View attachment 16185083
> View attachment 16185084
> View attachment 16185085
> View attachment 16185086
> View attachment 16185087
> 
> 
> Hope this helps
> Cheers


Hi! Thank you so much!
In the meanwhile, a friend of mine bought the LD with this tropic strap a couple of weeks ago.
As soon as I saw it, I immediately ordered one to my local dealer.
Weird thing: here in Italy, basic LLD with sailcloth strap is priced 2020 eur, while the one with the Tropic is 2280 eur (+260 eur!).
Official price of the tropic band (genuine spare part without the buckle is 125 eur, buckle is the same for both straps).
If you buy the basic version and the additional tropic strap, the price is less and you can sell the sailcloth strap too... ;-)
Anyway, I confirm any plus points you highlighted.
This is a beautiful tropic that has no competitor in the aftermarket region.
Top notch length for normal wrists (mine is 7"), very supple, it doesn't attract dust like cheaper silicone straps, rounded ends instead of awful sharp cut (original Tropic reissue, are you listening??).

Regards,
Nicola









Inviato dal mio CPH2207 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Spiritofadam

heboil said:


> Strapsco suede.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


That looks amazing!


----------



## StrapsCo

Spiritofadam said:


> That looks amazing!


Sick combo 😎


----------



## NKUltra

Hey you bunch of legends! Anybody know the bracelet this guy has on his LLD? It's the 36mm version so it doesn't seem to be the Uncle Seiko. Send along to your Korean friends for translation!


----------



## NYDan

New life on the uncle seiko.


----------



## Darwin

NKUltra said:


> Hey you bunch of legends! Anybody know the bracelet this guy has on his LLD? It's the 36mm version so it doesn't seem to be the Uncle Seiko. Send along to your Korean friends for translation!


My Korean is rusty, but the subtitles helped! I think he is saying that his mother bought the watch for his younger sibling and he doesn't know who made the bracelet.


----------



## indi

NKUltra said:


> Hey you bunch of legends! Anybody know the bracelet this guy has on his LLD? It's the 36mm version so it doesn't seem to be the Uncle Seiko. Send along to your Korean friends for translation!


As far as I know, it's Dan Henry 1964's BOR


----------



## Claudius

I'm the latest victim of the Legend Diver. Couldn't resist the bronze beauty.


----------



## Chiane

Janne888 said:


> View attachment 15367607
> Unique POSTALE in Finland.


Do you have a website link to them? I can't seem to find anything on this Postale brand.


----------



## Cubeistan

Mine went missing for ~2 years. Had forgotten I’d put it in the Seiko’s box when I put the new Seiko on at the AD. Only found it re-arranging boxes in the watch drawer.


----------



## 9:59

I found one vintage in red gold.


----------



## armandob

LLD on a Milanese Mesh.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil

Nick Mankey strap.










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni

piumach said:


> Hi! Thank you so much!
> In the meanwhile, a friend of mine bought the LD with this tropic strap a couple of weeks ago.
> As soon as I saw it, I immediately ordered one to my local dealer.
> Weird thing: here in Italy, basic LLD with sailcloth strap is priced 2020 eur, while the one with the Tropic is 2280 eur (+260 eur!).
> Official price of the tropic band (genuine spare part without the buckle is 125 eur, buckle is the same for both straps).
> If you buy the basic version and the additional tropic strap, the price is less and you can sell the sailcloth strap too... ;-)
> Anyway, I confirm any plus points you highlighted.
> This is a beautiful tropic that has no competitor in the aftermarket region.
> Top notch length for normal wrists (mine is 7"), very supple, it doesn't attract dust like cheaper silicone straps, rounded ends instead of awful sharp cut (original Tropic reissue, are you listening??).
> 
> Regards,
> Nicola
> View attachment 16185172
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio CPH2207 utilizzando Tapatalk


Best "tropic style" strap for the legend -
Looks awesome-


----------



## heboil

Another one...










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## SCD




----------



## TomTom17

OT: Can you guys advise me on beads of rice bracelet for LLD 36mm 19mm???


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## Tom_Fi

I've laid eyes on so many exquisite pieces in this thread. About time I contribute to it as well.

I am now coming up on 9 months of ownership of the LLD bronze and I am still finding it hard to put into words just how fond I am of this watch. It's also nice to see a variety of straps and bracelets used for the LLD in this thread. As for myself I'm looking to add a cognac coloured strap really soon.


----------



## Budman2k

Tom_Fi said:


> I've laid eyes on so many exquisite pieces in this thread. About time I contribute to it as well.
> 
> I am now coming up on 9 months of ownership of the LLD bronze and I am still finding it hard to put into words just how fond I am of this watch. It's also nice to see a variety of straps and bracelets used for the LLD in this thread. As for myself I'm looking to add a cognac coloured strap really soon.
> 
> View attachment 16493311


 I have been looking at this exact model this week! I keep going back and forth between the bronze/green and the blue stainless steel. I'm not sure I'd wear the green as much due to the color and IMO it looks dressier than the blue,


----------



## Tom_Fi

Budman2k said:


> I have been looking at this exact model this week! I keep going back and forth between the bronze/green and the blue stainless steel. I'm not sure I'd wear the green as much due to the color and IMO it looks dressier than the blue,


I think I have had the pleasure of seeing the blue one in person as well. It struck me as beautiful too, although I evidently prefer the green/bronze combination. As for the "dressiness" of the watch, I must confess that while its bronze case might make it a wee bit dressy, the green shade of the dial is so delicate and tastefully executed that it makes the watch more understated. Owing to this fact the watch wears well with any type of clothing. I for one pair it with all of my suits regardless of colour.
Regardless of which variant you choose I am more than confident you will be happy with the LLD!


----------



## wblackburn0316

AUTOmaniak said:


> Here are some Uncle Seiko bracelet pics. I really like the look and feel of this bracelet option for the LLD 42. The fit in between the lugs is nice and snug, the clasp works well and feels secure, and the overall feel is halfway between modern materials and vintage rattle (if that makes sense).
> 
> View attachment 15521130
> 
> 
> View attachment 15521131
> 
> 
> View attachment 15521132


Looks like a milled clasp?


----------



## antsio100




----------



## ADDreen

heboil said:


> View attachment 2409609


Nice strap! Do you have a link or can share where you got that?


----------



## stevedssd

Here's a photo of mine. I really like the bronze version and in all the photo's I've seen I've not noticed much/any patina on the case. I'd be interested in hearing from long term owners what their experience is.........


----------



## bcooner09

I wear my Legend Diver nearly everyday. I wasn’t a huge fan of the bracelet, so I’ve put it on a nato strap and really like the combo.


----------



## speedlimiter




----------



## NWD




----------



## heboil

Today's option...










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ped




----------



## antsio100




----------



## indi

TomTom17 said:


> OT: Can you guys advise me on beads of rice bracelet for LLD 36mm 19mm???



















































First of all, Danhenry doesn't sell bracelets individually, so I bought the watch as a package and only use the bracelet separately.

When I combined the LLD36 with Danhenry1964's BOR, there were some drawbacks.
There was a gap between Danhenry's 38mm diameter and LLD's 36mm diameter, but it didn't bother me that much.(End-link does not spin or lift)
The end-links and the case were in the form of faces and edges, which caused scratches. There is a possibility that problems such as gaps between cases and scratches on contact parts can be improved if only the sharp part of the end-link is ground a little and made flat, but the end-link may not be fixed because of that.

I haven't tried it yet, but if you have a chance, try using the Captain Cook(37mm)'s BOR. (37.3mm / l2l 43.2mm / 19mm)
Given some consideration, I think Captain Cook's BOR can also be used.

Good luck! 🤞


----------



## Evolutionary Reject

I really like the Milanese mesh bracelet version. Comfortable and hugs the wrist. I tried several straps that just did not fit well for one reason or another whether it be the lug to lug length or my odd shaped wrist


----------



## TomTom17

thank you very much for input. Today, I had an opportunity to try BOT from Rado CC 37mm; however, endlinks don’t fit at all. Position of spring bars are completely of by 1-2 mm.



indi said:


> View attachment 16719722
> View attachment 16719721
> View attachment 16719725
> View attachment 16719724
> View attachment 16719723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16719749
> 
> 
> First of all, Danhenry doesn't sell bracelets individually, so I bought the watch as a package and only use the bracelet separately.
> 
> When I combined the LLD36 with Danhenry1964's BOR, there were some drawbacks.
> There was a gap between Danhenry's 38mm diameter and LLD's 36mm diameter, but it didn't bother me that much.(End-link does not spin or lift)
> The end-links and the case were in the form of faces and edges, which caused scratches. There is a possibility that problems such as gaps between cases and scratches on contact parts can be improved if only the sharp part of the end-link is ground a little and made flat, but the end-link may not be fixed because of that.
> 
> I haven't tried it yet, but if you have a chance, try using the Captain Cook(37mm)'s BOR. (37.3mm / l2l 43.2mm / 19mm)
> Given some consideration, I think Captain Cook's BOR can also be used.
> 
> Good luck! 🤞


----------



## indi

TomTom17 said:


> thank you very much for input. Today, I had an opportunity to try BOT from Rado CC 37mm; however, endlinks don’t fit at all. Position of spring bars are completely of by 1-2 mm.













I thought it would be a good alternative if it was similar to Pin-to-Pin, but this is very bad news. 😢

It's not BOR, but here's another alternative.
A pioneer in another community has tried Tissot Le Locle's bracelet on LLD36. He said that there is a little space between the case and the endlinks, and he fixed it by inserting a thin spacer like a film.
The difference between the top of the slightly raised endlinks and the flat lugs is noticeable, but it looks ok.


----------



## TomTom17

btw: just got email from Dan Henry watches, I requested BOR bracelet only from 1964 and was told that it will be available as a spare parts in 45 days (no need to buy the whole watch). No pricing yet.



indi said:


> View attachment 16773113
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it would be a good alternative if it was similar to Pin-to-Pin, but this is very bad news. 😢
> 
> It's not BOR, but here's another alternative.
> A pioneer in another community has tried Tissot Le Locle's bracelet on LLD36. He said that there is a little space between the case and the endlinks, and he fixed it by inserting a thin spacer like a film.
> The difference between the top of the slightly raised endlinks and the flat lugs is noticeable, but it looks ok.


----------



## Wolf9827

I use an adhesive tape on the crystal to avoid scratches.


----------



## Beena

Wolf9827 said:


> View attachment 16788380
> 
> View attachment 16788382
> 
> I use an adhesive tape on the crystal to avoid scratches.


Dude that looks terrible with the tape on it. It’s sapphire crystal and doesn’t need that.


----------



## Chiane

Beena said:


> Dude that looks terrible with the tape on it. It’s sapphire crystal and doesn’t need that.


Yeah, that’s like plastic seat covers on your sofa.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject

Anyone here try the uncle seiko end link bracelet option? I have plenty of his bracelets for some vintage seikos and curious how his offering for our lld are...








Beads of Rice Bracelet (Longines Legend)


PLEASE NOTE: This is for the standard size and not the reduced version (36mm) that was also released. Uncle's notes You might be wondering, "What on earth is a guy like Uncle Seiko doing making a bracelet for a Longines watch?" Well, let me tell you. I fell in love with this watch the moment I...




www.uncleseiko.com


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## Contaygious

The B&S is as comfy as it gets but part of me wants a dive strap like my tropic or Nick Mankey though ha


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## Darwin

Evolutionary Reject said:


> Anyone here try the uncle seiko end link bracelet option? I have plenty of his bracelets for some vintage seikos and curious how his offering for our lld are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beads of Rice Bracelet (Longines Legend)
> 
> 
> PLEASE NOTE: This is for the standard size and not the reduced version (36mm) that was also released. Uncle's notes You might be wondering, "What on earth is a guy like Uncle Seiko doing making a bracelet for a Longines watch?" Well, let me tell you. I fell in love with this watch the moment I...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.uncleseiko.com


I've had one for about a year but have never tried it. I don't really like how it is finished... Having said that, I bought it because I've seen photos of LLDs mounted on it and it looks fantastic. I should probably give mine a spin. I have my LLD on a Miltat rubber strap and that configuration is so good on wrist that I'm not sure that I can bring myself to try anything else!


----------



## Darwin

Well, took the plunge and sized and installed the Uncle Seiko BoR on my 42mm LLD.

A couple of days ago on the Miltat rubber (came with the watch when I bought it - never would have thought to try one otherwise, but love it):










and on the Uncle Seiko BoR this morning:










The finishing is good (it was still completely wrapped in plastic so I have no idea why I had decided I didn't like it) but I'm "m'eh" on the clasp as it is too short for a vintage style watch and only has three microadjustment holes. However, it looks good and is comfortable - I'll have to wear this one a bit and see what I think. It makes for a lot of watch (and metal) on wrist. Will take some getting used to!

I found it surprisingly easy to size and to fit the endlinks to the watch given the warnings on the webpage for the bracelet.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject

Nice! Thanks for putting it on. Good info on the fit of the endlinks. Nice to hear it went smooth. I have the stock milanese mesh and I like it but good to have options


----------



## Darwin

Evolutionary Reject said:


> Nice! Thanks for putting it on. Good info on the fit of the endlinks. Nice to hear it went smooth. I have the stock milanese mesh and I like it but good to have options


The quest for options has cost me a fortune!


----------



## Darwin

I am really enjoying the Uncle Seiko BoR on my LLD. I should probably try mesh on it, too (have a 22mm Staib with diver’s clasp). 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin

Just an update - I really liked the US BoR, but have gone back to the rubber strap for now. While the BoR is nice and quite subdued due to the finishing choices - polished outer links with satin finished/brushed inner "BoR" links - I'm used to the BoR on my circa 2017 Doxa 1200T Professional:










The finishing on the US BoR doesn't _quite_ match that on the LLD, either:


----------



## vacashawn

Oh Hey.


----------



## Beena

New arrival today 😍


----------



## heboil




----------



## dumberdrummer

heboil said:


> View attachment 16874206


The white Tropic works a lot better than I would’ve imagined!


----------



## Chiane

heboil said:


> View attachment 16874206


Awesome! Where’s the strap from? Having a hard time finding white rubber tropics.


----------



## heboil

Chiane said:


> Awesome! Where’s the strap from? Having a hard time finding white rubber tropics.


AliExpress! FKM. Soft. Pliable. Inexpensive. Lots of color options.


----------



## Cubeistan

The original strap it came with. First time I’ve worn it.


----------



## Ar15fonsi

I just got my Legend in Bronze, its perfect, i sol day green Hydroconquest for this watch, i wanted a diver that looked vintage, with no date this just checked all the boxes, dial color is awesome.


----------



## Budman2k




----------

